# Are the numerous dog breeds proof of evolution?



## K9Buck

I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.









						From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
					

March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.




					www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


----------



## Gdjjr

That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


----------



## JoeMoma

I believe it is evidence of evolution.  Lots of people want to include abiogenesis  in with the theory of evolution, but they are not the same thing.


----------



## surada

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.


----------



## Anomalism

It's not natural evolution. We do the same thing with plants. We selectively breed. Yes, evolution does something similar, but the process occurs much slower naturally and it's for the survival benefit of that individual creature, not some other creature that's manipulating it to serve its ends.


----------



## Anomalism

surada said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
Click to expand...

Survival of the fittest is selective breeding too. It is connected to evolution; it's just being accelerated by people for the purpose of benefiting people.


----------



## Hollie

surada said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.


----------



## occupied

If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog. They would adapt to their environment. Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena. The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.


----------



## surada

Anomalism said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Survival of the fittest is selective breeding too. It is connected to evolution; it's just being accelerated by people for the purpose of benefiting people.
Click to expand...


Once dogs (or wolves) became domesticated man began to breed them for qualities they liked or needed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Hollie said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
Click to expand...

So is GOD


----------



## Hollie

bear513 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
Click to expand...

Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?


----------



## Quasar44

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Not really . It’s human induced genetic breading. 
 The whale is evolution as it was once a land animal that moved to the water


----------



## LuckyDuck

surada said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Survival of the fittest is selective breeding too. It is connected to evolution; it's just being accelerated by people for the purpose of benefiting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once dogs (or wolves) became domesticated man began to breed them for qualities they liked or needed.
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

Hollie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
Click to expand...


They repopulated the planet in 100 years before the collapse of the Tower of Babel. Isn't that amazing?


----------



## Hollie

surada said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They repopulated the planet in 100 years before the collapse of the Tower of Babel. Isn't that amazing?
Click to expand...

Not so amazing when one questions the veracity of such a fable.  Not so amazing when one understands the obvious medical implications of such behavior and allowance for such by the gods.

It's all fun and games until people with six fingers and room temperature IQ's start breeding.

You're fine with this behavior for your immediate family?


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Different domestic animal (and plant) breeds are about humans tinkering with the breeding program for reasons.   Did you know that corn has been tinkered with so much that it cannot propagate in the wild anymore?


----------



## Hollie

Hollie said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They repopulated the planet in 100 years before the collapse of the Tower of Babel. Isn't that amazing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so amazing when one questions the veracity of such a fable.  Not so amazing when one understands the obvious medical implications of such behavior and allowance for such by the gods.
> 
> It's all fun and games until people with six fingers and room temperature IQ's start breeding.
> 
> You're fine with this behavior for your immediate family?
Click to expand...


Late edit: re-read and wasn't sure if your post was sarcasm or not.


----------



## frigidweirdo

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



According to some, viruses are evidence of evolution. Viruses pass on genetic data from one species to another, allowing them to learn and adapt.


----------



## LittleNipper

JoeMoma said:


> I believe it is evidence of evolution.  Lots of people want to include abiogenesis  in with the theory of evolution, but they are not the same thing.


I believe to the contrary, that all the breeds of dogs demonstrate that with all the tampering ---- dogs remain dogs, cats remain cats, and calling a horse a dog doesn't mean that either is related...


----------



## LittleNipper

bodecea said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different domestic animal (and plant) breeds are about humans tinkering with the breeding program for reasons.   Did you know that corn has been tinkered with so much that it cannot propagate in the wild anymore?
Click to expand...

So, that sounds more like devolving...


----------



## JoeMoma

LittleNipper said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is evidence of evolution.  Lots of people want to include abiogenesis  in with the theory of evolution, but they are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe to the contrary, that all the breeds of dogs demonstrate that with all the tampering ---- dogs remain dogs, cats remain cats, and calling a horse a dog doesn't mean that either is related...
Click to expand...

Okay, believe what you want.


----------



## LittleNipper

surada said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They repopulated the planet in 100 years before the collapse of the Tower of Babel. Isn't that amazing?
Click to expand...

Your history is in error. There were approximately 700 years to repopulate the planet from the FLOOD to the building of the TOWER.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


the horse proves in bred evolution. However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.


----------



## progressive hunter

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


NOPE!!!

all dog breeds are is a effect of breeding and environment,,

any breeder will tell you  give me two pure breeds and in a few generations you wont recognize them,,


----------



## LittleNipper

JoeMoma said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is evidence of evolution.  Lots of people want to include abiogenesis  in with the theory of evolution, but they are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe to the contrary, that all the breeds of dogs demonstrate that with all the tampering ---- dogs remain dogs, cats remain cats, and calling a horse a dog doesn't mean that either is related...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, believe what you want.
Click to expand...

I do what you do.


----------



## Dadoalex

surada said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
Click to expand...

But
Isn't evolution itself "selective breeding"
Those most capable of surviving pass those traits onto offspring, others die out
Over time the traits that ensure survival become stronger and those that don't, fade away.
Without evolution this



could never morph into this


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


More accurately, it's a demonstration of evolution.


----------



## boedicca

Breeds such as teacup poodles and other little rat dogs are proof of Devolution.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RetiredGySgt said:


> However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.


False. There are mountains of such evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


It's more a demonstration of evolution. Evolution itself is simply change in the genetic code over a population of a species.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LittleNipper said:


> Your history is in error. There were approximately 700 years to repopulate the planet from the FLOOD to the building of the TOWER.


That is provably false. Please keep this magical nonsense out of the science section.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dadoalex said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But
> Isn't evolution itself "selective breeding"
> Those most capable of surviving pass those traits onto offspring, others die out
> Over time the traits that ensure survival become stronger and those that don't, fade away.
> Without evolution this
> View attachment 492899
> could never morph into this
> View attachment 492900
Click to expand...

Okay, but you are talking about "natural" means of selection. It is still evolution, in the strict sense of changes in the genetic code over a population of a species due to breeding alone.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bear513 said:


> So is GOD


Hahahahaha ok


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.
> 
> 
> 
> False. There are mountains of such evidence.
Click to expand...

No there is not all you have is similarity in DNA. As it close but no cigar. I mean did we descend from a pig like creature?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RetiredGySgt said:


> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.


Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## Dadoalex

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But
> Isn't evolution itself "selective breeding"
> Those most capable of surviving pass those traits onto offspring, others die out
> Over time the traits that ensure survival become stronger and those that don't, fade away.
> Without evolution this
> View attachment 492899
> could never morph into this
> View attachment 492900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, but you are talking about "natural" means of selection. It is still evolution, in the strict sense of changes in the genetic code over a population of a species due to breeding alone.
Click to expand...

There is ZERO functional difference between them.
The traits that make the animal more likely to survive in the wild are passed on to its offspring.
The traits that are more likely to have a dog sold for profit rather than tossed in the trash are passed on to ITS offspring.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dadoalex said:


> There is ZERO functional difference between them.


But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.


----------



## Dadoalex

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
Click to expand...

Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dadoalex said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
Click to expand...

Uh...okay. That's a safe bet.


----------



## Likkmee

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...okay. That's a safe bet.
Click to expand...

Is a feather a modified scale ? OR is a scale a modified feather ???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Likkmee said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...okay. That's a safe bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a feather a modified scale ? OR is a scale a modified feather ???
Click to expand...

Feathers are modified scales. Reptiles and their scales existed before birds.


----------



## LittleNipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a demonstration of evolution. Evolution itself is simply change in the genetic code over a population of a species.
Click to expand...

But the shift of a wolf to a dog. Is like the shift of an Negro to a Swed. You may get a different look, but one isn't inferior to the other in aptitude.


----------



## LittleNipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...okay. That's a safe bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a feather a modified scale ? OR is a scale a modified feather ???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LittleNipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your history is in error. There were approximately 700 years to repopulate the planet from the FLOOD to the building of the TOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> That is provably false. Please keep this magical nonsense out of the science section.
Click to expand...

Nothing magical about it. It is based on archaeological research.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?
Click to expand...

LOL you ignore the Fact that science has no real evidence just conjecture and tell me I am ignorant? You ignore the fact science has no clear connection between all the supposed ancestor of man and call me ignorant? And there is no clear DNA foot print except to Neanderthal


----------



## Hollie

RetiredGySgt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you ignore the Fact that science has no real evidence just conjecture and tell me I am ignorant? You ignore the fact science has no clear connection between all the supposed ancestor of man and call me ignorant? And there is no clear DNA foot print except to Neanderthal
Click to expand...

While science marches on with new discoveries, even the clear connection to Neanderthal DNA is a refutation to a 6,000 year old planet, A&E fables and Noah's pleasure cruise.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## K9Buck

RetiredGySgt said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the horse proves in bred evolution. However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.
Click to expand...

Interesting point.


----------



## Hollie

RetiredGySgt said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the horse proves in bred evolution. However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.
Click to expand...

False.

The term you're not familiar with is _speciation_ and there are many examples.



			Observed Instances of Speciation
		





			CB910:  New species
		





			Some More Observed Speciation Events
		



There are lots more. What does Jimmy Swaggert have in response?


----------



## TNHarley

Anomalism said:


> It's not natural evolution


beat me to it


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Hollie said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you ignore the Fact that science has no real evidence just conjecture and tell me I am ignorant? You ignore the fact science has no clear connection between all the supposed ancestor of man and call me ignorant? And there is no clear DNA foot print except to Neanderthal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While science marches on with new discoveries, even the clear connection to Neanderthal DNA is a refutation to a 6,000 year old planet, A&E fables and Noah's pleasure cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
Click to expand...

already debunked your ignorant claim to 6000 year old earth being anything other then a fringe belief.


----------



## Hollie

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you ignore the Fact that science has no real evidence just conjecture and tell me I am ignorant? You ignore the fact science has no clear connection between all the supposed ancestor of man and call me ignorant? And there is no clear DNA foot print except to Neanderthal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While science marches on with new discoveries, even the clear connection to Neanderthal DNA is a refutation to a 6,000 year old planet, A&E fables and Noah's pleasure cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already debunked your ignorant claim to 6000 year old earth being anything other then a fringe belief.
Click to expand...

A 6,000 year old planet is not such a fringe belief. Otherwise, how does anyone resolve other fables; Noah's Ark, people living for 900 years, the lack of humans frolicking with dinosaurs, etc.?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LittleNipper said:


> But the shift of a wolf to a dog. Is like the shift of an Negro to a Swed.


Yes and no. Dogs and wolves have mich more genetic variability than humans. But this still is evolution. And you have already admitted evolution on the larger scale.  You admit genetics can change. Given enough tome, they change a LOT. And you have NO argument to the contrary.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RetiredGySgt said:


> already debunked your ignorant claim to 6000 year old earth being anything other then a fringe belief.


Its stupid and wrong. The only reason it is not a laughingstock across the entire population is because there are a billion christians who were brainwashed as children.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TNHarley said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not natural evolution
> 
> 
> 
> beat me to it
Click to expand...

Yet still evolution. And it demonstrates the concept of genetic changes over a population. Which is evolution.


----------



## Dadoalex

Likkmee said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...okay. That's a safe bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a feather a modified scale ? OR is a scale a modified feather ???
Click to expand...

Both and neither.


----------



## Mr Natural

No, they’re proof of intra species breeding.


----------



## Death Angel

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


God said "kknd" can only reproduce after "kind"

Show us where a dog has been bred into a cat. Or a fish


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Hollie said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not all you have is similarity in DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. We have way more than that. Especially when it comes to DNA. Has it occured to you that you have no idea what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you ignore the Fact that science has no real evidence just conjecture and tell me I am ignorant? You ignore the fact science has no clear connection between all the supposed ancestor of man and call me ignorant? And there is no clear DNA foot print except to Neanderthal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While science marches on with new discoveries, even the clear connection to Neanderthal DNA is a refutation to a 6,000 year old planet, A&E fables and Noah's pleasure cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already debunked your ignorant claim to 6000 year old earth being anything other then a fringe belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 6,000 year old planet is not such a fringe belief. Otherwise, how does anyone resolve other fables; Noah's Ark, people living for 900 years, the lack of humans frolicking with dinosaurs, etc.?
Click to expand...

you are beyond stupid and yes it is fringe few people believe it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> God said "kknd" can only reproduce after "kind"


A principle evolution does not violate. Maybe you should learn the basic concepts before commenting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> us where a dog has been bred into a cat. Or a fish


This is the kind of statement one would expect from an 8 year old hearing about evolution for the first time.


----------



## Cecilie1200

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



No.  The numerous dog breeds are due to intelligent design, ie. human beings bred them intentionally to produce the different breeds and their traits, for various purposes.

Your linked article even says so, in the second or third paragraph.  They're not using the word "evolution" in the scientific sense; they're using it in the colloquial sense, meaning "the gradual development of something, especially from a simple to a more complex form".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> The numerous dog breeds are due to intelligent design, ie. human beings bred them intentionally to produce the different breeds and their traits, for various purposes.


Which is only possible because evolution is a fact. Genetic makeup over a population can change. That's what evolution is. The theory of evolution explains how evolution brought us every species that has ever lived.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RetiredGySgt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> However there is no clear proof or real evidence that a single mammal has ever evolved into 2 or more distinctly different species.
> 
> 
> 
> False. There are mountains of such evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is not all you have is similarity in DNA. As it close but no cigar. I mean did we descend from a pig like creature?
Click to expand...


Seems to me that some folks still ARE pig-like creatures.  And no, I'm not referring to you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numerous dog breeds are due to intelligent design, ie. human beings bred them intentionally to produce the different breeds and their traits, for various purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is only possible because evolution is a fact. Genetic makeup over a population can change. That's what evolution is. The theory of evolution explains how evolution brought us every species that has ever lived.
Click to expand...


Oh, WILL you go bother someone who doesn't know you?  If I want to hear a moron preaching at me, I will go look up the Westboro Baptist Church.  At least THEY'RE funny.

I hate it when you fanatics get your mouths frothing and your eyes rolling in opposite directions because you think you've found a soapbox.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> If I want to hear a moron preaching at me, I will go look up the Westboro Baptist Church. At least THEY'RE funny.


You should pay attention, since i am correct. This isn't the section for your daily little baby tantrum. Go find a Trump thread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to hear a moron preaching at me, I will go look up the Westboro Baptist Church. At least THEY'RE funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You should pay attention, since i am correct. This isn't the section for your daily little baby tantrum. Go find a Trump thread.
Click to expand...


Save your spittle-flecked breath.  I don't read your posts.  I just assume they all say some version of, "I really hate God and Christians, so evolution must be true!!!!!  AAAAuuuuugh!!!" and then I scroll past them the way I walk around homeless people on the corner who are shouting at the sky.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to hear a moron preaching at me, I will go look up the Westboro Baptist Church. At least THEY'RE funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You should pay attention, since i am correct. This isn't the section for your daily little baby tantrum. Go find a Trump thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your spittle-flecked breath.  I don't read your posts.  I just assume they all say some version of, "I really hate God and Christians, so evolution must be true!!!!!  AAAAuuuuugh!!!" and then I scroll past them the way I walk around homeless people on the corner who are shouting at the sky.
Click to expand...

*and then you have an embarrassing little hissy fit that would make a lobotomized baby blush

Don't leave that part out.


----------



## itfitzme

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



I thought that was breeding and that evolution is much longer


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

itfitzme said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was breeding and that evolution is much longer
Click to expand...

That would be speciation that you are referring to. Evolution in its most basic form is just a change in the genetic makeup of a population. When evolution causes two isolated populations of the same species to diverge quite a bit, that can be speciation. Or when one species itself changes over time, it can become a new species.


----------



## Dusty

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Dogs are not evolved, they are de-evolved into parasites from wolves.  99 percent of modern dog breeds can never live in nature and as said are parasitic to humans


----------



## EvilCat Breath

boedicca said:


> Breeds such as teacup poodles and other little rat dogs are proof of Devolution.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Those are hunting dogs.  Don't let the small stature fool you.  Those small dogs are rodent hunters and rabbit hunters.  They have hearts of lions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dusty said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved, they are de-evolved into parasites from wolves.  99 percent of modern dog breeds can never live in nature and as said are parasitic to humans
Click to expand...

That's an arbitrary and completely useless rendering of the term "de-evolved".


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved, they are de-evolved into parasites from wolves.  99 percent of modern dog breeds can never live in nature and as said are parasitic to humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an arbitrary and completely useless rendering of the term "de-evolved".
Click to expand...

Again dogs have been de-evolved into parasites that are 100 percent dependent on humans, wolves live 100 percent independent of humans.  Are you going to seriously maintain that a bulldog that can not either have sex or give birth naturally is evolved.  Besides wolves and dogs are EXACTLY the same species and as such can interbreed so there is no evolution that has taken place


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dusty said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved, they are de-evolved into parasites from wolves.  99 percent of modern dog breeds can never live in nature and as said are parasitic to humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an arbitrary and completely useless rendering of the term "de-evolved".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs have been de-evolved into parasites that are 100 percent dependent on humans, wolves live 100 percent independent of humans.  Are you going to seriously maintain that a bulldog that can not either have sex or give birth naturally is evolved.  Besides wolves and dogs are EXACTLY the same species and as such can interbreed so there is no evolution that has taken place
Click to expand...

That might have gotten dumber with the second repetition.


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved, they are de-evolved into parasites from wolves.  99 percent of modern dog breeds can never live in nature and as said are parasitic to humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an arbitrary and completely useless rendering of the term "de-evolved".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs have been de-evolved into parasites that are 100 percent dependent on humans, wolves live 100 percent independent of humans.  Are you going to seriously maintain that a bulldog that can not either have sex or give birth naturally is evolved.  Besides wolves and dogs are EXACTLY the same species and as such can interbreed so there is no evolution that has taken place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might have gotten dumber with the second repetition.
Click to expand...

Again stupid dogs and wolves are exactly the same species.  Not that you knew this.

Yawn


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dusty said:


> Again stupid dogs and wolves are exactly the same species.


Yes, smart people like me taught that to morons like you.


----------



## Death Angel

"Kind after kind."

Let us know when breeders can turn a dog into a fish, or a houseplant.  That's what evolution claims is happening


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again stupid dogs and wolves are exactly the same species.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, smart people like me taught that to morons like you.
Click to expand...

LOL, again wolves and dogs are the same species, now you know, so you can stop babbling that dogs are a different evolved species apart from wolves


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tipsycatlover said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breeds such as teacup poodles and other little rat dogs are proof of Devolution.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hunting dogs.  Don't let the small stature fool you.  Those small dogs are rodent hunters and rabbit hunters.  They have hearts of lions.
Click to expand...


And all dogs serve the basic purpose of watch dog in a house, because they all have better senses than humans, and can alert their owners to the presence of unauthorized people on the property.  Even a small dog which is loudly yapping and drawing attention can be enough to make a criminal choose another property to target where less attention is being drawn to him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> "Kind after kind."
> 
> Let us know when breeders can turn a dog into a fish, or a houseplant.  That's what evolution claims is happening


Evolution doesn't claim that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dusty said:


> LOL, again wolves and dogs are the same species,


Yes Frannie, i taught you that 5 of your screennames ago.


----------



## Turtlesoup

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Yes


----------



## Turtlesoup

Gdjjr said:


> That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


I had horses when I was a kid----they do develop their own personalities and act like large babies---in otherwords, dogs.  They plot, they play practical jokes, they get jealous, they like attention, they get bored and cause trouble when bored, they are curious, and they can be remarkably hard headed ( either so intelligent that they are inquistive or so dumb that they don't learn quickly-----one of my mothers horses got bit twice by a rattle snake--he got bit once and stuck his head back down to see what bit him and got bit again.)


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, again wolves and dogs are the same species,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Frannie, i taught you that 5 of your screennames ago.
Click to expand...

Yes you are the greatest teacher ever, millions would be ignorant without your schooling


----------



## Mushroom

occupied said:


> If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog. They would adapt to their environment. Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena. The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.



Do not be so sure.  Genetic variation is not just about the need to adapt.  DNA is so good at what it does because it is fairly unstable, and wants to change.  For good or bad, it is just that the bad ones rarely last long.

The longest running evolution experiment has been going for over 30 years.  Using E. Coli bacteria, they recently passed over 50,000 generations.  And some of the mutations discovered are amazing, and they are kept in a perfectly controlled environment.









						E. coli long-term evolution experiment - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




And the canine evolved over 40 million years ago, so I have no doubt that what would appear at the end would still be a canine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mushroom said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog. They would adapt to their environment. Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena. The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not be so sure.  Genetic variation is not just about the need to adapt.  DNA is so good at what it does because it is fairly unstable, and wants to change.  For good or bad, it is just that the bad ones rarely last long.
> 
> The longest running evolution experiment has been going for over 30 years.  Using E. Coli bacteria, they recently passed over 50,000 generations.  And some of the mutations discovered are amazing, and they are kept in a perfectly controlled environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. coli long-term evolution experiment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the canine evolved over 40 million years ago, so I have no doubt that what would appear at the end would still be a canine.
Click to expand...

Well said. But the last bit is a tautology, in the cladistic sense. It will always be necessarily true. 40 million or 4 billion years from now.


----------



## occupied

Mushroom said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog. They would adapt to their environment. Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena. The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not be so sure.  Genetic variation is not just about the need to adapt.  DNA is so good at what it does because it is fairly unstable, and wants to change.  For good or bad, it is just that the bad ones rarely last long.
> 
> The longest running evolution experiment has been going for over 30 years.  Using E. Coli bacteria, they recently passed over 50,000 generations.  And some of the mutations discovered are amazing, and they are kept in a perfectly controlled environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. coli long-term evolution experiment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the canine evolved over 40 million years ago, so I have no doubt that what would appear at the end would still be a canine.
Click to expand...

Canines fit into their habitats perfectly. There is no need for them to change their form. Whales were once very similar to dogs but for whatever reason they were forced into an aquatic environment where they had to adapt or perish. Climate change and continental drift has served to isolate animals in habitats where they are just barely able to survive. It is the pressure of living on the knife edge of survival that drives evolution.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LittleNipper said:


> I believe to the contrary, that all the breeds of dogs demonstrate that with all the tampering ---- dogs remain dogs, cats remain cats, and calling a horse a dog doesn't mean that either is related...





occupied said:


> fit into their habitats perfectly. There is no need for them to change their form. Whales were once very similar to dogs but for whatever reason they were forced into an aquatic environment where they had to adapt or perish. Climate change and continental drift has served to isolate animals in habitats where they are just barely able to survive. It is the pressure of living on the knife edge of survival that drives evolution.


And the most beautiful thing about this elegant explanation is that all the evidence supports it, from every field of science. The mRNA evidence aligns perfectly with the fossil record which aligns perfectly with radiometric dating which aligns perfectly with physics which is the foundation of all chemistry and biology which both show us how it works.

Nothing out of place. No rabbits in the Cambrian, no mystery populations of any species with mRNA contradicting the apparent flow from the first vertebrates to extant vertebrates.

The ironically self-titled and self-aggrandizing "Creation Scientists" have been free to use any and all means to upend the theory. They have produced not one shred of evidence that would support that. Not one. Not one real challenge or blatant anachronism.

Add it all up... And this is why we safely call the Theory of Evolution a fact.


----------



## Mushroom

occupied said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog. They would adapt to their environment. Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena. The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not be so sure.  Genetic variation is not just about the need to adapt.  DNA is so good at what it does because it is fairly unstable, and wants to change.  For good or bad, it is just that the bad ones rarely last long.
> 
> The longest running evolution experiment has been going for over 30 years.  Using E. Coli bacteria, they recently passed over 50,000 generations.  And some of the mutations discovered are amazing, and they are kept in a perfectly controlled environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. coli long-term evolution experiment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the canine evolved over 40 million years ago, so I have no doubt that what would appear at the end would still be a canine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canines fit into their habitats perfectly. There is no need for them to change their form. Whales were once very similar to dogs but for whatever reason they were forced into an aquatic environment where they had to adapt or perish. Climate change and continental drift has served to isolate animals in habitats where they are just barely able to survive. It is the pressure of living on the knife edge of survival that drives evolution.
Click to expand...


You do not get it.  They do not have to change, but they will.

Evolution is always ongoing, no matter what.  Change is just how things are, and environmental factors have almost nothing to do with it.

That will often select which mutations survive, but the mutations will always happen.

And for whales, that was to fill a biological niche.  One of the curious things about evolution and extinction, is that it often leaves gaps behind when a major species dies off.  In north America, it was the large predators at the end of the last ice age.  In the oceans, it was predators.  There were none, and the distant ancestors of cetaceans moved in and filled it.  And evolved quickly, because they were instantly the apex predator.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mushroom said:


> They do not have to change, but they will.


Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time. 

I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.


----------



## sealybobo

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Unkotare and Paul Essien are saying I'm racist for comparing how we bred dogs to what we did to blacks from the 16th century to CURRENT.  I'm not trying to be racist but if we could turn a wolf into a dumb lab or a smart border collie, isn't it possible that we may have held blacks brain development back when we didn't let them read and right for over 400 years?  Unkotare keeps saying "dogs aren't people stupid" but does that matter?  Aren't we all animals?  Are humans not subject to the rules of evolution?  

I'm not blaming blacks.  We did that to them.  At least we did for 400 plus years.  Before slavery Africans were not going to school.  Whites started educating our masses in the 16th century.  Blacks not until the 20th century really.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
Click to expand...

I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
Click to expand...

whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,

I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
Click to expand...

Us whites is who I mean by we. Now answer my questions or can’t you?


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
Click to expand...

Yes in the north we let blacks be free and learn. Red states not so much. And today red state republicans are passing laws making it harder for blacks to vote. Jim Crow 2.0


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
Click to expand...

By what mechanism do you propose this? What Lamarckian nonsense?


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
Click to expand...

Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us whites is who I mean by we. Now answer my questions or can’t you?
Click to expand...

US WHITES didnt do it,, some whites did it and they later formed the democrat party,,

keep your guilt to yourself,,,

as for your question,, its stupid because the brain doesnt evolve it learns over time,, and if the dems didnt keep some blacks from ;learning they wouldnt be as dumb as some are,,


----------



## sealybobo

I


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By what mechanism do you propose this? What Lamarckian nonsense?
Click to expand...

I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?

We are all animals.


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
Click to expand...

I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us whites is who I mean by we. Now answer my questions or can’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US WHITES didnt do it,, some whites did it and they later formed the democrat party,,
> 
> keep your guilt to yourself,,,
> 
> as for your question,, its stupid because the brain doesnt evolve it learns over time,, and if the dems didnt keep some blacks from ;learning they wouldnt be as dumb as some are,,
Click to expand...

Get the fuck out of here turning this conversation into that. I’m so sick of you trumpeters.


----------



## sealybobo

Then why


progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
Click to expand...

Then why do blacks do worse on tests?


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in the north we let blacks be free and learn. Red states not so much. And today red state republicans are passing laws making it harder for blacks to vote. Jim Crow 2.0
Click to expand...

how is getting an ID making it harder for blacks to vote?? are you saying theyre to stupid??


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
Click to expand...

What city was the all black school? What city was the all white school. I’ll prov you’re lying.


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us whites is who I mean by we. Now answer my questions or can’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US WHITES didnt do it,, some whites did it and they later formed the democrat party,,
> 
> keep your guilt to yourself,,,
> 
> as for your question,, its stupid because the brain doesnt evolve it learns over time,, and if the dems didnt keep some blacks from ;learning they wouldnt be as dumb as some are,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the fuck out of here turning this conversation into that. I’m so sick of you trumpeters.
Click to expand...

sorry buttercup I didnt vote for trump,, but you are a racist,,,


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in the north we let blacks be free and learn. Red states not so much. And today red state republicans are passing laws making it harder for blacks to vote. Jim Crow 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is getting an ID making it harder for blacks to vote?? are you saying theyre to stupid??
Click to expand...

This ain’t about that sorry not going there . Start a thread.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?


And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing. 

So, by what mechanism?


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lincoln high school in kc in 1979 and southwest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us whites is who I mean by we. Now answer my questions or can’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US WHITES didnt do it,, some whites did it and they later formed the democrat party,,
> 
> keep your guilt to yourself,,,
> 
> as for your question,, its stupid because the brain doesnt evolve it learns over time,, and if the dems didnt keep some blacks from ;learning they wouldnt be as dumb as some are,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the fuck out of here turning this conversation into that. I’m so sick of you trumpeters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry buttercup I didnt vote for trump,, but you are a racist,,,
Click to expand...

If that’s all bye


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?


Culture. Not inherent ability at birth. As one can see by the variance between populations in different countries.


----------



## sealybobo

I


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
Click to expand...

I figured starting in the 1600s we’ve been learning more and passing that on for many generations and maybe our brains have grown bigger over time because of this. Not possible intelligence evolves?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
> 
> 
> 
> Culture. Not inherent ability at birth. As one can see by the variance between populations in different countries.
Click to expand...

And the difference between blacks and whites might be hardly noticeable. And many blacks are smarter than many whites.

I was just pondering that 500 years of not allowing them to even read might have made them evolve a little differently


----------



## frigidweirdo

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



Not really. Just having different breeds doesn't prove evolution, especially if you consider the argument that things were created by some God or other.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
> 
> 
> 
> Culture. Not inherent ability at birth. As one can see by the variance between populations in different countries.
Click to expand...

Is that true with different breeds of dogs?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured starting in the 1600s we’ve been learning more and passing that on for many generations and maybe our brains have grown bigger over time because of this. Not possible intelligence evolves?
Click to expand...

That quickly? Maybe. Seems a stretch. And if what you are saying were true, we could isolate that in the US black population. I have never read this is the case. 

No, i am going to go with the idea that i could pluck a baby out of any village on earth and raise it, and its chances would be as good as anyone's.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Is that true with different breeds of dogs?


Uh, no.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured starting in the 1600s we’ve been learning more and passing that on for many generations and maybe our brains have grown bigger over time because of this. Not possible intelligence evolves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That quickly? Maybe. Seems a stretch. And if what you are saying were true, we could isolate that in the US black population. I have never read this is the case.
> 
> No, i am going to go with the idea that i could pluck a baby out of any village on earth and raise it, and its chances would be as good as anyone's.
Click to expand...

Well we also took education to Africa. They didn have formal education until the missionaries. So while whites for over 1000 years were reading homer and Socrates, kunta kente Was learning how to survive in the wild.

I appreciate your input and I agree you could take any baby and turn them into a doctor or scientist. I was thinking on a macro or micro level. So small the difference is negligible


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Well we also took education to Africa. They didn have formal education until the missionaries.


A good measure then would be the literacy rate in Africa in the last few centuries, no? Do you think it will reflect and support your implication? I would bet a lot of money that it would not.

I do get what you are saying. It can't be ruled out, but we also have no known mechanism for such inheritance. How would you objectively isolate this effect and causality, over centuries? It cannot be done.

What could be done, however, it to demonstrate a causality and a mechanism by which (spitballing here) that kids with intensive education (would have to be sample representing the entire demo) have kids that are smarter than average. But you would have to rule out smarter parents, the education of the last generation (they all jave to receive the "average education). I don't see any way to make such a controlled environment.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

sealybobo said:


> Then why
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all do badly.  Otherwise we would have no black brain surgeons, like Dr. Ben Carson or black rocket scientists like Herman Cain.
> 
> Many blacks were selectively bred to be big and strong, we have huge football players and basketball players.   If you were ever to see the breeding records of those old slave holders, you would find them incredibly detailed.  The same as any breeder of championship bloodlines.
Click to expand...


----------



## Likkmee

Anomalism said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Survival of the fittest is selective breeding too. It is connected to evolution; it's just being accelerated by people for the purpose of benefiting people.
Click to expand...

Like roundup proof corn. From the creators of agent orange(yellow, red, blue--pick) ?Fot the benefit of WHOM ?


----------



## progressive hunter

sealybobo said:


> Then why
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
Click to expand...

not all blacks do bad on tests,, just like all whites dont do good on tests,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not have to change, but they will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Given enough time, they would change by genetic drift alone. It's inevitable. We couldn't stop it worldwide if we tried. Even the most "static" species in the fossil record underwent small changes. The advantage all of the static species seem to share is that there was a LOT of individuals at any given time all admixing on the whole. So even the random processes at work had diminished effect over the whole. But any and all of these species would almost certainly still change, given enough time.
> 
> I wonder if some models, barring extinction, may stay "static" for billions of years. even if true, this doesn't upend evolution in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping some fair minded people would chime in. If for 400 years we didn’t allow American blacks to learn while whites were learning science math and English and even though slowly, our white brains have been evolving differently for over 500 years. That may seem like a drop in the bucket but look at how much smarter a border collie is and we only created that breed in the 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats this WE shit?? it was democrats that didnt want blacks to learn anything not the whole of the white people,,
> 
> I guess spreading your guilt makes you feel better,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever attended an all black Detroit public school? I have. Me, my brother and Kenneth were the only whites. Not exactly equal with metro detroit white suburb schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attended an all black kansas city school and it was no different than the mostly white school I attended,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do blacks do worse on tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not all blacks do bad on tests,, just like all whites dont do good on tests,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

Hollie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
Click to expand...

Why do you think the wives of the sons of Noach were their sisters?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They repopulated the planet in 100 years before the collapse of the Tower of Babel. Isn't that amazing?
Click to expand...

The planet or the region?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think the wives of the sons of Noach were their sisters?
Click to expand...

Because it wasn't stigmatized at the time, and it fit the narrative?


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Breeders are very specific about the physical attributes they want when selecting mating pairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is GOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, because the Noah fable identifies He and his immediate family left to repopulate the planet. The gods were specific about incestuous and familial relations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think the wives of the sons of Noach were their sisters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it wasn't stigmatized at the time, and it fit the narrative?
Click to expand...

You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.


I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...whites for over 1000 years were reading homer and Socrates, kunta kente Was learning how to survive in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

 There is just about ZERO chance that YOU have ever read Homer or Socrates, brainless. YOU have absolutely nothing to do with classical Greek culture. Greece has been a third-world vacation spot for a very, very long time. All that YOU have done is pollute my country with your racism, laughable narcissism, and stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured starting in the 1600s we’ve been learning more and passing that on for many generations and maybe our brains have grown bigger over time because of this. Not possible intelligence evolves?
Click to expand...

So fucking stupid.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
Click to expand...

It's not a quiz.
When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
That person was Noach.

The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.

When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.

The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a quiz.
> When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
> This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
> That person was Noach.
> 
> The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
> God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.
> 
> When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.
> 
> The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.
Click to expand...

So the god character wiped them out. Gross. In a good book, he gets his just desserts in the end. A hero should kill him.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a quiz.
> When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
> This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
> That person was Noach.
> 
> The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
> God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.
> 
> When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.
> 
> The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the god character wiped them out. Gross. In a good book, he gets his just desserts in the end. A hero should kill him.
Click to expand...

I know full well you have never read, let alone studied, the verses that lead up to God's decision to start from one family, because it would upset your society centric (Liberal) view of the world.
When a society is entrenched in evil for over 120 years, which was the amount of time it took Noach to build the ark and explain to everyone why he was doing it, it's time for the rotten seeds to be cast aside.
I know you can't handle this; I can.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a quiz.
> When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
> This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
> That person was Noach.
> 
> The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
> God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.
> 
> When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.
> 
> The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the god character wiped them out. Gross. In a good book, he gets his just desserts in the end. A hero should kill him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know full well you have never read, let alone studied, the verses that lead up to God's decision to start from one family, because it would upset your society centric (Liberal) view of the world.
> When a society is entrenched in evil for over 120 years, which was the amount of time it took Noach to build the ark and explain to everyone why he was doing it, it's time for the rotten seeds to be cast aside.
> I know you can't handle this; I can.
Click to expand...

Great! Yeah, i think it's a pretty shitty book and would definitely not spend that much time on it. I admit.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a quiz.
> When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
> This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
> That person was Noach.
> 
> The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
> God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.
> 
> When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.
> 
> The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the god character wiped them out. Gross. In a good book, he gets his just desserts in the end. A hero should kill him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know full well you have never read, let alone studied, the verses that lead up to God's decision to start from one family, because it would upset your society centric (Liberal) view of the world.
> When a society is entrenched in evil for over 120 years, which was the amount of time it took Noach to build the ark and explain to everyone why he was doing it, it's time for the rotten seeds to be cast aside.
> I know you can't handle this; I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great! Yeah, i think it's a pretty shitty book and would definitely not spend that much time on it. I admit.
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with analyzing something you've never studied.
In some circles we call someone like you emotionally disturbed.

On the other hand, the English translations are rather boring and unreadable.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> There's nothing wrong with analyzing something you've never studied.


I didn't really analyze anything. The god character is gross and immoral. My opinion.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with analyzing something you've never studied.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really analyze anything. The god character is gross and immoral. My opinion.
Click to expand...

Opinion based on?
I guess all of your opinions are based on your emotions and can be dismissed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Opinion based on?


Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
Click to expand...

Why did you just lie?
At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
Click to expand...

Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
Click to expand...

I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
Click to expand...

Cool.

You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
Click to expand...

Prove it.








						Malbim - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



He was a respected scientist among secularists who says it happened and wrote an entire explanation of how.
How many times do I have to make you look stupid?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malbim - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a respected scientist among secularists who says it happened and wrote an entire explanation of how.
> How many times do I have to make you look stupid?
Click to expand...

Prove it how? What would proof be, to you? Apparently the information that has convinced me and the global scientific community doesnt convince you. So then, what would be proof, to you?

Remember, i am not just proving it. Many people are convinced. I am being asked to prove ot to you.

So, what would be proof?


----------



## Mushroom

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
Click to expand...


Actually, you know it did, right?

One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.

And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.

There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.

The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.

One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.

Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mushroom said:


> Actually, you know it did, right?


No. It didn't, by every measure available. By all the evidence. You are in the wrong section of the board. The religion section is that way ->


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mushroom said:


> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth. Every single one.


Yeah, it's almost like there were floods in lots of places.


----------



## Mushroom

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth. Every single one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's almost like there were floods in lots of places.
Click to expand...


With the same details over and over again?

Realize, I am not talking about "Religion" as in as "done by god", I am talking about oral tradition, which is what every religion started as.  But your obvious bias has you failing to see this, so there is no point in continuing.  I can see you will reject anything said out of hand without even consideration, so it is pointless.


----------



## Turtlesoup

occupied Their size......forced them to move into the water.....


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we also took education to Africa. They didn have formal education until the missionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> A good measure then would be the literacy rate in Africa in the last few centuries, no? Do you think it will reflect and support your implication? I would bet a lot of money that it would not.
> 
> I do get what you are saying. It can't be ruled out, but we also have no known mechanism for such inheritance. How would you objectively isolate this effect and causality, over centuries? It cannot be done.
> 
> What could be done, however, it to demonstrate a causality and a mechanism by which (spitballing here) that kids with intensive education (would have to be sample representing the entire demo) have kids that are smarter than average. But you would have to rule out smarter parents, the education of the last generation (they all jave to receive the "average education). I don't see any way to make such a controlled environment.
Click to expand...

Thank you for having an open mind.

Also, it's not like my father was smart, or his.  Sure maybe they went to high school but what about my grandfather's father and his grandfather?  It's not like they were doing math and science most likely they were fishing, farming or hunting.  So you are probably right my theory is debunked.  But that's okay.  I'm so glad you didn't attack me for thinking this or pondering this could maybe possibly be true.  Doesn't make me a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Mushroom said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth. Every single one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's almost like there were floods in lots of places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the same details over and over again?
> 
> Realize, I am not talking about "Religion" as in as "done by god", I am talking about oral tradition, which is what every religion started as.  But your obvious bias has you failing to see this, so there is no point in continuing.  I can see you will reject anything said out of hand without even consideration, so it is pointless.
Click to expand...

He didn't do that to me.  I'm assuming he's a black man?  He didn't reject my hypothesis like other people did on another thread.  They just kept coming back with "dogs aren't humans idiot" or "you're a racist".  He did not do that to me so keep in mind he may be the most open minded guy you're going to find.


----------



## sealybobo

Mushroom said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
Click to expand...

So you think because everyone has heard of the boogy man that maybe one exists?  Or Bigfoot?  

Yea, I'm sure every society 10,000 years ago experienced floods and they passed those stories down to their kids.  Some clearly embellished the story.  

Oh, and funny when I suggest population control because our planet is overpopulated, cons accuse me of eugenics.  Yet they are all ok with God wiping out every human and every other land creature to start over with 1 family (incest) and 2 of every animal.

You do understand the Noah story is impossible right?  Who fucked Noah's grandkids?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, but you are correct as God did not forbid certain categories of incest until the giving of the 10 Commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did answer it. People people shagged their sisters regularly, back then. Maybe that's the wrong answer. What's the right answer? Is this a quiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a quiz.
> When the human race began and the population was small, people were immediate family obsessed.
> This led to people treating each other with contempt and violence which resulted in God selecting a man whose family was immediate family and society oriented.
> That person was Noach.
> 
> The experiment did not succeed as Nimrod was obsessed with being the supreme emperor of the world and was worse than immediate family obsessed; Nimrod was self obsessed.
> God therefore dispersed the families of the Tower generation in order to at least refocus on family as opposed to self.
> 
> When God gave the Commandments, he wanted the Children of Israel, who were individual Tribe obsessed to be Children of Israel obsessed.
> 
> The experiment failed in part because, other than the kingship of Solomon, no nation ever became society obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the god character wiped them out. Gross. In a good book, he gets his just desserts in the end. A hero should kill him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know full well you have never read, let alone studied, the verses that lead up to God's decision to start from one family, because it would upset your society centric (Liberal) view of the world.
> When a society is entrenched in evil for over 120 years, which was the amount of time it took Noach to build the ark and explain to everyone why he was doing it, it's time for the rotten seeds to be cast aside.
> I know you can't handle this; I can.
Click to expand...

So you cons believe this world is screwed up.  From us non believers to Muslims and this world being overpopulated (global warming) and gay sex and all, Hitler, I'm sure you would agree God should hit the reset button again right?

So then you are for Eugenics?  Of course you are.  I'm sure you agree our society have been entrenched in evil since at least the roaring 20's right?


----------



## Blues Man

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Not really evolution it's more like deliberate genetic manipulation.

There are many physical characteristics of domestic dog breeds that offer absolutely no survival advantages.

For example the extremely short snouts of pugs and bulldogs make it harder for them to breathe, eat, and cool their bodies via panting.  Bulldog females often have to have a veterinarian deliver its puppies surgically.

Really if you think about it wild dog breeds are products of evolution and domestic breeds are products of human whim.


----------



## sealybobo

Blues Man said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really evolution it's more like deliberate genetic manipulation.
> 
> There are many physical characteristics of domestic dog breeds that offer absolutely no survival advantages.
> 
> For example the extremely short snouts of pugs and bulldogs make it harder for them to breathe, eat, and cool their bodies via panting.  Bulldog females often have to have a veterinarian deliver its puppies surgically.
> 
> Really if you think about it wild dog breeds are products of evolution and domestic breeds are products of human whim.
Click to expand...

Yea but we just changed their evolutionary path through genetic manipulation.  The point is we know this can be done.


----------



## Blues Man

sealybobo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really evolution it's more like deliberate genetic manipulation.
> 
> There are many physical characteristics of domestic dog breeds that offer absolutely no survival advantages.
> 
> For example the extremely short snouts of pugs and bulldogs make it harder for them to breathe, eat, and cool their bodies via panting.  Bulldog females often have to have a veterinarian deliver its puppies surgically.
> 
> Really if you think about it wild dog breeds are products of evolution and domestic breeds are products of human whim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but we just changed their evolutionary path through genetic manipulation.  The point is we know this can be done.
Click to expand...

We manipulated their genetics.

That's not evolution


----------



## sealybobo

Blues Man said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really evolution it's more like deliberate genetic manipulation.
> 
> There are many physical characteristics of domestic dog breeds that offer absolutely no survival advantages.
> 
> For example the extremely short snouts of pugs and bulldogs make it harder for them to breathe, eat, and cool their bodies via panting.  Bulldog females often have to have a veterinarian deliver its puppies surgically.
> 
> Really if you think about it wild dog breeds are products of evolution and domestic breeds are products of human whim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but we just changed their evolutionary path through genetic manipulation.  The point is we know this can be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We manipulated their genetics.
> 
> That's not evolution
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are wrong

In living biological species, DNA can either change by a process known as mutation or by *gene* editing. Since *genes* affect the body and behavior of any living species, *gene* editing and genetically inherited characteristics can influence the likelihood of any living biological species' *evolution* or extinction.

IN FACT, this isn't even what we did with dogs.  

*Genome editing* (also called *gene editing*) is a group of technologies that give scientists the ability to change an organism's *DNA*. These technologies allow *genetic* material to be added, removed, or altered at particular locations in the *genome*. Several approaches to *genome editing* have been developed.

All we did was mix breeds and selectively breed dogs with the traits we liked and fixed the ones we didn't.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malbim - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a respected scientist among secularists who says it happened and wrote an entire explanation of how.
> How many times do I have to make you look stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it how? What would proof be, to you? Apparently the information that has convinced me and the global scientific community doesnt convince you. So then, what would be proof, to you?
> 
> Remember, i am not just proving it. Many people are convinced. I am being asked to prove ot to you.
> 
> So, what would be proof?
Click to expand...

Yet scientists not on the payroll of universities disagree.
Neither one of is proving anything because neither one of us is a scientist.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
Click to expand...


One could make an argument that by disallowing and de-emphasizing the need for intelligence and education in the black community, society thereby set up a culture which devalues both characteristics, so that the community's members then selectively bred away from those traits.

However, that wouldn't explain why, during the decades between emancipation and the civil rights upheaval of the 1960s, the black community itself valued and strove for the ability to be educated the same as whites.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mushroom said:


> With the same details over and over again?


That's not true at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> One could make an argument that by disallowing and de-emphasizing the need for intelligence and education in the black community, society thereby set up a culture which devalues both characteristics, so that the community's members then selectively bred away from those traits.


One could argue just about anything. But the our arguments are Whimsical and useless without some kind of data to back them up. And even then you will have only demonstrated some kind of correlation.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malbim - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a respected scientist among secularists who says it happened and wrote an entire explanation of how.
> How many times do I have to make you look stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it how? What would proof be, to you? Apparently the information that has convinced me and the global scientific community doesnt convince you. So then, what would be proof, to you?
> 
> Remember, i am not just proving it. Many people are convinced. I am being asked to prove ot to you.
> 
> So, what would be proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet scientists not on the payroll of universities disagree.
> Neither one of is proving anything because neither one of us is a scientist.
Click to expand...

Your scientists not on the university payroll are on someone's payroll.  Usually a lobbyist willing to deny things like global warming or that cigarettes cause cancer or that led is bad for us.

Your scientists don't have scientific consensus.  Your theories have not gone through the scientific process.  They haven't been peer reviewed.  If they are it suddenly gets debunked.  And that's when you accuse the entire scientific community of lying rather than the one conservative lobbyist scientist the GOP was able to find.


----------



## sealybobo

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking. If we could make a border collie the smartest dog in a couple hundred years, smarter than other breeds of dogs, could we have held blacks back by not allowing them to learn for 400 years?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because we took the "smartest" two dogs from two litters and bred them. Then did it again 100s of times. That is not analogous to what you are describing.
> 
> So, by what mechanism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could make an argument that by disallowing and de-emphasizing the need for intelligence and education in the black community, society thereby set up a culture which devalues both characteristics, so that the community's members then selectively bred away from those traits.
> 
> However, that wouldn't explain why, during the decades between emancipation and the civil rights upheaval of the 1960s, the black community itself valued and strove for the ability to be educated the same as whites.
Click to expand...

Probably why my theory that our brains are more evolved isn't true.  Or it's so miniscule that it's not even measurable.  

And don't put too much emphasis on that time period.  During that time we gave them inferior teachers, books, schools with no heat or air.  I went to a Detroit Public School.  To this day they don't compare with Metro Detroit Public schools.  So from the end of slavery, blacks have been given an inferior education.  Add that to the 400 years we didn't allow them to read.  I think that 400 year time is more important than the era you are talking about don't you?


----------



## zaangalewa

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



Yes - you are right. We use "evolution" since thousands of years and call it "selective breeding" for example. We saw thousands of years ago what nature is doing and copied this system for our own use. Our dogs fit to the world which we created.

The difference between this what we are doing and what mother nature is doing is clear if we suddenly would disappear and left back alone our dogs. Which dogs would fit into this new world? For sure not the maltese dogs for example. Maltese have problems with their size, their teeth, their legs and their natural coat - if they would know how to hunt, to kill and to eat at all. They would not "fit". And in case of the Maltese would not happen any "adaptation". They all would die out. No way to survive. Nevertheless some few dogs form other dog races could fit to this new natural world and could be able to survive.

Oh by the way - not to forget: In our world here Maltese dogs are very important lovely dogs. The word "Maltese" means somehow that this dogs have to do with harbors. How this fits? Who knows?


----------



## zaangalewa

surada said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
Click to expand...


Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?

Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
Click to expand...

Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species, the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans


----------



## zaangalewa

occupied said:


> If you took a dog and put it in an isolated place where life was continually difficult but not impossible for several million years what you would end up with would not be a dog.



Why? If it fits it survives - if it not fits it dies out. So if the dogs are able to survive they will always be able to survive as long as the world around keeps relativelly constant. You can see this very good when the aliens from Xerenos IV had let free their crocies some hundred million years ago on planet Earth. Crocodiles still exist since this days.



occupied said:


> They would adapt to their environment.



No. They fit or they die out - that's "adaptation".



occupied said:


> Of course evolution is a real thing because adaptation is an observable phenomena.



But the word is not very good. It gives in my owm language always a feeling as if an adaptation would be something like a process of learning. But it is not. Adaptation is a very brutal thing. You attack a bee - the bee kills you - your species adapts: one more allergy sufferer less.



occupied said:


> The origin of life itself is almost a separate question. We still don't have a good answer to how the first living cell came to be. After that it's settled science.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
Click to expand...


Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.



Dusty said:


> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans



And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".

Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Indeependent 

Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.


----------



## Indeependent

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.


Show me the verse that states the flood was worldwide.
The majority of the globe was not yet populated.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Mushroom Oh lord----the Gildgamesh however it is spelled is the basis of the hebrew/christian story of noah.  The jews stole the story and rewrote it suit their religion and then the christians stole the story from the jews.    The gildamesh story was likely stolen from an earlier flood story praising different gods as well.   Religions Steal/borrow stories from other religions and rewrite them to suit their and justify their own god----much like our current crop of vampire stories have evolved over the years.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Indeependent If the flood wasn't world wide---why would Noah need to take one pair of each animal to repopulate?   And why with all that time wouldn't he just relocate to an area that wasn't going to be flooded instead of spending how many years building a boat?   And if the flood wasn't world wide, then how did it wipe out all other humans-----and sorry but two thousands or so years ago--there were people in North America, South America, Central America, Austrailia, Europe, Africa, and Asia-------------5000 years ago--in the americas, Europe, Asia, and Africa as well...


----------



## Indeependent

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent If the flood wasn't world wide---why would Noah need to take one pair of each animal to repopulate?   And why with all that time wouldn't he just relocate to an area that wasn't going to be flooded instead of spending how many years building a boat?   And if the flood wasn't world wide, then how did it wipe out all other humans-----and sorry but two thousands or so years ago--there were people in North America, South America, Central America, Austrailia, Europe, Africa, and Asia-------------5000 years ago--in the americas, Europe, Asia, and Africa as well...


Because there are different species on different continents.
There are also theories that all the continents used to be one continent based on the shapes of the shore lines.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
Click to expand...

Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present


----------



## Turtlesoup

Indeependent Pangaea isn't a theory.....it is accepted as science fact.   It broke up millions upon millions of years before man was around including according to the bible.   

And again, why not just relocate to an area that isn't going to be flooded if you know a flood is coming and again 2 of each species IS NOT enough genetic material to carry on any species.   Inbreeding would lead to smaller and smaller offspring with more and more health problems assuming that any survived.


----------



## Dusty

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent Pangaea isn't a theory.....it is accepted as science fact.   It broke up millions upon millions of years before man was around including according to the bible.
> 
> And again, why not just relocate to an area that isn't going to be flooded if you know a flood is coming and again 2 of each species IS NOT enough genetic material to carry on any species.   Inbreeding would lead to smaller and smaller offspring with more and more health problems assuming that any survived.


Because Noah is going to dig himself up and buildy a new arky


----------



## Indeependent

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent Pangaea isn't a theory.....it is accepted as science fact.   It broke up millions upon millions of years before man was around including according to the bible.
> 
> And again, why not just relocate to an area that isn't going to be flooded if you know a flood is coming and again 2 of each species IS NOT enough genetic material to carry on any species.   Inbreeding would lead to smaller and smaller offspring with more and more health problems assuming that any survived.


Relocating is a possibility if the leaders would stop stealing money and committing adultery and paying attention to Noach.
No insult, but it’s obvious you never read the story of Noach.
Mankind became Chicago and had 120 years to deal with the warning.


----------



## Dusty

Indeependent said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent Pangaea isn't a theory.....it is accepted as science fact.   It broke up millions upon millions of years before man was around including according to the bible.
> 
> And again, why not just relocate to an area that isn't going to be flooded if you know a flood is coming and again 2 of each species IS NOT enough genetic material to carry on any species.   Inbreeding would lead to smaller and smaller offspring with more and more health problems assuming that any survived.
> 
> 
> 
> Relocating is a possibility if the leaders would stop stealing money and committing adultery and paying attention to Noach.
> No insult, but it’s obvious you never read the story of Noach.
> Mankind became Chicago and had 120 years to deal with the warning.
Click to expand...

Cool, mankind became Chicago, isn't that a made for Netflix movie where magic mushrooms sprouted in the street and cars were banned?


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
Click to expand...


A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dadoalex said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO functional difference between them.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are genetic differences. I know they are the same species. But it is, indeed, an example of evolution, in the strict sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds evolved from dinosaurs but I'm sure there are genetic differences.
Click to expand...


I grew up with dinos which were terrible monsters - slowly dinos become colorful entities with feathers. And who knows? Perhaps the T-Rex sang "Tirilii" when he saw new food.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
Click to expand...

Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.  Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
Click to expand...


I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.



> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.



Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
Click to expand...

The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
Click to expand...

Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
Click to expand...

Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do


----------



## Cecilie1200

zaangalewa said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - you are right. We use "evolution" since thousands of years and call it "selective breeding" for example. We saw thousands of years ago what nature is doing and copied this system for our own use. Our dogs fit to the world which we created.
> 
> The difference between this what we are doing and what mother nature is doing is clear if we suddenly would disappear and left back alone our dogs. Which dogs would fit into this new world? For sure not the maltese dogs for example. Maltese have problems with their size, their teeth, their legs and their natural coat - if they would know how to hunt, to kill and to eat at all. They would not "fit". And in case of the Maltese would not happen any "adaptation". They all would die out. No way to survive. Nevertheless some few dogs form other dog races could fit to this new natural world and could be able to survive.
> 
> Oh by the way - not to forget: In our world here Maltese dogs are very important lovely dogs. The word "Maltese" means somehow that this dogs have to do with harbors. How this fits? Who knows?
Click to expand...


For the record, the name "Maltese" is in reference to the isle of Malta in the Mediterranean, although it's believed the breed most likely didn't originate there.  They are one of the many breeds of dogs created primarily for the purpose of human companionship, and the breed is so old that no one really knows their origin.

Fun fact:  the Maltese is a hypoallergenic dog, because they have hair similar to a human's rather than having fur, and thus do not produce the dander that is so bothersome to allergy sufferers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
Click to expand...


To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
Click to expand...

Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species

Canis Lupus
Canis Familiaris


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species
> 
> Canis Lupus
> Canis Familiaris
Click to expand...

Wrong again

But, by those standards, dogs and gray wolves (_Canis lupus_) are also the same species, as the two share most of the same genes. There's still debate about whether to call dogs _Canis lupus familiaris_, suggesting that they are a subspecies of the wolf, or _Canis familiaris_, a distinct species from the wolf, Tseng said.

Despite their similar genes, the two do have some different gene variants, known as alleles. For instance, a variant of the gene IGF1 is associated with body size. One IGF1 variant is linked to small body size in dogs, but it's not found in wolf populations, according to a 2010 study published in the journal BMC Biology.

Another clue that all types of dogs are the same species is that they can reproduce with one another. Technically, different dog breeds can have puppies together, although Tseng said he is "not aware of actual examples where people have tried to cross dog breeds that are dramatically different in size — imagine [a] Great Dane and [a] Chihuahua."

However, domestic dogs can also breed successfully with wolves — a fact that supports the idea of classifying dogs in the same species as wolves, Tseng said.

The simple fact is that if dogs were a different species than wolves that they could not interbreed, since they can and have viable offspring they are clearly the same species.  That is how genetics works, not that your poor genetics will ever know


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do
Click to expand...


Human share 98.8% of our DNA with chimpanzees.  Are we the same species?


----------



## Dusty

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human share 98.8% of our DNA with chimpanzees.  Are we the same species?
Click to expand...

Humans can not interbreed with chimps and have viable offspring.  On the other hand if my German shorthairs mated with a wolf the offspring would be healthy and successful hunters.

So try again little one, you may ask your mommy for help


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species
> 
> Canis Lupus
> Canis Familiaris
Click to expand...


Genetic mapping indicates that the domestic dog is probably a descendant of a now-extinct descendant of the grey wolf.  The debate still goes on as to whether dogs should be considered a sub-species of the grey wolf, or a separate species of their own.


----------



## Dusty

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species
> 
> Canis Lupus
> Canis Familiaris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates that the domestic dog is probably a descendant of a now-extinct descendant of the grey wolf.  The debate still goes on as to whether dogs should be considered a sub-species of the grey wolf, or a separate species of their own.
Click to expand...

That is bullshit, the domestic dog shares 99.9 percent of genes with wolves living today.  Furthermore there is no mystical wolf species that went extinct as they are really the wild wolves of today


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dusty said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human share 98.8% of our DNA with chimpanzees.  Are we the same species?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Humans can not interbreed with chimps and have viable offspring.  On the other hand if my German shorthairs mated with a wolf the offspring would be healthy and successful hunters.
> 
> So try again little one, you may ask your mommy for help
Click to expand...


I can't decide if you're really this emotionally invested in dogs being wolves, or you're just this emotionally invested in declaring yourself right, and everyone else should shut up.

I'm pretty decided on you being a boring asshole who's a blight on any social interaction you get near.

To borrow your favorite - and only - debating tactic:  dogs are different from wolves.  That is not up for discussion.  So there, it is because I say so.

Now move along, little one, and you may ask your mommy why no one likes you.

Dismissed.


----------



## Dusty

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human share 98.8% of our DNA with chimpanzees.  Are we the same species?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Humans can not interbreed with chimps and have viable offspring.  On the other hand if my German shorthairs mated with a wolf the offspring would be healthy and successful hunters.
> 
> So try again little one, you may ask your mommy for help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't decide if you're really this emotionally invested in dogs being wolves, or you're just this emotionally invested in declaring yourself right, and everyone else should shut up.
> 
> I'm pretty decided on you being a boring asshole who's a blight on any social interaction you get near.
> 
> To borrow your favorite - and only - debating tactic:  dogs are different from wolves.  That is not up for discussion.  So there, it is because I say so.
> 
> Now move along, little one, and you may ask your mommy why no one likes you.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

I noticed that you did not present any factual information to dispute me.  Not that you can dispute the truth.  Try though, you are rather amusing as you babble


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species
> 
> Canis Lupus
> Canis Familiaris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates that the domestic dog is probably a descendant of a now-extinct descendant of the grey wolf.  The debate still goes on as to whether dogs should be considered a sub-species of the grey wolf, or a separate species of their own.
Click to expand...

I think the debate was closer to being settled, when genetic evidence started indicating that the grey wold and the dog share a common ancestor, and that dogs are directly descended from that ancestor.


----------



## Mushroom

sealybobo said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think because everyone has heard of the boogy man that maybe one exists?  Or Bigfoot?
> 
> Yea, I'm sure every society 10,000 years ago experienced floods and they passed those stories down to their kids.  Some clearly embellished the story.
> 
> Oh, and funny when I suggest population control because our planet is overpopulated, cons accuse me of eugenics.  Yet they are all ok with God wiping out every human and every other land creature to start over with 1 family (incest) and 2 of every animal.
> 
> You do understand the Noah story is impossible right?  Who fucked Noah's grandkids?
Click to expand...


Fast, reach up and catch that jet plane flying over your head!

Awww, too slow.  You missed it.

Obviously, you completely missed what I had said, and now gone off onto a rant completely unrelated to anything I said.  And with your screaming about the race of others, I think this is pointless.  You are more concerned with screaming at others than actually having any kind of conversation.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be specific, dogs and wolves are two different sub-species.  They can interbreed, but they are genetically different enough to not be viewed scientifically as the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. In fact, they are now viewed as seperate species
> 
> Canis Lupus
> Canis Familiaris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates that the domestic dog is probably a descendant of a now-extinct descendant of the grey wolf.  The debate still goes on as to whether dogs should be considered a sub-species of the grey wolf, or a separate species of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the debate was closer to being settled, when genetic evidence started indicating that the grey wold and the dog share a common ancestor, and that dogs are directly descended from that ancestor.
Click to expand...

There is no mythical ancestor that went extinct, it merely evolved into todays wild wolves.  This entire story is supposition assuming that DNA does not change over time which it clearly does


----------



## Mushroom

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.



And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?

Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".

Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.


----------



## Dusty

Mushroom said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
Click to expand...

Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains


----------



## Mushroom

Dusty said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
Click to expand...







We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Dusty

Mushroom said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
Click to expand...

There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Indeependent 

Actually I have, I just had a different perspective.   I just assumed that the writer was high which why none of the story made sense.


----------



## sealybobo

Mushroom said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
Click to expand...

Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
Click to expand...

Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.

The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.

Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.  

But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species, the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
Click to expand...

Evolution doesn't always mean a good thing.  And what they evolve into today may benefit them today but then in 20 years the climate might change and suddenly they go extinct?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Dusty

Modern man could and did interbreed with neanderthals.









						30 Fascinating Differences Between Wolves and Dogs
					

A common question people ask is what is the difference between dogs and wolves? The answer is there are many differences between wolves and dogs and it is therefore wrong to assume that dogs are just wolves sharing our living rooms!




					dogdiscoveries.com


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
Click to expand...

Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species, and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.  Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits


----------



## Dusty

Turtlesoup said:


> Dusty
> 
> Modern man could and did interbreed with neanderthals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Fascinating Differences Between Wolves and Dogs
> 
> 
> A common question people ask is what is the difference between dogs and wolves? The answer is there are many differences between wolves and dogs and it is therefore wrong to assume that dogs are just wolves sharing our living rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogdiscoveries.com


True meaning that a Neanderthall was the same species, different but the same like the difference between a Maasai warrior and a Swede they are very different but the same species.  In this way Neanderthals are not actually extinct as they are incorporated into modern man


----------



## Indeependent

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent
> 
> Actually I have, I just had a different perspective.   I just assumed that the writer was high which why none of the story made sense.


*I just assumed that the writer was high which why none of the story made sense*

You will have to be specific when making such a remark.
I don't have discussions devoid of context.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?
Click to expand...

You mean like the fact that every news outlet has it's own version of yesterday's events.
If you want to appear to be relevant in a discussion, you have to stop giving the impression that you believe every Liberal version of an event is true.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the fact that every news outlet has it's own version of yesterday's events.
> If you want to appear to be relevant in a discussion, you have to stop giving the impression that you believe every Liberal version of an event is true.
Click to expand...

That is an exceedingly weak copout. If this is too much for your delicate sensibilities, then leave the thread.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the fact that every news outlet has it's own version of yesterday's events.
> If you want to appear to be relevant in a discussion, you have to stop giving the impression that you believe every Liberal version of an event is true.
Click to expand...

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the fact that every news outlet has it's own version of yesterday's events.
> If you want to appear to be relevant in a discussion, you have to stop giving the impression that you believe every Liberal version of an event is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an exceedingly weak copout. If this is too much for your delicate sensibilities, then leave the thread.
Click to expand...

Stating a fact is a weak copout?
That statement is weak.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Indeependent 

The whole story of Noah by whatever name you want to use for him.............the bible stories are just a collection of stories copied from other religions and altered.....None of them make much sense, until put in context.   A bunch of primitives likely high or drunk making up crazy nonsense.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion based on?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have read the Bible. Pretty gross, but interesting nonetheless. A peek into the primitive morality and ethics of ancient people, and their first and worst attempt to compile them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you just lie?
> At least post 20 or 30 times before you lie.
> If you have read the story, in context of the flood, you're not very bright.
> The morality of 2021 is not much better but God promised Noach He would never again destroy almost all of mankind in a flood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless rant. But thanks. To be continued in another thread and section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree; everything you post is a meaningless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You do know the silly Noah flood myth never happened, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you know it did, right?
> 
> One thing that is amazingly consistent in almost every mythology in that region of the world, is that they all have a flood myth.  Every single one.
> 
> And in recent decades, discoveries in the Black Sea (including sites now underwater) have caused many to look at that as being the source of the flood, at roughly 5k BCE;.
> 
> There is still debate as to how fast this event happened, but the fact that every group in the region north of Egypt share a common belief screams that there is more to it than just a religious belief.  The tales of Gilgamesh have a flood myth almost the exact same as the Bible.  To the Greeks, Deucalion was warned by Zeus and Poseidon and built an ark almost the same as Noah and stocked it with animals.  To the Zoroastrians, Ahura Mazda warned Yima who also built a large boat with 2 of every animal.  Even the Hindu with Vishnu warning King Manu to do the exact same thing.
> 
> The fact that so many religions share almost the exact same myth shows that something catastrophic had happened in prehistoric times, and the survivors then incorporated that event into their mythologies.  And as humans spread out they took that myth with them and told it in their own way.  But the fact that they are so similar screams that there was a real event that they were all based on.
> 
> One thing I learned in taking a religion class is how similar most religions are.  There are a great many striking things that faiths continents apart share, which ultimately points to their having been spawned from a single older faith.  Simply look at how many religions share almost identical tales, but told in their own way.  Like how for so many, the most popular "god" is the son of the "highest god".  And invariably has an older brother.  Who not only is known as a "trickster god", but also did things like bring forbidden knowledge to humans (specifically fire and/or agriculture).  The Norse, Greeks, Babylonians, Egyptians, Jewish-Christians, Thai all share those beliefs.  Even American Indians share them, which shows how far back this common belief extends.  In almost every North American Tribe, Coyote is the older (but sometimes younger) brother of Wolf.  A trickster, he is akin to Loki, a "frenemy" of Wolf.  And many tales actually echo the relationship between Wolf and Coyote the exact same way as between Thor and Loki.  Even echoing tales of Prometheus in stealing fire from the gods and giving it to humans.
> 
> Feel free to deny all you want, but you do not get an almost global echo telling almost the exact same story if nothing had happened historically.  And ultimately, that is what we know of most religions today.  Tales told orally for generation after generation, often distorted by time but having an actual event that inspired them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there were floods.  That doesn't mean the Noah story is real.  And just because all religions are similar, does not mean any of them are real.  Maybe they're all fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the fact that every news outlet has it's own version of yesterday's events.
> If you want to appear to be relevant in a discussion, you have to stop giving the impression that you believe every Liberal version of an event is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...

You didn't address the fact that I posted...because you can't.
That's why I go to AP News so I don't have to read the altered nonsense on the other news sites.


----------



## Indeependent

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent
> 
> The whole story of Noah by whatever name you want to use for him.............the bible stories are just a collection of stories copied from other religions and altered.....None of them make much sense, until put in context.   A bunch of primitives likely high or drunk making up crazy nonsense.


They don't make sense because you can't read Hebrew and the English sucks.
I attend classes given by MDs and PhDs where we expand upon the many points that the narrative is telling.
Your remark reminds me of people who think studies by PhDs who use the nomenclature of their specialty are nonsense.
You can't understand a written work until you can read the language and understand the history.


----------



## Indeependent

Poor little SB can't respond with a fact so he clicks a *Red Thumb*...what a phony.!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> They don't make sense because you can't read Hebrew and the English sucks.


Hahaha


No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are often nonsensical. 

Precisely what we would expect from primitive, superstitious people making their first attempts at compiling morality and their fantasies.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make sense because you can't read Hebrew and the English sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are often nonsensical.
> 
> Precisely what we would expect from primitive, superstitious people making their first attempts at compiling morality and their fantasies.
Click to expand...

Do you ever tire of making an ass of yourself?
You have already admitted you have never read, let alone studied, even one verse of the Bible.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make sense because you can't read Hebrew and the English sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are often nonsensical.
> 
> Precisely what we would expect from primitive, superstitious people making their first attempts at compiling morality and their fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever tire of making an ass of yourself?
> You have already admitted you have never read, let alone studied, even one verse of the Bible.
Click to expand...

Uh....i literally told you last night i have read it, when you asked. Last night. Fuck man, you might want to stop doing drugs. Or maybe start. Because good god, your brains are tapioca.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make sense because you can't read Hebrew and the English sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are often nonsensical.
> 
> Precisely what we would expect from primitive, superstitious people making their first attempts at compiling morality and their fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever tire of making an ass of yourself?
> You have already admitted you have never read, let alone studied, even one verse of the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....i literally told you last night i have read it, when you asked. Last night. Fuck man, you might want to stop doing drugs. Or maybe start. Because good god, your brains are tapioca.
Click to expand...

You told me you read it after you told me you didn't read it.
Now tell me what verses you read.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
Click to expand...


Exactly?



Dusty said:


> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.



(1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat. 

(2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.



Dusty said:


> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits


----------



## zaangalewa

Turtlesoup said:


> Indeependent
> 
> The whole story of Noah by whatever name you want to use for him.............the bible stories are just a collection of stories copied from other religions and altered.....None of them make much sense, until put in context.   A bunch of primitives likely high or drunk making up crazy nonsense.



Did you ever think about to try to fight against your anti-semitism and/or racism? Question: What do you see when you see a rainbow?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> You told me you read it after you told me you didn't read it.


Lie.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lady here in this forum said once: An intelligent man is someone, who knows that tomatoes are fruits. And a wise man is,  who knows not to throw them into a fruit salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a human's intellectual quotient is not determined by a tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now not sure about this after your answer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though some humans have the mental acuity of a said tomato. Then again other humans are quite mentally inferior to the same said tomato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs know that they are not bears nor wolves. That's what they told me when wolves and bears were not far from us. About tomatoes and fruit salad I have to say they had no special opinion. Owls also don't have a special opinion about this. Ravens too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is not about dogs not being bears, the post is about dogs being descended from wolves which they are not because dogs are in reality still wolves.  But you keep on babbling about dogs knowing that the yare not bears because the fact is that dogs nor wolves do not see their own breed, all they see and smell is another canine whether it be a dog or wolf
Click to expand...

What's wrong. My dogs were "worried" in the same way when they smelled a bear and/or a wolve. They identified - without to learn this - a danger, although they were "personally" not able to know, what this danger could be. So they identified just simple something like a "strange dangerous species".


----------



## Indeependent

zaangalewa said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are ... nonsensical. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought the sky is white and blue because it is white and blue.
Click to expand...

What about all the science that explains why?


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
Click to expand...

Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.

Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.  

The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
Click to expand...

Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.

PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno

PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
Click to expand...

Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.

He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.  

What's a PBGV?





One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!  

P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
Click to expand...

Here's my PBGV


----------



## zaangalewa

Indeependent said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... No. That is not why. They don't make sense because they are ... nonsensical. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought the sky is white and blue because it is white and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the science that explains why?
Click to expand...


What changes nothing in a white and blue sky - except when the sun rises and it is black-red-golden.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
Click to expand...

No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.

I have the same picture except my dogs led me to the kill and not the other way around

​


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Its a result of selective breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope? ... No hope? ... Absolutelly wrong?
> 
> Where do you see the difference between "selective breeding" and "natural selection"? We use the natural law evolution since about 20,000 years when some wolves decided to make us responsible for their lifes. Looks like we made not a bad job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves as they are both still the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some genes are different. Dogs understand human voices and gestures. The understand for exampel what it means to point on a thing. Apes don't understand this gesture. Wolves also not as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dog however is actually been partly de-evolved and is now a parasite living off of humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not to forget: Many people see in the word "evolution" only a method to disclassify all unborn babies, all dogs, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Indians (red or not red) and all women - into the category "parasites" = "people, who like to steal my money, only because it is their money".
> 
> Or with other words: the relations between dogs and human beings are synergetic. They are for us here on this planet  - and we are for them here on this planet. An average dog is by the way a master in psychology - compared with the average grown up male weaponed US-American. Proof: I never gave any of this male bullies any treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointers are not doing anything different than a wolf, in fact these abilities are all natural to wolves. A modern dog is genetically 99.9 percent wolf so no evolution is present
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to make something clear. You are able to see with your own eyes in nature that wolves and dogs are different entities. Wolves do not bark for example. They are not able to interpret the behavior of human beings - dogs are able to do so. But you ignore all this differencens because you "measure" what your are not really able ot measure. "99.9% same DNA" is an empty phrase -  nothing else. So what for heavens sake do you call "science"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs and wolves share 99.9 percent of their DNA, they can interbreed BECAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SPECIES.  This is not up for discussion, and wolves do bark, growl, whimper and howl just as dogs do
Click to expand...


Okay: The difference in the DNA between a man and a woman is a similar difference as the difference between a man and an ape. So why for heavens sake don't understand women apes ... ah sorry: men? Because this is a problem of the DNA? Or because men and women are a different species?

Dogs are dogs - wolves are wolves. Wolves know this difference and avoid human beings. Dogs know the difference and attack wolves. Human beings know nothing and tell since centuries - or even milleniums - stories about wolves, which are nearly all together a totally stupid nonsense. Not any wolve story ever was true. ... Except stories, where for example some US-Americans, who work in and for national parks, found out that wolves are able to correct ecological systems and are able to bring this systems back into a sane balance. In this context it is for example interesting that woods exist because carnivores exist. So  Starship Enterprise knows automatically if they see woods on a planet then there live also dangerous animals on this planet.

PS: And wolves are able to bark but they never bark - except they are whelps.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
Click to expand...

I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.

PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
Click to expand...

The Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen is a small scent houndwho has won the hearts of millions. Although the dog breedappears to be designed for winsome cuteness, in actuality, PBGVs are tough hunters who were developed for a specific purpose: to hunt small game in the rough terrain of the Vendeen region of France.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
Click to expand...

Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
Click to expand...


I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.

Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.

On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> 
> I have the same picture except my dogs led me to the kill and not the other way around
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Oh yea those GSP's are great dogs.  I see them at the dog park.  Or back in the woods like my dog they love to run free in the woods.  Only my dog may one day get eaten by a coyote.  I think a GSP would be safe don't you?  Not against a pack of coyotes at night but in general, they are big and fast enough they'll get away and come run back to you.  My stupid dog chased after a fox once.  I was screaming GET BACK and he ran over the hill so I couldn't see him.  Next thing I know he's running towards me and the thing is galloping behind him.  At the time I thought coyote but now I'm pretty sure it was a fox.  I saw another one came real close at my house when I had the dog.  Almost daring the dog to come chase him.  I think they are playing, right?  Or is the fox trying to eat my dog?

I can't believe I can't tell the difference between a fox and coyote but it's always dark when I see them.  Dark enough I can't tell.  I think I see the fluffy fox tail so I think it's a fox but fox and coyote kind of look similar in the dark.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
Click to expand...

It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
Click to expand...

He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.

We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> 
> I have the same picture except my dogs led me to the kill and not the other way around
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea those GSP's are great dogs.  I see them at the dog park.  Or back in the woods like my dog they love to run free in the woods.  Only my dog may one day get eaten by a coyote.  I think a GSP would be safe don't you?  Not against a pack of coyotes at night but in general, they are big and fast enough they'll get away and come run back to you.  My stupid dog chased after a fox once.  I was screaming GET BACK and he ran over the hill so I couldn't see him.  Next thing I know he's running towards me and the thing is galloping behind him.  At the time I thought coyote but now I'm pretty sure it was a fox.  I saw another one came real close at my house when I had the dog.  Almost daring the dog to come chase him.  I think they are playing, right?  Or is the fox trying to eat my dog?
> 
> I can't believe I can't tell the difference between a fox and coyote but it's always dark when I see them.  Dark enough I can't tell.  I think I see the fluffy fox tail so I think it's a fox but fox and coyote kind of look similar in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 507749
> View attachment 507750
Click to expand...

It was probably a fox as they are more numerous in most places, however a fox would tend to scram with any dog on it's tail so it might have been a coyote that left only when it saw you.  That is the thing about a hunting dog, it has to be big enough when needed, small enough to be faster than fast and smart enough to handle itself alone and also know when to get back to the gun.  Only saw a coyote once with my GSP, it saw me and ran into the woods while my female was scent tracking birds so she never saw it.  I did get her out of there right away because what coyotes do is lure a dog back to the pack and snap it's over for most dogs.  I try to lose my dogs, have been since 1993, not possible and if they did get lost they would find another person nearly instantly and I would get a call.  My older female takes walks around the neighborhood until a friendly neighbor grabs her and calls me.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
Click to expand...

There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
Click to expand...

I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.  

There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
Click to expand...

I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.  

There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
Click to expand...


Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.

*Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit. 

That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.

I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.  

I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
Click to expand...

Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
Click to expand...

If you look up my breed the small ones react first think later. The bigger ones think first then react.

Those foxes I saw came really close. The one time it seemed to know my dog was on a leash. Or was daring it to chase. I’ve read Fox have been seen playing with dogs.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> 
> I have the same picture except my dogs led me to the kill and not the other way around
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

I’m reading about your dog

GSPs are extremely versatile hunting dogs.​Bred to be instinctive hunting all-rounders, these multitasking pups can hunt, point, and retrieve, and have been used to hunt quarry of all kinds, including rabbits, raccoons, game birds, and even deer.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
Click to expand...

You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
Click to expand...


But he/she/it - however you say in your language -  survived 2 years in the woods and was fat. Why and how no one knows.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look up my breed the small ones react first think later. The bigger ones think first then react.
> 
> Those foxes I saw came really close. The one time it seemed to know my dog was on a leash. Or was daring it to chase. I’ve read Fox have been seen playing with dogs.
Click to expand...

No fox would ever approach a GSP, even a hundred foxes together would not approach a GSP as foxes know better.  Look I do not want to put your dog down as all dogs are great, but you do not have a hunting dog, dachshunds are classified as hunting dogs, it's hysterical.  Morons claim that ridgebacks hunt African Lions, so is there video.  You claim that your little pooch runs away from a fox then claim that it attacks and kills possums, well I have seen possums that look like they would eat a fox if they were hungry with no exaggeration.  A typical GSP is untrainable, from the viewpoint that a trainer can not train what the pup already knows and a GSP knows everything including how to handle live tracking situations with an animal that it has never tracked before.  You never having had a GSP can not know this. I have owned GSP,s since 1993 and still see my pups do things that violate rationale.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he/she/it - however you say in your language -  survived 2 years in the woods and was fat. Why and how no one knows.
Click to expand...

Because someone else was feeding the dog, so you may not know but I do.  No one saw the dog living in the woods for 2 years, this is one of those feel good BS stories.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
Click to expand...

Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he/she/it - however you say in your language -  survived 2 years in the woods and was fat. Why and how no one knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because someone else was feeding the dog,
Click to expand...


You are not able to know what had happened - but you know what had happened. Typical for US-Americans.



Dusty said:


> so you may not know but I do.



Sure, god.



Dusty said:


> No one saw the dog living in the woods for 2 years,



So he was not alive in this two years?



Dusty said:


> this is one of those feel good BS stories.



Or not. Whatever. You still say dogs and wolves are exactly the same but dogs are not able to survive while wolves are able to survive. To say so means exactly it is nonsense to say so.  And another problem if you say so: It exist about 300,000,000 dogs on this planet - but only 150,000-200,000 wolves. I guess the 300 millions do not really survive, while only the 150-200 thousand really survive. Whatever "really" could be.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
Click to expand...


A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".


By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes.
Click to expand...

Most dogs will run around and act like the wolves that they come from, I have personally seen a GSP execute a mathematical plan while hunting, it defied explanation but I saw it happen


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
Click to expand...

Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.

A Badger holding off an African lion.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look up my breed the small ones react first think later. The bigger ones think first then react.
> 
> Those foxes I saw came really close. The one time it seemed to know my dog was on a leash. Or was daring it to chase. I’ve read Fox have been seen playing with dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No fox would ever approach a GSP, even a hundred foxes together would not approach a GSP as foxes know better.  Look I do not want to put your dog down as all dogs are great, but you do not have a hunting dog, dachshunds are classified as hunting dogs, it's hysterical.  Morons claim that ridgebacks hunt African Lions, so is there video.  You claim that your little pooch runs away from a fox then claim that it attacks and kills possums, well I have seen possums that look like they would eat a fox if they were hungry with no exaggeration.  A typical GSP is untrainable, from the viewpoint that a trainer can not train what the pup already knows and a GSP knows everything including how to handle live tracking situations with an animal that it has never tracked before.  You never having had a GSP can not know this. I have owned GSP,s since 1993 and still see my pups do things that violate rationale.
Click to expand...

I think one of the guys on mountain men uses gap’s.

My dog is a hunting dog. Does exactly wha I need him to do. Track a deer after I shoot it.

My dog won’t attack a possum that is facing him. If it tries to turn and run maybe then he would try to bite it in the back of the neck. He tried it on a small raccoon and the raccoon was going to fuck him up but I broke it up.

The last possum played dead. He just barked at it till I came. Thats his job.

Does your dog bark when it has found it’s prey?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
Click to expand...

We hang out in the big dog park not the little. We have gsp’s out there. Meh.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
Click to expand...

I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
Click to expand...

Your dog is only the best for hunting Chukar.









						The Best Hunting Dog Breeds for Every Game Animal
					

Discussing the best breed of hunting dog for various game is kind of like arguing whether a Chevy or Ford is better. But, we’re going to take a crack at putting some definition to the hunting dogs discussion.




					www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
Click to expand...

Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.

Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.

I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
Click to expand...

They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP
Click to expand...

I bet you if I had a gsp and I showed it where I shot the deer it would find the deer. 

Just like that article said your dog is a bird dog I found this about mine

Petits were developed to hunt game by scent. Petits originally came from the same litters as Grand Basset Griffon Vendéens, which are larger and serve as hunting dogs for big game like deer and wolves. Petits were gradually separated into their own breed and were used for smaller game like rabbits, hare, and sometimes birds. Today, Petits are still used to hunt small game in France, the United States, and other countries.

My dog doesn’t really care about rabbit that much. I’m sue he’s good at tracking deer blood because that’s what I do so I’ve trained him to track deer blood. Regardless, he’s great at it.


----------



## evenifigoalone

I mean, I guess, but one has to keep in mind that dog breeds came about through selective breeding, that is humans intentionally selected the traits that they wanted to keep. We wouldn't have the dog breeds we have without human intervention.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
Click to expand...

GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you if I had a gsp and I showed it where I shot the deer it would find the deer.
> 
> Just like that article said your dog is a bird dog I found this about mine
> 
> Petits were developed to hunt game by scent. Petits originally came from the same litters as Grand Basset Griffon Vendéens, which are larger and serve as hunting dogs for big game like deer and wolves. Petits were gradually separated into their own breed and were used for smaller game like rabbits, hare, and sometimes birds. Today, Petits are still used to hunt small game in France, the United States, and other countries.
> 
> My dog doesn’t really care about rabbit that much. I’m sue he’s good at tracking deer blood because that’s what I do so I’ve trained him to track deer blood. Regardless, he’s great at it.
Click to expand...

Wrong and I know that you do not understand this, but it is impossible to show anything to a shorthair.  They show you and sometimes what they know seems to defy all logic

Here is a photo of a deer that my older female found, huge buck, shot the night before and escaped the hunter.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
Click to expand...

I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.

So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.

He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you if I had a gsp and I showed it where I shot the deer it would find the deer.
> 
> Just like that article said your dog is a bird dog I found this about mine
> 
> Petits were developed to hunt game by scent. Petits originally came from the same litters as Grand Basset Griffon Vendéens, which are larger and serve as hunting dogs for big game like deer and wolves. Petits were gradually separated into their own breed and were used for smaller game like rabbits, hare, and sometimes birds. Today, Petits are still used to hunt small game in France, the United States, and other countries.
> 
> My dog doesn’t really care about rabbit that much. I’m sue he’s good at tracking deer blood because that’s what I do so I’ve trained him to track deer blood. Regardless, he’s great at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and I know that you do not understand this, but it is impossible to show anything to a shorthair.  They show you.
> 
> Here is a photo of a deer that my older female found, huge buck, shot the night before and escaped the hunter.
Click to expand...

If I’m in the woods and he’s in the house I go get him and take him to where I shot the deer. You’re telling me you walk from your blind back to the house a mile away, open the door and the dog takes you to where you shot it a mile away? I don’t think so


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.
> 
> A Badger holding off an African lion.
Click to expand...


And why do you think is this lovely Bavarian greyhound indeed not called "greyhound" but called "Dachshund" and "Jagdhund" in German? "Dachs"=badger - "Hund" = dog. And "Jagdhund" = "hunting dog". What kind of animal do you think could it hunt with this very short 'greyhound' legs? Dackel hunt badgers in their burrow - the badger comes out - the hunter comrade  shoots (something have human beings good for too) - badger is dead. Not nice - no one is proud to have to do so - but sometimes is no other way. Badgers are not always harmless and are able to cause a lot of damages. And their hunting dog - the Dackel - is an individualist - an "original" how Bavarians say. That's why we love them, altough it is not always easy to love an original individualist, specially if it is an excellent, intelligent and brave hunting dog. And "Dackel" don't have a DNA which makes them to wolves - they have a BNA which makes them to Bavarians, although they are not excellent shoeplattler. But nobody is perfect.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
Click to expand...

Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.
> 
> A Badger holding off an African lion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you think is this lovely Bavarian greyhound indeed not called "greyhound" but called "Dachshund" and "Jagdhund" in German? "Dachs"=badger - "Hund" = dog. And "Jagdhund" = "hunting dog". What kind of animal do you think could it hunt with this very short 'greyhound' legs? Dackel hunt badgers in their burrow - the badger comes out - the hunter comrade  shoots (something have human beings good for too) - badger is dead. Not nice - no one is proud to have to do so - but sometimes is no other way. Badgers are not always harmless and are able to cause a lot of damages. And their hunting dog - the Dackel - is an individualist - an "original" how Bavarians say. That's why we love them, altough it is not always easy to love an original individualist, specially if it is an excellent, intelligent and brave hunting dog. And "Dackel" don't have a DNA which makes them to wolves - they have a BNA which makes them to Bavarians, although they are not excellent shoeplattler. But nobody is perfect.
Click to expand...

Again a badger can hold off a lion, and I mean ADULT AFRICAN LION, so your story that dachshunds hunt badgers shows a severe lack of mental acuity on your part.  Shit a racoon or badger would hunt dachshunds if they were hungry enough.  But I understand that you believe the BS that the AKC spits out like Rhodesian Ridgebacks hunt lions, not sure if I even want to see the video


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you if I had a gsp and I showed it where I shot the deer it would find the deer.
> 
> Just like that article said your dog is a bird dog I found this about mine
> 
> Petits were developed to hunt game by scent. Petits originally came from the same litters as Grand Basset Griffon Vendéens, which are larger and serve as hunting dogs for big game like deer and wolves. Petits were gradually separated into their own breed and were used for smaller game like rabbits, hare, and sometimes birds. Today, Petits are still used to hunt small game in France, the United States, and other countries.
> 
> My dog doesn’t really care about rabbit that much. I’m sue he’s good at tracking deer blood because that’s what I do so I’ve trained him to track deer blood. Regardless, he’s great at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and I know that you do not understand this, but it is impossible to show anything to a shorthair.  They show you.
> 
> Here is a photo of a deer that my older female found, huge buck, shot the night before and escaped the hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I’m in the woods and he’s in the house I go get him and take him to where I shot the deer. You’re telling me you walk from your blind back to the house a mile away, open the door and the dog takes you to where you shot it a mile away? I don’t think so
Click to expand...

LOL if you keep this up you are going to confuse yourself more than you already are.  

PS. You might want to decide if you live in a house or condo because it can not be both.  Lust quoting Lieutenant Columbo on that particular point


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
Click to expand...

Seems so, he has some kind of French poodle bichon friese mix that he believes is a great hunting dog because he shows it a trail.


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.
> 
> A Badger holding off an African lion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you think is this lovely Bavarian greyhound indeed not called "greyhound" but called "Dachshund" and "Jagdhund" in German? "Dachs"=badger - "Hund" = dog. And "Jagdhund" = "hunting dog". What kind of animal do you think could it hunt with this very short 'greyhound' legs? Dackel hunt badgers in their burrow - the badger comes out - the hunter comrade  shoots (something have human beings good for too) - badger is dead. Not nice - no one is proud to have to do so - but sometimes is no other way. Badgers are not always harmless and are able to cause a lot of damages. And their hunting dog - the Dackel - is an individualist - an "original" how Bavarians say. That's why we love them, altough it is not always easy to love an original individualist, specially if it is an excellent, intelligent and brave hunting dog. And "Dackel" don't have a DNA which makes them to wolves - they have a BNA which makes them to Bavarians, although they are not excellent shoeplattler. But nobody is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a badger can hold off a lion, and I mean ADULT AFRICAN LION, so your story that dachshunds hunt badgers shows a severe lack of mental acuity on your part.  Shit a racoon or badger would hunt dachshunds if they were hungry enough.  But I understand that you believe the BS that the AKC spits out like Rhodesian Ridgebacks hunt lions, not sure if I even want to see the video
Click to expand...


_"Zur Baujagd auf den Fuchs oder seltener auf den Dachs werden die Erdhunde Teckel _[=Dackel, Dachshund]_ und Terrier als Spezialisten eingesetzt."_
source: Baujagd ( from "Deutscher Jagdverband" (="German hunting association"))

Translation:  _For burrow hunt for the fox or more rarely for the badger, the earth dogs dachshund and terrier are used as specialists._


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

zaangalewa said:


> I will never understand why you modified my original answer only because you like to show that the people you speak with are idiots.


I didn't modify it. I responded to your one word, wrong answer.


----------



## zaangalewa

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand why you modified my original answer only because you like to show that the people you speak with are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't modify it. I responded to your one word, wrong answer.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## Mushroom

Dusty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so, he has some kind of French poodle bichon friese mix that he believes is a great hunting dog because he shows it a trail.
Click to expand...


Actually, the poodle was specifically bred as a hunting dog.

But not for hunting land game.  It was specifically bred for hunting waterfowl.  The name actually comes from the German word for "To splash" (puddeln).  And there have been several breeding groups active in the US to return the breed to use for hunting water foul.

The Toy (French) poodle came around much later, for use in circuses in France because of the intelligence.


----------



## Dusty

Mushroom said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so, he has some kind of French poodle bichon friese mix that he believes is a great hunting dog because he shows it a trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the poodle was specifically bred as a hunting dog.
> 
> But not for hunting land game.  It was specifically bred for hunting waterfowl.  The name actually comes from the German word for "To splash" (puddeln).  And there have been several breeding groups active in the US to return the breed to use for hunting water foul.
> 
> The Toy (French) poodle came around much later, for use in circuses in France because of the intelligence.
Click to expand...

Yea I know there are all kinds of hunting dogs that can not be taught what a GSP just does with out a trainer.  You ever see a poodle out track a GSP.  People think that I am a great trainer, when all I really do is let my dogs run free and learn, all they need is time space and love.

The English pointer is a good second to the GSP as long as there is no creek to panic it, the bloodhound tries too but they need to be kept on a leash or they get lost.  Of course the bloodhound as the St Hubert's hound was one of the breeds along with the English pointer that was used to create the GSP, which is just the pinnacle, the only possible better tracker is a wolf


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
Click to expand...

Idiot! I told you my dog is sitting in the house while I’m out in the woods up a tree. That’s why you sound stupid when you say your dog will show me where the deer is. You saying your dog can smell that I shot a deer sitting in the house a mile away? So what about what I’m telling you doesn’t sound right? I shoot the deer. Then I walk back a mile to the house and let my dog out. We walk back to where I shot the deer. As soon as he catches the sent of blood and deer, he starts tracking it. If it didn’t run far he finds it right away. If the thing ran off 300 years it takes him a minute longer to find it.

With no snow it might take you all day to track that deer. Not with my dog.

Dogs take on the personality of their owners. I bet your dog is dumb.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching dogs 101 on the dog. Gsp is an awesome dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are, but there is no way to experience a GSP without following it and understanding that you can never be lost with a GSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you if I had a gsp and I showed it where I shot the deer it would find the deer.
> 
> Just like that article said your dog is a bird dog I found this about mine
> 
> Petits were developed to hunt game by scent. Petits originally came from the same litters as Grand Basset Griffon Vendéens, which are larger and serve as hunting dogs for big game like deer and wolves. Petits were gradually separated into their own breed and were used for smaller game like rabbits, hare, and sometimes birds. Today, Petits are still used to hunt small game in France, the United States, and other countries.
> 
> My dog doesn’t really care about rabbit that much. I’m sue he’s good at tracking deer blood because that’s what I do so I’ve trained him to track deer blood. Regardless, he’s great at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong and I know that you do not understand this, but it is impossible to show anything to a shorthair.  They show you.
> 
> Here is a photo of a deer that my older female found, huge buck, shot the night before and escaped the hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I’m in the woods and he’s in the house I go get him and take him to where I shot the deer. You’re telling me you walk from your blind back to the house a mile away, open the door and the dog takes you to where you shot it a mile away? I don’t think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL if you keep this up you are going to confuse yourself more than you already are.
> 
> PS. You might want to decide if you live in a house or condo because it can not be both.  Lust quoting Lieutenant Columbo on that particular point
Click to expand...

I live in a condo. I’m hunting my brothers hunting property up north. It’s a house. A big house.

I can understand being a dick when we talk politics but I can’t understand why you’re being such a prick talking about dogs. Why would I lie? You’re a douche. I bet your dog licks your balls


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.
> 
> A Badger holding off an African lion.
Click to expand...

True stupid but if the badger tries to turn and run the lion will bite it’s neck and snap it, killing it dead.

Same way my old beagle use to kill ground hogs. She wouldn’t kill it if it faced her but if it turns to run it’s dead. Bite and shake and dont let go until it’s dead.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
Click to expand...

Why would I be making any of this up? You’re a stalker. Have you posted anything about dogs or just here to troll me?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nice dog with a nice toy. Such headstrong dogs hunt martens or treats. Martens with their courage and treats with their nice lovely eyes. Also called "Dachshund", "Dackel" or "Bavarian greyhound".
> 
> 
> By the way Dusty. This dog fights in a bagder's burrow - and is able to win there. That's something what a wolve never would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a Badger would rip the head off of a wolf if cornered, and there is no way to fight in a burrow.  See kid not everything that the AKC says is in any way real.
> 
> A Badger holding off an African lion.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you think is this lovely Bavarian greyhound indeed not called "greyhound" but called "Dachshund" and "Jagdhund" in German? "Dachs"=badger - "Hund" = dog. And "Jagdhund" = "hunting dog". What kind of animal do you think could it hunt with this very short 'greyhound' legs? Dackel hunt badgers in their burrow - the badger comes out - the hunter comrade  shoots (something have human beings good for too) - badger is dead. Not nice - no one is proud to have to do so - but sometimes is no other way. Badgers are not always harmless and are able to cause a lot of damages. And their hunting dog - the Dackel - is an individualist - an "original" how Bavarians say. That's why we love them, altough it is not always easy to love an original individualist, specially if it is an excellent, intelligent and brave hunting dog. And "Dackel" don't have a DNA which makes them to wolves - they have a BNA which makes them to Bavarians, although they are not excellent shoeplattler. But nobody is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again a badger can hold off a lion, and I mean ADULT AFRICAN LION, so your story that dachshunds hunt badgers shows a severe lack of mental acuity on your part.  Shit a racoon or badger would hunt dachshunds if they were hungry enough.  But I understand that you believe the BS that the AKC spits out like Rhodesian Ridgebacks hunt lions, not sure if I even want to see the video
Click to expand...

You’re such an idiot. Everything is black and white to you. My dog almost killed a raccoon. If he would have bit down a little harder and shook I a little harder, he would have killed it. My beagle would have killed it. Both dogs weighed about 25 lbs. But if you asked me to bet on a fight between a raccoon or beagle/pbgv, I’d probably bet on the raccoon.

But is the dog aggressive and good at killing? Not all beagles are created equal. Is the raccoon big?

Im sure grizzly occasionally kill wolverines and I’m sure 2 lions can kill a badger because all they need to do is get the back of its neck


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be making any of this up? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because all you ever do here is make shit up. You have a long, shameful track record. You have established your identity here as an empty blowhard shit talker, now live with it.
Click to expand...

Ridiculous. Why would I make this up? Even if I made the other shit up why this? I’m not bragging. 

Youre a creep


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so, he has some kind of French poodle bichon friese mix that he believes is a great hunting dog because he shows it a trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the poodle was specifically bred as a hunting dog.
> 
> But not for hunting land game.  It was specifically bred for hunting waterfowl.  The name actually comes from the German word for "To splash" (puddeln).  And there have been several breeding groups active in the US to return the breed to use for hunting water foul.
> 
> The Toy (French) poodle came around much later, for use in circuses in France because of the intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I know there are all kinds of hunting dogs that can not be taught what a GSP just does with out a trainer.  You ever see a poodle out track a GSP.  People think that I am a great trainer, when all I really do is let my dogs run free and learn, all they need is time space and love.
> 
> The English pointer is a good second to the GSP as long as there is no creek to panic it, the bloodhound tries too but they need to be kept on a leash or they get lost.  Of course the bloodhound as the St Hubert's hound was one of the breeds along with the English pointer that was used to create the GSP, which is just the pinnacle, the only possible better tracker is a wolf
Click to expand...

See there you go ahead with incorrect blanket statements. Bloodhounds and beagles don’t need to be kept on a leash.

People think I’m a good trainer too but I’m not. I just let my dog run free a lot.

Your dog will get distracted by every smell. My dog is focused on just the deer. That’s good for me. I don’t hunt birds.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's full of shit. Everything he posts here is nonsense he just made up. He's lonely and has a lot of time to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so, he has some kind of French poodle bichon friese mix that he believes is a great hunting dog because he shows it a trail.
Click to expand...

I have a pbgv. Look it up. It was bred from the bigger basset griffon. My dog was bred to hunt smaller game but for whatever reason he’s a great deer tracker.

Not live deer. He doesn’t sit with me in the woods when I hunt. He doesn’t lead me to liv3 deer for me to shoot. He simply finds the deer I shot after I shoot it. Even if it runs for miles if there’s a blood trail my dog will find it.

Why you think i would lie about this is beyond me. Seriously, why are you being a dick about this? I’ve complemented your stupid German dog. Is it because my dog is french?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot! I told you my dog is sitting in the house while I’m out in the woods up a tree. That’s why you sound stupid when you say your dog will show me where the deer is. You saying your dog can smell that I shot a deer sitting in the house a mile away? So what about what I’m telling you doesn’t sound right? I shoot the deer. Then I walk back a mile to the house and let my dog out. We walk back to where I shot the deer. As soon as he catches the sent of blood and deer, he starts tracking it. If it didn’t run far he finds it right away. If the thing ran off 300 years it takes him a minute longer to find it.
> 
> With no snow it might take you all day to track that deer. Not with my dog.
> 
> Dogs take on the personality of their owners. I bet your dog is dumb.
Click to expand...

Yup a German Shorthair can smell that, from two miles away, and or run ahead of you and find the track long before you get there. Not even embellishing anything because a GSP would not just be able to trail the deer but trail your scent to the deer.   Again until you have followed a GSP you have not seen a dog track hunt or retrieve.  LOL your dog is so sad that it needs a human to show it the way, again a GSP has no equal, unless possibly there is a wolf involved.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot! I told you my dog is sitting in the house while I’m out in the woods up a tree. That’s why you sound stupid when you say your dog will show me where the deer is. You saying your dog can smell that I shot a deer sitting in the house a mile away? So what about what I’m telling you doesn’t sound right? I shoot the deer. Then I walk back a mile to the house and let my dog out. We walk back to where I shot the deer. As soon as he catches the sent of blood and deer, he starts tracking it. If it didn’t run far he finds it right away. If the thing ran off 300 years it takes him a minute longer to find it.
> 
> With no snow it might take you all day to track that deer. Not with my dog.
> 
> Dogs take on the personality of their owners. I bet your dog is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup a German Shorthair can smell that, from two miles away, and or run ahead of you and find the track long before you get there. Not even embellishing anything because a GSP would not just be able to trail the deer but trail your scent to the deer.   Again until you have followed a GSP you have not seen a dog track hunt or retrieve.  LOL your dog is so sad that it needs a human to show it the way, again a GSP has no equal, unless possibly there is a wolf involved.
Click to expand...

Well my dog leads the way too but

a. He can smell the blood on me. I probably found the arrow and touched some blood.

b. He knows where I hunt. So if I come back and say I got one, sure he runs ahead of m back to where he knows I hunt.

I took my dog in the woods where hunters can also bow hunt. State land. On day my dog came back all bloody but no injury. I asked him to show me what he found. He took me back to a gut pile deep in the woods.

Im sure gsps are exceptional but they hunt too many other things. Your dog wouldn’t know you shot a deer he’s too busy smelling for everything else too. I need a focused dog.
You don’t deer hunt do you?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
Click to expand...

Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
Click to expand...

If they hunt everything how do they know what you are hunting?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they hunt everything how do they know what you are hunting?
Click to expand...

Intelligence combined with instant adaptation, that reduces whatever human is there to a follower of the master hunter. 
Again from a human perspective a GPS knows the unknown, it is a mystery that a GSP owner just marvels at.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
Click to expand...

You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.

And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
Click to expand...

1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly. 
4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.

The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.
Click to expand...

Too bad that the deer has to be dead for your short legged pooch to keep up.  My dogs trail live deer every time I take them out, really. Did you know that in an open field that a GSP is faster than a deer and can catch it easily?

No you do not know that


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
Click to expand...

You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that the deer has to be dead for your short legged pooch to keep up.  My dogs trail live deer every time I take them out, really. Did you know that in an open field that a GSP is faster than a deer and can catch it easily?
> 
> No you do not know that
Click to expand...

That does me no good. I’d put that dog down if it did that


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
Click to expand...

Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that the deer has to be dead for your short legged pooch to keep up.  My dogs trail live deer every time I take them out, really. Did you know that in an open field that a GSP is faster than a deer and can catch it easily?
> 
> No you do not know that
Click to expand...

That’s why we have leash laws.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
Click to expand...

I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that the deer has to be dead for your short legged pooch to keep up.  My dogs trail live deer every time I take them out, really. Did you know that in an open field that a GSP is faster than a deer and can catch it easily?
> 
> No you do not know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why we have leash laws.
Click to expand...

For short legged poochies like yours that get a workout walking


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
Click to expand...

Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
Click to expand...

I do too with my ebike


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
Click to expand...

Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don hunt deer you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> And then every hunter who uses a gsp is sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that the deer has to be dead for your short legged pooch to keep up.  My dogs trail live deer every time I take them out, really. Did you know that in an open field that a GSP is faster than a deer and can catch it easily?
> 
> No you do not know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why we have leash laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For short legged poochies like yours that get a workout walking
Click to expand...

No you have to put that dog on a leash. In fact 6 foot or smaller leash. You’re breaking the law.

Im on private property. 65 acres. You’re killing deer chasing them on public land?

For the record I break this law too.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
Click to expand...

LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
Click to expand...

We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
Click to expand...

So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.

If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.

There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.

This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.

My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.

The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.

Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.

You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
Click to expand...

I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.

My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
Click to expand...

No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
Click to expand...

I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.

My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.

I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
Click to expand...

I suppose it could take 5 hours at ten miles an hour. You hav one of those really skinny light ten speeds?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
Click to expand...

I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
Click to expand...


oh look you’re wrong


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
Click to expand...

Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.

Sheesh


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
Click to expand...

Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
Click to expand...


My dog would have done it in less time


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
Click to expand...

Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
Click to expand...

Not at this park. They aren’t afraid.

Yes they’ll run off but only so far. Sorry saw it with my own eyes. And I showed you a video of dog and deer playing.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dog would have done it in less time
Click to expand...

And you have an ebike that last 9 hours, did you build it? because it can not be bought.  Nice story though.  

PS Cardiologist prefer ebikes as they create more patients


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
Click to expand...

Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
Click to expand...

I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?


That would mean admitting you were wrong


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dog would have done it in less time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have an ebike that last 9 hours, did you build it? because it can not be bought.  Nice story though.
> 
> PS Cardiologist prefer ebikes as they create more patients
Click to expand...

We stop a lot. Each battery goes 30 miles. We left at 8:15am yesterday got home at 5:15. We stop A lot. Not riding hard the entire time.

Cardiologists love people who just sit at home all day. My doctor loves I’m getting my heart rate up, blood pressure down, cholesterol lowered, weight lowered. You’re so negative. Debbie downer.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
Click to expand...

I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
Click to expand...

Don't see a GSP? in the photo.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
Click to expand...

So are you senile or retarded?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Haha... no that is selective breeding and is not any sign of evolution.
However, what IS an example of evolution is Dog's recognition of human pointing. Even man's closest relative - ape's have no reaction to pointing unless they are trained. Even at very early stages of puppyhood, dogs recognize the purpose of a point which strongly suggest that they have a biological connection to humans. This is one example, there are several with the relationship between dog and man.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
Click to expand...

You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you senile or retarded?
Click to expand...

Why? One battery wasn’t enough. I actually wish I could carry a third.

Actually, I can’t wait for the technology to get better. Battery that lasts longer. Can’t wait. Plus I wish I had a throttle. And I’ve seen some go really fast. Yes I’ve run into guys on the bike paths who build and sell them. One guy had three batteries and his looked like he was going 40 mph.

Now I suppose you’ll find something I said that is hard for you to believe. Lol


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
Click to expand...

Dude a flea is faster than your dog.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
Click to expand...

I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you senile or retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? One battery wasn’t enough. I actually wish I could carry a third.
> 
> Actually, I can’t wait for the technology to get better. Battery that lasts longer. Can’t wait. Plus I wish I had a throttle. And I’ve seen some go really fast. Yes I’ve run into guys on the bike paths who build and sell them. One guy had three batteries and his looked like he was going 40 mph.
> 
> Now I suppose you’ll find something I said that is hard for you to believe. Lol
Click to expand...










						Cyclist banned for six years after racing with a hidden motor | Engadget
					

A professional cyclist has been banned for six years after it was discovered she was racing with a hidden electric motor.




					www.engadget.com
				




Why do you cheat yourself?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
Click to expand...

I’m sure a deer would get use to a gsp. My dog might keep barking and annoy them but yours will just stop and point if they turn around. That’s what your dog does. So why would a deer be afraid of that? Any off leash dog in that park clearly isn’t making those deer afraid. And gsp is a fairly common dog.

Again, you said it’s sad I use a dog to find my deer. Isn’t it lame for you to have your gsp retrieve your bird? Get it yourself. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you senile or retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? One battery wasn’t enough. I actually wish I could carry a third.
> 
> Actually, I can’t wait for the technology to get better. Battery that lasts longer. Can’t wait. Plus I wish I had a throttle. And I’ve seen some go really fast. Yes I’ve run into guys on the bike paths who build and sell them. One guy had three batteries and his looked like he was going 40 mph.
> 
> Now I suppose you’ll find something I said that is hard for you to believe. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclist banned for six years after racing with a hidden motor | Engadget
> 
> 
> A professional cyclist has been banned for six years after it was discovered she was racing with a hidden electric motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.engadget.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you cheat yourself?
Click to expand...

I would have never purchased a regular bike. The E gets me out. No E no me.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
Click to expand...

LOL do you have short legs too

Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
Click to expand...

Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you senile or retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? One battery wasn’t enough. I actually wish I could carry a third.
> 
> Actually, I can’t wait for the technology to get better. Battery that lasts longer. Can’t wait. Plus I wish I had a throttle. And I’ve seen some go really fast. Yes I’ve run into guys on the bike paths who build and sell them. One guy had three batteries and his looked like he was going 40 mph.
> 
> Now I suppose you’ll find something I said that is hard for you to believe. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclist banned for six years after racing with a hidden motor | Engadget
> 
> 
> A professional cyclist has been banned for six years after it was discovered she was racing with a hidden electric motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.engadget.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you cheat yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have never purchased a regular bike. The E gets me out. No E no me.
Click to expand...

Great motto for a loser.  LOL if you get a couple more batteries you could go for 24 hours


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
Click to expand...

Clinton river trail is 16 miles. Paint creek trail is 9 miles. That’s 25 one way. Plus any turn off we check out. In the end it’s 30 miles max each way. That’s all two batteries will do. We go ten miles an hour so I’m peddling at least 6 of those 9 hours.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure a deer would get use to a gsp. My dog might keep barking and annoy them but yours will just stop and point if they turn around. That’s what your dog does. So why would a deer be afraid of that? Any off leash dog in that park clearly isn’t making those deer afraid. And gsp is a fairly common dog.
> 
> Again, you said it’s sad I use a dog to find my deer. Isn’t it lame for you to have your gsp retrieve your bird? Get it yourself. Lol
Click to expand...

I still like my photos better


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who goes and buys fatty cow meat rather Than shoot free range lean venison meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also the guy who does a 50 mile bike ride before breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too with my ebike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes are perfect for heart patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love them. How old are you? Most people don’t go 60 miles on a regular bike. Do you have one of those really fast expensive ten speed Type bikes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been most people.  Ebikes are for retards, the only person that you are cheating is yourself.
> 
> My idol is Bobbe Greenberg who won the ironman at 73 years old
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/09/this-grandma-learned-swim-her-s-now-shes-returning-ironman-triathlon-champion/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came home yesterday exhausted after 9 hour bike ride. If i didn’t have an ebike I’d go zero miles. So I’m not cheating myself. I peddled the entire time. Got my heart rate up. If I didn’t hav3 an ebike I’d be home watching tv.
> 
> My buddy has a thrattle. He doesn’t peddle. He’s cheating himself yes. Me I’m just getting a boost from the battery. I have to peddle.
> 
> I don’t know how you can go 60 miles before breakfast. I almost want to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only did 42 miles today.   And for the record no ebike would last 9 hours, I just Googled it so as usual you just make stuff up as you go.  You are actually stupid enough to work for the FBI.
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I have two batteries. Paid $500 for the extra battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard alert, tell us how you carry the extra battery in your left pants pocket.   Grow up already.  Perhaps you need a GSP to teach you how to really exercise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you keep thinking you’ve caught me in a lie.
> 
> View attachment 508754
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you senile or retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? One battery wasn’t enough. I actually wish I could carry a third.
> 
> Actually, I can’t wait for the technology to get better. Battery that lasts longer. Can’t wait. Plus I wish I had a throttle. And I’ve seen some go really fast. Yes I’ve run into guys on the bike paths who build and sell them. One guy had three batteries and his looked like he was going 40 mph.
> 
> Now I suppose you’ll find something I said that is hard for you to believe. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclist banned for six years after racing with a hidden motor | Engadget
> 
> 
> A professional cyclist has been banned for six years after it was discovered she was racing with a hidden electric motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.engadget.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you cheat yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have never purchased a regular bike. The E gets me out. No E no me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great motto for a loser.  LOL if you get a couple more batteries you could go for 24 hours
Click to expand...

The only reason I don’t buy another battery is because when the second battery is out of juice so am I.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good for him.

Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton river trail is 16 miles. Paint creek trail is 9 miles. That’s 25 one way. Plus any turn off we check out. In the end it’s 30 miles max each way. That’s all two batteries will do. We go ten miles an hour so I’m peddling at least 6 of those 9 hours.
Click to expand...

Shit you ought to be training Navy Seal teams. 

PS At the pace I did today that 60 mile distance would take me almost 4 hours.  With no retard ebike


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
Click to expand...

Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo

A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.

Just sayin


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton river trail is 16 miles. Paint creek trail is 9 miles. That’s 25 one way. Plus any turn off we check out. In the end it’s 30 miles max each way. That’s all two batteries will do. We go ten miles an hour so I’m peddling at least 6 of those 9 hours.
Click to expand...

Ok, now I am not a nuclear engineer or anything, but 10mph * 9hours comes out to precisely 90 miles, so I think you might want to brush up on your times tables or stop the BS.  I have my speed electronically mapped in at least two formats along with elevation and heartrate


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
Click to expand...

Come back when your 9 hour ebike ride is over, or use your mobile keyboard while you ride.  Bye the way the human body will not do a 9 hour ride without food so do you stop for KFC or Wendy's on the way?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
Click to expand...

Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.

OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back when your 9 hour ebike ride is over, or use your mobile keyboard while you ride.  Bye the way the human body will not do a 9 hour ride without food so do you stop for KFC or Wendy's on the way?
Click to expand...

Oh we stop for food.  It's part of the experience.  We have one friend who complains that he doesn't want to stop for food just grab something and let's go so we told him to fuck off.  

Restaurants need to know how much Ebikes help their business'.  We're out enjoying ourselves not training for the tour de faggots.  

Yesterday we found a shorter way to Mayberry Park.  It should only be 5 miles from me but you can't take a bike that way without getting on a very busy road.  So we found a back way in.  Takes a lot more miles but we don't care and once we are in Mayberry the park is like a huge winding driveway that only bikes and walkers can go on.  It goes from 7 to 8 mile and seems to go a mile or two back.  So cool to find these new places we had no clue about before we got these ebikes.

Again, I wouldn't ride your 22 speed all the places we go.  You'll pop a tire.  So you have to stick to the roads with the cars.  I see bikers like you.  They don't even like sidewalks.  Too bumby they say.  Fuck that.  Gay,


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton river trail is 16 miles. Paint creek trail is 9 miles. That’s 25 one way. Plus any turn off we check out. In the end it’s 30 miles max each way. That’s all two batteries will do. We go ten miles an hour so I’m peddling at least 6 of those 9 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now I am not a nuclear engineer or anything, but 10mph * 9hours comes out to precisely 90 miles, so I think you might want to brush up on your times tables or stop the BS.  I have my speed electronically mapped in at least two formats along with elevation and heartrate
Click to expand...

Hey stupid, I fucking told you we stop A LOT.  To smoke weed, to take in the views, to get a drink, or to stop for food.  We ride 50-60 miles.

Yesterday I had to switch the battery out but I almost made it home on one battery.  We didn't go that far.

I told my friends about you.  Thinking I'm lying about this trivial shit.  They all ask, "why the fuck do you talk to such a loser?"


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
Click to expand...

So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
Click to expand...

My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  

To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.

You however, 
*The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*

Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.


----------



## sealybobo

Deplorable Yankee said:


>


Dusty will tell you a GSP is better at this than that dog watch.


----------



## Dusty

Deplorable Yankee said:


>


Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.

Stellar job


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
Click to expand...

Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................

So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?

LOL my bike does not do anything

I do it all

Now I may like retards but I really love you


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.
> 
> Stellar job
Click to expand...

Now I see you're just a shit disturber.  You just like pushing people's buttons.

GSP is not a good deer tracker.  Why?  Because one second it's chasing a raccoon smell, then a rabbit, then a coyote, then a possum.  My dog focus' on the blood and deer.  But you wouldn't know because you've never gone out with a PBGV.  








						Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen Dog Breed Information
					

Right breed for you? Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.




					www.akc.org


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.
> 
> Stellar job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I see you're just a shit disturber.  You just like pushing people's buttons.
> 
> GSP is not a good deer tracker.  Why?  Because one second it's chasing a raccoon smell, then a rabbit, then a coyote, then a possum.  My dog focus' on the blood and deer.  But you wouldn't know because you've never gone out with a PBGV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen Dog Breed Information
> 
> 
> Right breed for you? Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org
Click to expand...

Again kid you are not capable of understanding that putting a GSP on a track is just not possible, because they are already doing that before you can think.  Every GSP owner understands this fully, you with Benji are an also ran before the start if there is any GSP present.  But you shoot a deer so it is dead and can not move and you pretend that this makes your mutt a great hunting dog when it catches up to the dead deer with it's short legs.  

Yo I got a nice photo yesterday


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.  

Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.  

I don't want to end up the way you are going to be 

In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).

This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.

Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.

He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.
> 
> Stellar job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I see you're just a shit disturber.  You just like pushing people's buttons.
> 
> GSP is not a good deer tracker.  Why?  Because one second it's chasing a raccoon smell, then a rabbit, then a coyote, then a possum.  My dog focus' on the blood and deer.  But you wouldn't know because you've never gone out with a PBGV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen Dog Breed Information
> 
> 
> Right breed for you? Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid you are not capable of understanding that putting a GSP on a track is just not possible, because they are already doing that before you can think.  Every GSP owner understands this fully, you with Benji are an also ran before the start if there is any GSP present.  But you shoot a deer so it is dead and can not move and you pretend that this makes your mutt a great hunting dog when it catches up to the dead deer with it's short legs.
> 
> Yo I got a nice photo yesterday
Click to expand...

Not every GSP knows about tracking one specific animal.  Your dog is distracted my friend.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
Click to expand...

VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]

The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,



> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._


A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.

What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.


> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.


This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:

Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
2.4 km run test
multistage bleep test
You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:

Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
treadmill test
compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.

I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
Click to expand...

56 here, and again Bobby Greenberg a 73 year old grandmother who won the Hawaiian ironman is my hero.  Not you









						Retired English teacher who learned to swim at 57 is now an Ironman Triathlon champion - Hella Health
					

Bobbe Greenberg, now 73, lives with her husband of 50 years in Illinois.




					www.considerable.com


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.
> 
> Stellar job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I see you're just a shit disturber.  You just like pushing people's buttons.
> 
> GSP is not a good deer tracker.  Why?  Because one second it's chasing a raccoon smell, then a rabbit, then a coyote, then a possum.  My dog focus' on the blood and deer.  But you wouldn't know because you've never gone out with a PBGV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen Dog Breed Information
> 
> 
> Right breed for you? Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid you are not capable of understanding that putting a GSP on a track is just not possible, because they are already doing that before you can think.  Every GSP owner understands this fully, you with Benji are an also ran before the start if there is any GSP present.  But you shoot a deer so it is dead and can not move and you pretend that this makes your mutt a great hunting dog when it catches up to the dead deer with it's short legs.
> 
> Yo I got a nice photo yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every GSP knows about tracking one specific animal.  Your dog is distracted my friend.
Click to expand...

And your dog can catch dead animals.................................... Amazing


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
Click to expand...


We can go places you can't









						GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
					

Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...




					greenmood.org
				




Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.

Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.

This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
Click to expand...

But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
Click to expand...

I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?  

It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.  

How old are you?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?
> 
> It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...

You are what you are, and you are impressing no one.  How do you get the deer out of the woods since now you are claiming that you can not even walk


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
Click to expand...

After the communist revolution everyone in America will have a big beautiful home.  Won't it be great?  Yea.

After the revolution everyone will have a boat too.  Won't it be great?  Yea.

And a nice car.  GREAT! 

And after the revolution everyone will have a Ebike.  "But I don't like Ebikes" says Dusty.  LISTEN YOU FASCIST, AFTER THE REVOLUTION YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE YOUR EBIKE AND LIKE IT OR ELSE!


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?
> 
> It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you are, and you are impressing no one.  How do you get the deer out of the woods since now you are claiming that you can not even walk
Click to expand...

I've actually felt like I was going to have a heart attack dragging deer out of the woods.  I smoke and am getting too old for that shit.  But I always seem to manage.  Drag it slowly.  Get it as close as you can where I can then use my quad and wench.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?
> 
> It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you are, and you are impressing no one.  How do you get the deer out of the woods since now you are claiming that you can not even walk
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to impress you.  Just chances are you can't afford a $2500 ebike is all I'm saying.  How old are you?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the communist revolution everyone in America will have a big beautiful home.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> After the revolution everyone will have a boat too.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> And a nice car.  GREAT!
> 
> And after the revolution everyone will have a Ebike.  "But I don't like Ebikes" says Dusty.  LISTEN YOU FASCIST, AFTER THE REVOLUTION YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE YOUR EBIKE AND LIKE IT OR ELSE!
Click to expand...

Oh you are a vaccinated idiot still wearing 2 masks to prove your zombieism 

Why didn't you just frikin say so in the first place


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the communist revolution everyone in America will have a big beautiful home.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> After the revolution everyone will have a boat too.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> And a nice car.  GREAT!
> 
> And after the revolution everyone will have a Ebike.  "But I don't like Ebikes" says Dusty.  LISTEN YOU FASCIST, AFTER THE REVOLUTION YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE YOUR EBIKE AND LIKE IT OR ELSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are a vaccinated idiot still wearing 2 masks to prove your zombieism
> 
> Why didn't you just frikin say so in the first place
Click to expand...

Weird you won't tell me how old you are


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?
> 
> It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you are, and you are impressing no one.  How do you get the deer out of the woods since now you are claiming that you can not even walk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying to impress you.  Just chances are you can't afford a $2500 ebike is all I'm saying.  How old are you?
Click to expand...

LOL so you actually spent 2500 to increase your chances of getting heart disease.  So do you put the dead deer on your shoulders and ride the ebike out of the woods or do you tie it to fido and have him drag it out?  Have you tried K2 with D3, these supps have the ability to reverse coronary plaquing, the cardiologist convention wants them banned or made prescription so that only they can prescribe them


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the communist revolution everyone in America will have a big beautiful home.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> After the revolution everyone will have a boat too.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> And a nice car.  GREAT!
> 
> And after the revolution everyone will have a Ebike.  "But I don't like Ebikes" says Dusty.  LISTEN YOU FASCIST, AFTER THE REVOLUTION YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE YOUR EBIKE AND LIKE IT OR ELSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are a vaccinated idiot still wearing 2 masks to prove your zombieism
> 
> Why didn't you just frikin say so in the first place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird you won't tell me how old you are
Click to expand...

Actually I already did, you saw the age and want to know if I remember telling you.

I eat PhD's for breakfast, FBI gaygents too


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to use my ebike to drive back to where I hunt.  Especially the state land near my home (condo).  The walk back is far.  I guess I'm cheating since I could walk huh?
> 
> It's quieter than walking, quicker and leaves less human sent.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you are, and you are impressing no one.  How do you get the deer out of the woods since now you are claiming that you can not even walk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying to impress you.  Just chances are you can't afford a $2500 ebike is all I'm saying.  How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so you actually spent 2500 to increase your chances of getting heart disease.  So do you put the dead deer on your shoulders and ride the ebike out of the woods or do you tie it to fido and have him drag it out?  Have you tried K2 with D3, these supps have the ability to reverse coronary plaquing, the cardiologist convention wants them banned or made prescription so that only they can prescribe them
Click to expand...

Can you post an article that shows ebikes increase your chances of heart disease?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VAM is a parameter used in cycling as a measure of fitness and speed; it is useful for relatively objective comparisons of performances and estimating a rider's power output per kilogram of body mass, which is one of the most important qualities of a cyclist who competes in stage races and other mountainous[2] events. Dr. Michele Ferrari also stated that VAM values exponentially rise up with every gradient increase. For example, a 1180 VAM of a 64 kg rider on a 5% gradient is equivalent to a VAM of 1400 m/h on a 10 % or a VAM of 1675 m/h on a 13% gradient. Ambient conditions (e.g. friction, air resistance) have less effect on steeper slopes (absorb less power) since speeds are lower on steeper slopes [3] [4]
> 
> The acronym VAM is not truly expanded in English, where many think the V stands in some way for vertical, and the M represents metres, for instance "Vertical Ascent Metres/Hour." Ferrari says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I called this parameter Average Ascent Speed (‘VAM’ in its Italian abbreviation from Velocità Ascensionale Media)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A direct translation of "velocità ascensionale media" is "mean (average) ascent velocity" leading to an expansion of the acronym in English as Velocity, Ascent, Mean.
> 
> What is VO₂ max?​VO₂ max is the maximum (max) rate (V) of oxygen (O₂) your body is able to use during exercise.
> Oxygen is a critical ingredient in the respiratory process that’s involved in breathing. As you breathe in oxygen, your lungs absorb and turn it into energy called adenosine triphosphate (ATP)Trusted Source.
> ATP powers your cells and helps release the carbon dioxide (CO₂) that’s created during your respiratory process when you exhale.
> The benefits are simple: The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> 
> 
> The greater your VO₂ max, the more oxygen your body can consume, and the more effectively your body can use that oxygen to generate the maximum amount of ATP energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means that your body can better handle aerobic fitness activities that require a lot of oxygen intake like running, swimming, and other types of cardio.
> This also means that a high VO₂ max can be a good predictor of your athletic performance, especially if you’re a runner or a swimmer.
> Your VO₂ max amount can also act as a benchmark to track your progress as you improve your athletic abilities or if you’re trying to keep your VO₂ max at a certain level to maintain your performance.
> How is VO₂ max measured?​Typically, VO₂ max tests are conducted in a medical facility like a lab or hospital by a doctor, a cardiologist, or a specialist in fitness.
> Submaximal exercise tests​Some personal trainers and fitness instructors may also have certifications that allow them to conduct VO₂ max tests. These tests may be called “submaximal” because they won’t necessarily give you the level of detail that a controlled laboratory test can give you.
> Submaximal exercise tests are still a useful way to measure your VO₂ max levels and your overall levels of heart and lung endurance during exercise.
> The type of VO₂ max test that’s best for you depends on your level of fitness. Your doctor or instructor may have you do one of the following tests if you’re at a high level of fitness or a trained athlete:
> 
> Astrand treadmill testTrusted Source
> 2.4 km run test
> multistage bleep test
> You may do a simple walk/run test on a treadmill if your fitness level is lower. Other possible VO₂ max tests include:
> 
> Cooper 1.5-mile walk-run test
> treadmill test
> compare your best speed or time to average results from others for similar activities
> How to determine VO₂ max METS​Want to get really geeky? Here’s the methodology for figuring out what your VO₂ max is as a figure called metabolic equivalents (METS). That’s the official term for how much energy your body uses when it’s resting.
> Basically, 1 MET equals about 3.5 milliliters (mL) of oxygen (O2) divided by how much you weigh times a single minute.
> That looks like this: 1 MET = 3.5 mL O2 / kilograms (kg) x minute.
> 
> I have a better way to test my vo2 max and vam.  I just tell the doctor to follow, sometimes they even pedal ahead and spike their tire and pretend to have a flat as I pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go places you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenMood | Specialisti del fotovoltaico • GreenMood
> 
> 
> Dai forma a un futuro energetico sostenibile per tutti. Contatta gli specialisti  Specialisti del fotovoltaico  Servizi per installatori e aziende del settore. Consulenza per installazioni di impianti fotovoltaici "chiavi in mano"  I nostri servizi sono rivolti al supporto di Professionisti e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenmood.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried that my heart rate was too low and my speed too high to look convincing, I turned down the assistance. The motor actually features five levels and I struck a happy medium on the second level – ‘sport.’ This level seemed to give me some assistance but also required me to work pretty hard and get my HR up at a speed which was just enough to take the KOM.
> 
> Before all the trolls break out of their cages (dank bedrooms), I should point out several things. Riding an e-bike up a climb is great fun. You can adjust the assistance, as I did, so that you still have the sensation of pushing yourself up a climb. The crucial difference, is that you are travelling at a fast speed, giving you a unique inkling of what it must be like to be Chris Froome or Nairo Quintana. Also, Strava isn't life or death and this was an amusing experiment.
> 
> This is not to say I am against the idea of e-bikes. For people who for whatever reason would struggle up a _hors catagorie_ climb, e-bikes represent a great solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can you keep up with your dog catching dead animals with your power scooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the communist revolution everyone in America will have a big beautiful home.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> After the revolution everyone will have a boat too.  Won't it be great?  Yea.
> 
> And a nice car.  GREAT!
> 
> And after the revolution everyone will have a Ebike.  "But I don't like Ebikes" says Dusty.  LISTEN YOU FASCIST, AFTER THE REVOLUTION YOU'RE GOING TO TAKE YOUR EBIKE AND LIKE IT OR ELSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are a vaccinated idiot still wearing 2 masks to prove your zombieism
> 
> Why didn't you just frikin say so in the first place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird you won't tell me how old you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I already did, you saw the age and want to know if I remember telling you.
> 
> I eat PhD's for breakfast, FBI gaygents too
Click to expand...

I don't remember you telling me  how old you are.  How old are you?

I bet you eat gays for breakfast.  Morning wood anyone?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
Click to expand...

You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
Click to expand...

Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.

130


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
Click to expand...

Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 56 here, and again Bobby Greenberg a 73 year old grandmother who won the Hawaiian ironman is my hero.  Not you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retired English teacher who learned to swim at 57 is now an Ironman Triathlon champion - Hella Health
> 
> 
> Bobbe Greenberg, now 73, lives with her husband of 50 years in Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.considerable.com
Click to expand...

Now I know you are lying.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> Do you have gears on your bike? Why do you ever lower them? Why do you cheat? And why don’t you buy a heavier bike? I bet you ride one of those lightweight ten speeds. Those go faster than our bikes. That’s cheating. Too light and fast. Get a shittier bike then you’ll b3 a stud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my bike would be legal in the Tour De France, yours would be legal in the Tour De Oreo
> 
> A Shimano 105 gearset is actually 22 speeds.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy.  You're cheating.  Get on the ebike that fat ass is on in the pic and see if you can do that.  You can't.  You have one of those super light bikes with super thin tires that has 22 speeds.  A lard ass could do 50 miles with one of those bikes.  I can go just about 60 miles so I can go further than you.   Here is when it will matter.  I'm going to take this trail from Gaylor to Mackinaw.  66 miles.  It will take me two trips because I can only go 30 miles up and 30 miles back.  So we will do half the trip one weekend and the other half another weekend.  It would take you 3 trips.
> 
> OH WAIT, it's loose gravel.  You can't go with your bike.  You have to stay on the road.  Another reason I wouldn't take your bike even if you gave it to me for free.  Plus super uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is everyone in the Tour de Oreo a doof or are you just special? Are there ebike competitions, you know like fattest entry or perhaps there is an ebike hot dog eating contest or even whoever eats the most donuts without puking wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy would win.  He has a Tower Bike.  His battery goes 5 miles more than mine and he doesn't peddle hardly ever.  He has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.
> 
> To do it right it will cost you at least $2500 to have a ebike.  So not everyone can afford to be in my biker gang.
> 
> You however,
> *The Best Cheap Road Bikes—All Around $1,000 or Less*
> 
> Best *Value*. Giant Contend 3. giant-*bicycles*.com. $725.00
> Now I know there are expensive ones and you'll claim you have one but I'll bet you picked your shitter up in a garage sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cardiologist love you and hate me...........................
> 
> So what is your vo2max? What is the vam on your tricycle?
> 
> LOL my bike does not do anything
> 
> I do it all
> 
> Now I may like retards but I really love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You have 22 gears.  That bike does everything for you.  Try riding that big wheel 50 miles.  You can't?  Why?  What's the difference between that big wheel and your bike?  Cheater.
> 
> Cardiologists love people who sit at home and don't go out and peddle for 60 miles.
> 
> I don't want to end up the way you are going to be
> 
> In 2017, the couple embarked on the STP, a two-day ride from Seattle to Portland. On the first day, Will felt great. But the next morning, shortly into their ride, he was overcome by exhaustion and couldn’t catch his breath(link opens in new window)(link opens in new window).
> 
> This had happened before while training; he suspected sports-induced asthma and urged Denise to ride ahead. But when she went back for him a few minutes later, Will was lying on the ground surrounded by a group of bikers. His skin was blue, and he was gasping for breath.
> 
> Fortunately, Madeline Dahl, a then-24-year-old cardiac nurse from Seattle who was riding the STP with her father, arrived upon the scene. When she couldn’t find Will’s pulse, she began giving chest compressions.
> 
> He had cardiac arrest trying to do too much.  How old are you?  I'm 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 56 here, and again Bobby Greenberg a 73 year old grandmother who won the Hawaiian ironman is my hero.  Not you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retired English teacher who learned to swim at 57 is now an Ironman Triathlon champion - Hella Health
> 
> 
> Bobbe Greenberg, now 73, lives with her husband of 50 years in Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.considerable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I know you are lying.
Click to expand...

Actually retard there are age categories in most if not all races, Greenberg won hers.  Try it, you might even win an award for retard on an ebike or just go for the most donuts eaten during race


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
Click to expand...

Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled

So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
Click to expand...

Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.
Click to expand...

Says the guy who's doggie can catch dead animals

So did you see the biden smoking crack and jerking off with ugly dog eating whore video?

You want it to be a lie.........................................


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now all the sheep that were in the safe sheep pen are on the road in danger of being run down.
> 
> Stellar job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I see you're just a shit disturber.  You just like pushing people's buttons.
> 
> GSP is not a good deer tracker.  Why?  Because one second it's chasing a raccoon smell, then a rabbit, then a coyote, then a possum.  My dog focus' on the blood and deer.  But you wouldn't know because you've never gone out with a PBGV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen Dog Breed Information
> 
> 
> Right breed for you? Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid you are not capable of understanding that putting a GSP on a track is just not possible, because they are already doing that before you can think.  Every GSP owner understands this fully, you with Benji are an also ran before the start if there is any GSP present.  But you shoot a deer so it is dead and can not move and you pretend that this makes your mutt a great hunting dog when it catches up to the dead deer with it's short legs.
> 
> Yo I got a nice photo yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every GSP knows about tracking one specific animal.  Your dog is distracted my friend.
Click to expand...

Well perhaps if we got together, your dog could teach my dogs to find dead animals, because you are right my dogs are always chasing the live ones.  That is if my dogs do not take one look at your dog and you on the ebike and fall over laughing


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who's doggie can catch dead animals
> 
> So did you see the biden smoking crack and jerking off with ugly dog eating whore video?
> 
> You want it to be a lie.........................................
Click to expand...

All I know is you have 5% less testosterone than me.

Adulthood. As *men* get older, their *testosterone* levels may decline about 1 percent per year after age 30.

*Cycling* doesn't *lead to* male *infertility* and erectile dysfunction, but it may raise prostate cancer risk in cyclists over 50, a new study finds.

So take it easy.  Get a big fat seat for your big fat ass.  You're giving yourself cancer on those small seats.


----------



## marvin martian

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



The transformation of wolves into domesticated dogs, which took hundreds of thousands of years, is evolution.  The variations of modern dog breeds are mostly the result of selective breeding, which isn't really evolution per se, it's manipulation of the population by external forces (people) to select for specific traits (size, color, shape, temperament, etc.).  It's not natural at all, and most modern breeds wouldn't exist without this artificial interference.  Same for horses, cows, sheep, goats, etc. (most livestock).


----------



## sealybobo

marvin martian said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The transformation of wolves into domesticated dogs, which took hundreds of thousands of years, is evolution.  The variations of modern dog breeds are mostly the result of selective breeding, which isn't really evolution per se, it's manipulation of the population by external forces (people) to select for specific traits (size, color, shape, temperament, etc.).  It's not natural at all, and most modern breeds wouldn't exist without this artificial interference.  Same for horses, cows, sheep, goats, etc. (most livestock).
Click to expand...

Evolution is often manipulated by external forces.  Are you sure you know what you are talking about?  What we did to Wolves proves evolution is real.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who's doggie can catch dead animals
> 
> So did you see the biden smoking crack and jerking off with ugly dog eating whore video?
> 
> You want it to be a lie.........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is you have 5% less testosterone than me.
> 
> Adulthood. As *men* get older, their *testosterone* levels may decline about 1 percent per year after age 30.
> 
> *Cycling* doesn't *lead to* male *infertility* and erectile dysfunction, but it may raise prostate cancer risk in cyclists over 50, a new study finds.
> 
> So take it easy.  Get a big fat seat for your big fat ass.  You're giving yourself cancer on those small seats.
Click to expand...

You are weird even for a weirdo.  If you keep this up I am gonna have you tested


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who's doggie can catch dead animals
> 
> So did you see the biden smoking crack and jerking off with ugly dog eating whore video?
> 
> You want it to be a lie.........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is you have 5% less testosterone than me.
> 
> Adulthood. As *men* get older, their *testosterone* levels may decline about 1 percent per year after age 30.
> 
> *Cycling* doesn't *lead to* male *infertility* and erectile dysfunction, but it may raise prostate cancer risk in cyclists over 50, a new study finds.
> 
> So take it easy.  Get a big fat seat for your big fat ass.  You're giving yourself cancer on those small seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are weird even for a weirdo.  If you keep this up I am gonna have you tested
Click to expand...

For an old dude you still don't get it.  Young bull and his father are at the top of a hill and they look down at a bunch of cows.  The young bull says hey dad lets run down and fuck one of those cows.  The dad says no son.  Let's walk down and fuck them all.

You are still the young bull even with the low testosterone you have inside your old man body.  I don't respect my elders I pitty them.  Especially when they can't even afford a Ebike.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never said how old you are.  Why you got to lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out post 363, there will never be a reason for me to lie to a government assclown like you.
> 
> 130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but your paranoia about me lying to you tells me you are a liar.  It's classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the government assclown on an ebike.  Do you wear diapers when you ride like Biden does? Do you smoke crack with ugly chinese whores and film yourself stroking your cock like Bidens kid did?  Unfortunately I watched this, I am still not quite the same.  But you have a PhD just to entertain me and that is really special.  I am humbled
> 
> So are you going to spend the rest of your days hiding from the truth? or will you make a line in the sand to make America great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up old man.  Funny you think everyone is lying to you except for Trump, the guy who's lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who's doggie can catch dead animals
> 
> So did you see the biden smoking crack and jerking off with ugly dog eating whore video?
> 
> You want it to be a lie.........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is you have 5% less testosterone than me.
> 
> Adulthood. As *men* get older, their *testosterone* levels may decline about 1 percent per year after age 30.
> 
> *Cycling* doesn't *lead to* male *infertility* and erectile dysfunction, but it may raise prostate cancer risk in cyclists over 50, a new study finds.
> 
> So take it easy.  Get a big fat seat for your big fat ass.  You're giving yourself cancer on those small seats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are weird even for a weirdo.  If you keep this up I am gonna have you tested
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For an old dude you still don't get it.  Young bull and his father are at the top of a hill and they look down at a bunch of cows.  The young bull says hey dad lets run down and fuck one of those cows.  The dad says no son.  Let's walk down and fuck them all.
> 
> You are still the young bull even with the low testosterone you have inside your old man body.  I don't respect my elders I pitty them.  Especially when they can't even afford a Ebike.
Click to expand...

You are in need of mental help as I can not help with your cow fantasies.









						Schizophrenia - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org
				




Symptoms​Schizophrenia involves a range of problems with thinking (cognition), behavior and emotions. Signs and symptoms may vary, but usually involve delusions, hallucinations or disorganized speech, and reflect an impaired ability to function. Symptoms may include:


*Delusions about cows.* These are false beliefs that are not based in reality. For example, you think that you're being harmed or harassed; certain gestures or comments are directed at you; you have exceptional ability or fame; another person is in love with you; or a major catastrophe is about to occur. Delusions occur in most people with schizophrenia.
*Hallucinations about cows.* These usually involve seeing or hearing things that don't exist. Yet for the person with schizophrenia, they have the full force and impact of a normal experience. Hallucinations can be in any of the senses, but hearing voices is the most common hallucination.
*Disorganized thinking, cow ranting (speech).* Disorganized thinking is inferred from disorganized speech. Effective communication can be impaired, and answers to questions may be partially or completely unrelated. Rarely, speech may include putting together meaningless words that can't be understood, sometimes known as word salad.
*Extremely disorganized or abnormal motor behavior, usually toward cows.* This may show in a number of ways, from childlike silliness to unpredictable agitation. Behavior isn't focused on a goal, so it's hard to do tasks. Behavior can include resistance to instructions, inappropriate or bizarre posture, a complete lack of response, or useless and excessive movement.
*Negative symptoms, only if the cow objects.* This refers to reduced or lack of ability to function normally. For example, the person may neglect personal hygiene or appear to lack emotion (doesn't make eye contact, doesn't change facial expressions or speaks in a monotone). Also, the person may lose interest in everyday activities, socially withdraw or lack the ability to experience pleasure.
Symptoms can vary in type and severity over time, with periods of worsening and remission of symptoms. Some symptoms may always be present.


----------



## ChemEngineer

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.

In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.

Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.

http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com


----------



## sealybobo

ChemEngineer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
Click to expand...

What’s your theory?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
Click to expand...

So you wanna play chicken again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
Click to expand...

Psst...you are surrounded by trolls


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
Click to expand...

LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there

But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right


----------



## ChemEngineer

sealybobo said:


> For an old dude you still don't get it.  Young bull and his father are at the top of a hill and they look down at a bunch of cows.  The young bull says hey dad lets run down and fuck one of those cows.  The dad says no son.  Let's walk down and fuck them all.
> 
> You are still the young bull even with the low testosterone you have inside your old man body.  I don't respect my elders I pitty (sic)  them.  Especially when they can't even afford a (sic) Ebike.



My friend, Dusty, cleverly replied to your post but since I have had you, sealybobo, on Ignore for a long time, I had no idea what he was replying to.  So I took a look.

1.  The goofy story about young bull and old bull is a bunch of bull.  It sounds cute, but that's all.
2.  Thoughtful, intelligent people, decent people respect their elders UNTIL the elder gives reason not to, such as the case with racist criminal, Joe Biden.  He deserves zero respect.  The criminals who voted for him deserve only scorn and contempt.
3. The word is "pity,"  NOT "pitty."  You're not very bright, are you?
4.   The article to use before "Ebike" is "an," NOT "a."  I repeat, you're not very bright, are you?

This message has been presented as a lesson to decent Americans, not Leftists, not Democrats, who are beyond hope or help.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
Click to expand...

Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.

Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.

So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?


----------



## sealybobo

ChemEngineer said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an old dude you still don't get it.  Young bull and his father are at the top of a hill and they look down at a bunch of cows.  The young bull says hey dad lets run down and fuck one of those cows.  The dad says no son.  Let's walk down and fuck them all.
> 
> You are still the young bull even with the low testosterone you have inside your old man body.  I don't respect my elders I pitty (sic)  them.  Especially when they can't even afford a (sic) Ebike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, Dusty, cleverly replied to your post but since I have had you, sealybobo, on Ignore for a long time, I had no idea what he was replying to.  So I took a look.
> 
> 1.  The goofy story about young bull and old bull is a bunch of bull.  It sounds cute, but that's all.
> 2.  Thoughtful, intelligent people, decent people respect their elders UNTIL the elder gives reason not to, such as the case with racist criminal, Joe Biden.  He deserves zero respect.  The criminals who voted for him deserve only scorn and contempt.
> 3. The word is "pity,"  NOT "pitty."  You're not very bright, are you?
> 4.   The article to use before "Ebike" is "an," NOT "a."  I repeat, you're not very bright, are you?
> 
> This message has been presented as a lesson to decent Americans, not Leftists, not Democrats, who are beyond hope or help.
Click to expand...

Please put me back on ignore you douchbag.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
Click to expand...

Ebikes and retards are perfect together.  Seriously do you even fucking understand that the heart and lungs are muscles that need work in order to be healthy?  You are ranting that you have a bike that does the work for you because you are already a cripple and your ebike is shoveling dirt out of your grave.

The sad thing is that this piece of shit country is full of asswipes like you, I told one lady today that was walking with her dyke partner that she was an addict as she could not put her fucking phone down and I had to tell her to pick up her fucking head. I had to quit early today because the humidity was unbearable after being cool yesterday only did 23 miles.  I passed a few people this morning, all younger than me, I am trying to pass an ebike but I can't find a single downs syndrome person on an ebike.  So go figure

Later Sarge


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
Click to expand...

Actually I can see a whitetail stopping and looking crosseyed at your no legged mutt running around dandelions blocking it's path trying to keep up.   All I ever see is a 30 to 40 mph shorthair raising dust and deer heading for Canada.  So did Benji catch any dead animals today?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
Click to expand...

Is it true that your idea of a pretty woman is the slob on the ebike with the cigarette and jelly donut?  No I do not have one of those, perhaps I will get lucky in a chinese restaurant like you did


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
Click to expand...

I just wanna say, that you are more fun than a turpentine enema


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that your idea of a pretty woman is the slob on the ebike with the cigarette and jelly donut?  No I do not have one of those, perhaps I will get lucky in a chinese restaurant like you did
Click to expand...

My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that your idea of a pretty woman is the slob on the ebike with the cigarette and jelly donut?  No I do not have one of those, perhaps I will get lucky in a chinese restaurant like you did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
Click to expand...

Anorexia will make that possible.  My wife used to be 28, so tell us how ugly is she that she wants the captain of the impotent ebike team?

MY wife makes 100k a year with an 18k bonus this year on top.  She also does 30 mile rides on her own, and she would not be caught dead on an ebike like your skinny boyfriend


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that your idea of a pretty woman is the slob on the ebike with the cigarette and jelly donut?  No I do not have one of those, perhaps I will get lucky in a chinese restaurant like you did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
Click to expand...

Cause she died when she was 22

*rimshot


----------



## Dusty

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extrapolation is the extension of a set of data points beyond the observed measurements.
> 
> In other words, humans continue to build machines that go faster and faster, and continue to lower world records in running, swimming, biking, etc.  At what point will men run the mile in 1 second?  When will space ships go the speed of light?  When will a cow jump over the moon? Just draw the curves out and voila!  You have your "scientific" answer.
> 
> Evolution is extrapolation gone berserk.  Yes, adaptation occurs.  Yes there is micro-evolution. But there IS no common ancestor of all living things.  It's a statistical impossibility.
> The simplistic guesses of Charles Darwin are outdated and have been refuted for decades.
> 
> http://TheEvolutionFraud.wordpress.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sealybobo should be taken seriously can't be a troll there
> 
> But then this is genuine science here right, I mean like you are solving equations about the higgs here right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's give him an example of you being an unreasonable bitch.  I say I go 60 on a Ebike, you say that's impossible, I say I have 2 batteries you say I'm lying because where do I put it.  I show you the thing I carry it in and you just side shuffle on to the next dumb thing you feel like saying.  I know you're new here to USMB but you act like the old time conservative pricks who've been here for years.  Slow down there tiger.  Get to know people before you go calling them liars.
> 
> Then I tell you that I've seen my dog run deer into the woods and when the deer get to the woods edge, they turn around and face him and they aren't afraid of him.  Because you've apparently never seen this before, I'm a liar and this is impossible.
> 
> So I guess every experience you've never had is impossible then.  Like fucking a pretty woman.  Impossible right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true that your idea of a pretty woman is the slob on the ebike with the cigarette and jelly donut?  No I do not have one of those, perhaps I will get lucky in a chinese restaurant like you did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause she died when she was 22
> 
> *rimshot
Click to expand...

Now that was sick, but I like it anyway


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.



... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
Click to expand...

Story time again...


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
Click to expand...

Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
Click to expand...

ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not

Go back to wanking


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider,
Click to expand...


Ebikes are better than normal bikes for health. I guess the main reason for is that an ebike helps always in any level and so the training is individually automatically better.



Dusty said:


> a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking



In case of an ebike batteries are not any big problems and as well the refresh and/or reclylcing of such akkus are not any longer unsolvable problems. And ebikes are much better for the environment than cars - whether it are motor cars or electric cars. A car has 50-100 times more weight than an ebike.


----------



## Turtlesoup

zaangalewa said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> The whole story of Noah by whatever name you want to use for him.............the bible stories are just a collection of stories copied from other religions and altered.....None of them make much sense, until put in context.   A bunch of primitives likely high or drunk making up crazy nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever think about to try to fight against your anti-semitism and/or racism? Question: What do you see when you see a rainbow?
Click to expand...

Oh its racist and anti-semitic to point out that the Hebrew and OT stories are actually stories copied from other religions and altered?  Hun, I just point out facts.  Playing the victim card in this case is actually very very funny.  Geebus.


----------



## Dusty

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ebikes are better than normal bikes for health. I guess the main reason for is that an ebike helps always in any level and so the training is individually automatically better.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In case of an ebike batteries are not any big problems and as well the refresh and/or reclylcing of such akkus are not any longer unsolvable problems. And ebikes are much better for the environment than cars - whether it are motor cars or electric cars. A car has 50-100 times more weight than an ebike.
Click to expand...

You are retarded, and likely schizophrenic.

But hey you have fun right


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
Click to expand...

Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.

What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?  

Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
Click to expand...

Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
Click to expand...

Condo on a lake bitch


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
Click to expand...

The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.

Condo on a lake


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
Click to expand...

Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?

Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.  

No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
Click to expand...

Do you want to see where I live?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
Click to expand...

You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.  

But you will never know


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
Click to expand...

You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.  

Besides I already have your selfie remember


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
Click to expand...

I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.

You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
Click to expand...

I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?  

I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
Click to expand...

Poor, lonely closet case.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast. .....
Click to expand...

Another logical fallacy from the biggest liar on the site.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, lonely closet case.
Click to expand...

I have a date tomorrow.  But I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  Not lonely.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another logical fallacy from the biggest liar on the site.
Click to expand...

Stay out of it bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ... I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If what you want is to sit in a dark room alone.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
Click to expand...

The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
Click to expand...

Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?

Zoinks Scooby

Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55

Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ... I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what you want is to sit in a dark room alone.
Click to expand...

Is a tent really considered a room?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, lonely closet case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a date tomorrow.  But I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  Not lonely.
Click to expand...

You have a date everyday when you walk your girl and pick up her poopy


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, lonely closet case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a date tomorrow.  But I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  Not lonely.
Click to expand...

Sorry I was delayed as I planted some wax begonias then mowed the land that you do not own.  But hey you still have the lake flies to keep you occupied


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
Click to expand...

You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.

And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.

I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
Click to expand...

Again cardiologist love ebikes because *ALL EBIKE RIDERS NEED A CARDIOLOGIST.  Including you................................!*


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
Click to expand...

I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.

Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
Click to expand...

WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!   

I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.  

Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, lonely closet case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a date tomorrow.  But I'm free tonight to do whatever I want.  Not lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I was delayed as I planted some wax begonias then mowed the land that you do not own.  But hey you still have the lake flies to keep you occupied
Click to expand...

So you're a landscaper.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
Click to expand...

Once caught in a lie you're done.  You aren't 55 bullshitter.


----------



## zaangalewa

Turtlesoup said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> The whole story of Noah by whatever name you want to use for him.............the bible stories are just a collection of stories copied from other religions and altered.....None of them make much sense, until put in context.   A bunch of primitives likely high or drunk making up crazy nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever think about to try to fight against your anti-semitism and/or racism? Question: What do you see when you see a rainbow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh its racist and anti-semitic to point out that the Hebrew and OT stories are actually stories copied from other religions and altered?  Hun,
Click to expand...


 ... a Brit ... 



Turtlesoup said:


> I just point out facts.  Playing the victim card in this case is actually very very funny.  Geebus.



I never expected to notice anything else from a primitve likely high or drunk making crazy nonsense. But I believe in wonders - so I'm never sure.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
Click to expand...

That must be a pretty steep hill you are going down to go 45mph.  Any bike can do that.  

Professional *bicycle* racers *can* usually maintain 25-28 mph on flat ground.

LIAR!


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
Click to expand...

I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be a pretty steep hill you are going down to go 45mph.  Any bike can do that.
> 
> Professional *bicycle* racers *can* usually maintain 25-28 mph on flat ground.
> 
> LIAR!
Click to expand...

LOL the radio antennas are actually at the top of the hill because it is steep and high in the sky.  When I go down I end up in the live lane of traffic as the speed limit for cars is 40, see at top speed if I hit a basin at the side of the road I will go flying and neither the bike or I have wings.  Not a concern for you on the ebike


----------



## zaangalewa

Dusty
Trump lost - ebikes are a good thing - and water is wet.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
Click to expand...

But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
Click to expand...

Look who's talking.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be a pretty steep hill you are going down to go 45mph.  Any bike can do that.
> 
> Professional *bicycle* racers *can* usually maintain 25-28 mph on flat ground.
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the radio antennas are actually at the top of the hill because it is steep and high in the sky.  When I go down I end up in the live lane of traffic as the speed limit for cars is 40, see at top speed if I hit a basin at the side of the road I will go flying and neither the bike or I have wings.  Not a concern for you on the ebike
Click to expand...

Anybody can do that.  In fact we do that.  Have fun going back up that hill.  I would set my power to 3 and lower the gears to 3 from 7 and float up that hill.  I get my heart rate up enough.  

And you can't take that bike off road like we do ours.  Hell those bikes don't even like the sidewalks which is why you are always driving in the street even when there are sidewalks.  Me I like to stay away from the cars.  Be safe you lying old man.  So cute.  I knew there was a reason you kept thinking I'm a liar.  Because you're a liar.  So funny.  I'm an open book go ahead and ask.  But my life is unbelievable just ask unkotare.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking.
Click to expand...

Is Dusty your little buddy?  Then bugger off creep.  No one's talking to you.  You want a 3some or something?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking.
Click to expand...

1. Great wrestler
2.  Beloved by everyone from former teammates to the parents who's kids you teach, even though they are liberals too like me and you can't stand liberals.  LIAR.
3. Successful in the private market
4.  Great public school teacher too.  Chose this path to help people.
5. Great family man, even though you spend all day here.

Somehow I don't believe any of it.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
Click to expand...

Again I am retired, and I was retired at 55 years of age, so I retired in the past tense, and am retired in the present tense.  Apparently this bothers you for some reason.

Yawn

Do you see Old Glory watching?


----------



## sealybobo

zaangalewa said:


> Dusty
> Trump lost - ebikes are a good thing - and water is wet.


The Ride into Our Electric Future Will Be Led by Bikes​By 2025, expect to see 12 million electric vehicles being sold worldwide each year—and more than 40 million electric bikes.









						Why E-bikes are at the forefront of future urban mobility
					

As cities create cycle-friendly infrastructure, bike riders are jumping on e-bikes for trips to the store, the stadium and school. How does your hometown rate?




					na.panasonic.com
				




This can reduce stress and impact on your knees and thighs. Say goodbye to sweaty rides.

There are E-bikes that have specific boosting technology that can assist you to conquer hills and inclines, so you don't have to worry about any challenging terrain. People of all ages and health can ride flawlessly and for much longer with an E-bike. Longer rides mean more views and more possibilities for lunch stops!

According to a study of scientists at Switzerland's University of Basel, riding an E-bike is just as good as regular bikes at improving fitness. Although cycling with an E-bike is pedal assisted, it's still an exercise after all and therefore good for your health, both mentally and physically. 





__





						8 Benefits Of Using Electric Bikes - Peak Adventures Blog
					






					www.skipeak.net
				




He's jealous because he spent all that money on a bike that has no power.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I am retired, and I was retired at 55 years of age, so I retired in the past tense, and am retired in the present tense.  Apparently this bothers you for some reason.
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Do you see Old Glory watching?
Click to expand...

So how old are you now?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Great wrestler
> 2.  Beloved by everyone from former teammates to the parents who's kids you teach, even though they are liberals too like me and you can't stand liberals.  LIAR.
> 3. Successful in the private market
> 4.  Great public school teacher too.  Chose this path to help people.
> 5. Great family man, even though you spend all day here.
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
Click to expand...

Now now Jason come in and we can figure this out


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girl is 28 I can put my thumbs and middle fingers together around her waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be the truth but his girl is a Chihuahua...............................She says it's too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great story about my neighbors.  Everyone thought they were soooo happy.  They seemed like the perfect couple.  Well they befriended our other neighbor Crazy Renee.  We warned them not to be friends with her but they didn't take our advice.  Turns out Jeff fucked crazy Renee.  Ohhh this is going to be good!  Makes me happy I'm single.
> 
> What percent of couples would you say are truly happy?  25%?
> 
> Does unkotare seem happy?  Do you think anyone with unkotare is happy?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trailer parks tend to have those kind of neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condo on a lake bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main purpose of lakes in Gods scheme is to breed mosquitoes, and them really fun green flies.  Natural fact.
> 
> Condo on a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see where I live?
> 
> View attachment 510267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rent a condo, the condo association tells you what you can do, and on top of that you do not own anything, your bank does.
> 
> Besides I already have your selfie remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid off my condo like 10 years ago.  You still have a mortgage?  Of course you do.  Most likely you don't make as much as me and you have kids.  So IF you got a 30 year mortgage at age 25 you are just about paid off right?
> 
> I did a 15 year mortgage and purchased when I was about 25.  That's why I have enough to retire when I'm 62.  You most likely have to work till you are 65 amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never even had a mortgage, yea I suppose a 22k condo is easy to payoff.  LOL so you want to know what I make, unfortunately that is classified, but my wife makes 30 grand more than an aircraft carrier captain?
> 
> Zoinks Scooby
> 
> Enjoy your retirement at 62 as I was retired at 55
> 
> Now pick up those damn beer cans Gomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS retired at 55?  So you lied when you said you were 55.  Gocha!
> 
> I knew you were a liar.  You accused me of lying about the most petty shit.  Usually liars think everyone else is lying as much as they are.
> 
> Funny you are willing to brag about what your wife makes, which is more than you, but your income is classified?  So it must be low.  Your wife is benefiting from Affirmative Action you know that right?  That is if what you say is true, which I doubt.  Once caught in a lie I won't believe a thing you say anymore.  You haven't caught me in one lie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I retired at 55, and was 55 when I retired and am retired.  All checkable statistics.  Enjoy working until 62 suckface
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are not 55 now.  You lied.  Yesterday you said 55 and today you said you was retired at 55.  Past tense dummy.  Busted.  So what else are you lying about?  How good your dog is?  Check.  How far you bike?  Check.  How much money you have?  Probably lying about that too.  The thing about you trump types is you lie about both big and small things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I am retired, and I was retired at 55 years of age, so I retired in the past tense, and am retired in the present tense.  Apparently this bothers you for some reason.
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Do you see Old Glory watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how old are you now?
Click to expand...

Does it matter? I still have the files on how Bush was involved in the JFK murder and 60,000 other emails

You call John yet?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You want a 3some or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No means no, freak.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
Click to expand...

Are you enjoying your obsession?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
Click to expand...

This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?


----------



## Unkotare

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be a pretty steep hill you are going down to go 45mph.  Any bike can do that.
> 
> Professional *bicycle* racers *can* usually maintain 25-28 mph on flat ground.
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the radio antennas are actually at the top of the hill because it is steep and high in the sky.  When I go down I end up in the live lane of traffic as the speed limit for cars is 40, see at top speed if I hit a basin at the side of the road I will go flying and neither the bike or I have wings.  Not a concern for you on the ebike
Click to expand...

Road warrior Bobo...


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?
Click to expand...

So you are getting your ass kicked by a grade school teacher and this is really pissing you off.

Remember the least likely opponent is the most fearsome

I presume that you took that class too


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebikes and retards are perfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... say retards. Ebikes are good for the environment and for the own health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebikes aren't good for your health?  Please explain.  I peddle for 5 hours.  That's not healthy?  Then I guess stationary bikes at the gym aren't good for your health?
> 
> Push bikes kill.  I showed you a guy who had a massive heart attack.  I can set my bike to level 1, 2 or 3.   If I want a little help I put it on 1.  If a big hill is coming I put it on 3.  No sense in killing myself going up all those hills.  After all, I'm going for a 60 mile bike ride.  You say you go 50 miles but most people with push bikes tell me they only go 20 miles round trip and they are exhausted.  You're a 55 year old liar most likely.
> 
> No one believes you go 50 miles before breakfast.  Are you married?  Let me guess your wife can do it too right?  Fucking liar.  And if she can't, maybe you should get her a ebike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ride an ebike because you are not physically able to ride a push bike.
> 
> But you will never know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rode a push bike.  Didn't like it as much as the ebike.  Can't go as fast or as far.  You most likely go 15 miles one way and 15 miles back.  I go 30 each way.  And hills aren't killing me.
> 
> You have 21 gears.  Of course I could ride a bike like that.  Who couldn't?  You're a 55 year old man and you claim you ride 50 before breakfast.  First of all, liar.  Second, that really light thin tired 21 speed is easy to ride.  But even still you can't keep up with us.  Bye.  Enjoy your local trip we're going long distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hills were not killing you, they were giving you life literally.  No matter you have chosen suicide on an ebike.  Again cardiologist are 100 percent in favor of ebikes because you will be needing heart meds soon enough.  My doctor that I do not even have makes nothing off of my health.  Now go get your checkup loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hoot, for a fascist.  And almost always wrong.  Dementia kicking in already?  Cardiologists love ebikes because it gets fat old out of shape people exercising you dumb fuck.
> 
> And ask for us virile 50 year olds, it allows us to go farther and faster than any bike can go.  You also can't ride your silly bike on all the trails my bike will go.  So keep your head down and ride like hell idiot.  LOL.  I'm having fun.
> 
> I have an uncle in his 90's.   All he has ever done is walk in the morning and walk at night.  Not far.  Not fast.  Cardiologists hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely get past 45mph, which is electronically recorded two ways.
> 
> Ya know at some point you are going to run out of Vaseline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be a pretty steep hill you are going down to go 45mph.  Any bike can do that.
> 
> Professional *bicycle* racers *can* usually maintain 25-28 mph on flat ground.
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the radio antennas are actually at the top of the hill because it is steep and high in the sky.  When I go down I end up in the live lane of traffic as the speed limit for cars is 40, see at top speed if I hit a basin at the side of the road I will go flying and neither the bike or I have wings.  Not a concern for you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road warrior Bobo...
Click to expand...

 Nah that is not him, he has one of them modern electric tricycles that do not actually require legs


----------



## Unkotare

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are getting your ass kicked by a grade school teacher ....
Click to expand...

High school teacher (and part time at a Community College).


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are getting your ass kicked by a grade school teacher ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High school teacher (and part time at a Community College).
Click to expand...

Funny how the NSA goon on the other end already knew that and tried to make use of it.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?
Click to expand...

Should I play nicer?  Have you called your Mommy yet?  You still trying to find out if I know my own age?  I could say that I am the same age that I was the last time you ask, but that would not be true.  

So should I be nicer?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you enjoying your obsession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a A B conversation.  C your way out of it.  K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I play nicer?  Have you called your Mommy yet?  You still trying to find out if I know my own age?  I could say that I am the same age that I was the last time you ask, but that would not be true.
> 
> So should I be nicer?
Click to expand...

No I like you just the way you are.  Dumb, liar, arrogant, naive, gullible, skeptical, cynical, fascist, racist, hypocrite, lazy oh and your wife has your balls in her purse.


----------



## Dusty

So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.



I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
Click to expand...

It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.

So you give up on my age


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie
Click to expand...

Selling pot is not illegal in Michigan and I doubt uncle sam is going to hear about me not paying taxes Dusty Balls.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.

Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selling pot is not illegal and I doubt uncle sam is going to hear about it Dusty Balls.
Click to expand...

Not paying taxes is illegal, unless you are a government fuckface.  

You give up on proving that I do not know my age? or that I was not retired at 55?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

So you been in law enforcement long?

100k is chump change for a chump


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
Click to expand...

See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.

Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selling pot is not illegal and I doubt uncle sam is going to hear about it Dusty Balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not paying taxes is illegal, unless you are a government fuckface.
> 
> You give up on proving that I do not know my age? or that I was not retired at 55?
Click to expand...

You lied about your age so god knows what else you are lying about.  

Yea not paying taxes on pot sales is illegal Dusty.  Try and catch me.  Catch me if you can Dusty.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
Click to expand...

What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?

An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selling pot is not illegal and I doubt uncle sam is going to hear about it Dusty Balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not paying taxes is illegal, unless you are a government fuckface.
> 
> You give up on proving that I do not know my age? or that I was not retired at 55?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied about your age so god knows what else you are lying about.
> 
> Yea not paying taxes on pot sales is illegal Dusty.  Try and catch me.  Catch me if you can Dusty.
Click to expand...

I told you in post 363 what my age was.  

But continue wanking


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you been in law enforcement long?
> 
> 100k is chump change for a chump
Click to expand...

We already know you don't make as much as me or your wife so shut up Dusty.  Also, I live alone so $100K makes me upper class.  You are squarely middle class.  

I'm not in law enforcement I'm in sales.

P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  Sound elitist to me.  

Maybe you should be voting Republican.  But don't tell us poor folk we should.  That's a lie and you know it.  You know about lying.  Right Dusty?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
Click to expand...

Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.

I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.  

Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.


Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you been in law enforcement long?
> 
> 100k is chump change for a chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know you don't make as much as me or your wife so shut up Dusty.  Also, I live alone so $100K makes me upper class.  You are squarely middle class.
> 
> I'm not in law enforcement I'm in sales.
> 
> P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  Sound elitist to me.
> 
> Maybe you should be voting Republican.  But don't tell us poor folk we should.  That's a lie and you know it.  You know about lying.  Right Dusty?
Click to expand...

You are still trying desperately to get me to brag about my income.  Again I could tell you, but then  I would have to kill you 

Funny how you make 100 grand at Wendy's and still have to sell pot, but that is exactly what Hoss wrote in the other thread


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
Click to expand...

You remind me of Barney


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you been in law enforcement long?
> 
> 100k is chump change for a chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know you don't make as much as me or your wife so shut up Dusty.  Also, I live alone so $100K makes me upper class.  You are squarely middle class.
> 
> I'm not in law enforcement I'm in sales.
> 
> P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  Sound elitist to me.
> 
> Maybe you should be voting Republican.  But don't tell us poor folk we should.  That's a lie and you know it.  You know about lying.  Right Dusty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still trying desperately to get me to brag about my income.  Again I could tell you, but then  I would have to kill you
> 
> Funny how you make 100 grand at Wendy's and still have to sell pot, but that is exactly what Hoss wrote in the other thread
Click to expand...

Before I got this job I wasn't making $100K.  And why stop selling pot?  Why go from making $1600 extra tax free money every month to paying $$400 a month for weed?  Think about that.  Make an extra $20K tax free money or pay $5000 a year for weed.  What would you do Dusty?  Come on man you're smart.  You know exactly what you would do.  Do you smoke weed?  If you don't then I can see you lying to yourself and saying you wouldn't do it but we all know you lie.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
Click to expand...

Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
Click to expand...

Where do you get the pot that you sell? 









						FBI - Tips
					

Website to provide tips to the FBI.




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
Click to expand...

My friends grow it.

Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
Click to expand...

Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.

Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked

Wait you are the narc

Do you like gardening


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
Click to expand...

Have you ever gone to your friends homes with your phone on because this can be traced easily now, actually it already has been done all they have to do is look.  So you better tell your friends that you are bragging like a retard on the net.

You figure out my realized and unrealized capital gains yet?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
Click to expand...

PS. It's not stored on your phone so you can not wipe it.......................................

I love being me


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
Click to expand...

I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.  

So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever gone to your friends homes with your phone on because this can be traced easily now, actually it already has been done all they have to do is look.  So you better tell your friends that you are bragging like a retard on the net.
> 
> You figure out my realized and unrealized capital gains yet?
Click to expand...

He brings it to me.  It's his job.  I wish I could show you the video he put on Facebook.  It was $100 bills lined up from his basement to his upstairs.  $100,000.  He has 5 grow houses.  So if he brags like that on facebook who cares about little old me on usmb?  Good luck.  Catch me if you can.  Narc.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
Click to expand...










						Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
					

An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.




					www.insideedition.com
				




Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever gone to your friends homes with your phone on because this can be traced easily now, actually it already has been done all they have to do is look.  So you better tell your friends that you are bragging like a retard on the net.
> 
> You figure out my realized and unrealized capital gains yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brings it to me.  It's his job.  I wish I could show you the video he put on Facebook.  It was $100 bills lined up from his basement to his upstairs.  $100,000.  He has 5 grow houses.  So if he brags like that on facebook who cares about little old me on usmb?  Good luck.  Catch me if you can.  Narc.
Click to expand...

Mental breakdowns are seldom fun


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever gone to your friends homes with your phone on because this can be traced easily now, actually it already has been done all they have to do is look.  So you better tell your friends that you are bragging like a retard on the net.
> 
> You figure out my realized and unrealized capital gains yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brings it to me.  It's his job.  I wish I could show you the video he put on Facebook.  It was $100 bills lined up from his basement to his upstairs.  $100,000.  He has 5 grow houses.  So if he brags like that on facebook who cares about little old me on usmb?  Good luck.  Catch me if you can.  Narc.
Click to expand...










						Tip Lines
					

Crime Tip Lines - Information for reporting a crime.




					www.michigan.gov
				












						Multijurisdictional Narcotics Task Forces
					

These task forces are staffed by a combination of state, county, local, and federal law enforcement officers. They build on inter-agency cooperation and coordination to conduct investigations into narcotics.




					www.michigan.gov
				




Not sure why I bothered with the FBI since you are not involved with interstate transport, at least that I know of

LOL There is no way that you cross Adam's road on your bike without somebodies Mommy holding your hand


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
Click to expand...

Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday

The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.

So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever gone to your friends homes with your phone on because this can be traced easily now, actually it already has been done all they have to do is look.  So you better tell your friends that you are bragging like a retard on the net.
> 
> You figure out my realized and unrealized capital gains yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He brings it to me.  It's his job.  I wish I could show you the video he put on Facebook.  It was $100 bills lined up from his basement to his upstairs.  $100,000.  He has 5 grow houses.  So if he brags like that on facebook who cares about little old me on usmb?  Good luck.  Catch me if you can.  Narc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip Lines
> 
> 
> Crime Tip Lines - Information for reporting a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multijurisdictional Narcotics Task Forces
> 
> 
> These task forces are staffed by a combination of state, county, local, and federal law enforcement officers. They build on inter-agency cooperation and coordination to conduct investigations into narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I bothered with the FBI since you are not involved with interstate transport, at least that I know of
> 
> LOL There is no way that you cross Adam's road on your bike without somebodies Mommy holding your hand
Click to expand...

What is Adam's road?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
Click to expand...






I like secret agents


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
Click to expand...

What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.


----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Psst...you are surrounded by trolls


Trolling, trolling, trolling.  Get them trolls moving.  Then they crack that whip on your arse.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
Click to expand...

So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.

Why didn't you just say so

Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan

Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
Click to expand...

No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.

Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.

I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
Click to expand...

You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.  

We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
Click to expand...

You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled 

Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.

That said, you really are special


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
Click to expand...

LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?

Well obviously you have to put the water back in.

So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
Click to expand...

LOL so all the stuff in Michigan that used to get transported by rail is now being made in chinka and you think that the ebike trail is a great improvement.

You pot smoking inbred shitfaced commy


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled
> 
> Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.
> 
> That said, you really are special
Click to expand...

My buddy has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  And I start to get tired after 50 miles.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
Click to expand...

He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square

You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done


Or put leaves over the fucking hole.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled
> 
> Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.
> 
> That said, you really are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  And I start to get tired after 50 miles.
Click to expand...

I have a throttle too. It's me.  Now what do you fill a hole in the ice with before you leave, this one is interesting


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so all the stuff in Michigan that used to get transported by rail is now being made in chinka and you think that the ebike trail is a great improvement.
> 
> You pot smoking inbred shitfaced commy
Click to expand...

I didn't want to send all those high paying union manufacturing jobs overseas that was Republicans.  That all happened on Bush's watch as we were headed into the greatest recession since the Great Depression.  And you guys wanted GM to go bankrupt so you could renig on pensions and break unions.  

Now you want to bring those jobs back home but now pay $15 no benefits.  How kind of you.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
Click to expand...

Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.

Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled
> 
> Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.
> 
> That said, you really are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  And I start to get tired after 50 miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a throttle too. It's me.  Now what do you fill a hole in the ice with before you leave, this one is interesting
Click to expand...

The square you cut, you should pluck it out of the water and then put it back before you leave.  See you don't know about square ice fishing holes.  To you they are all round because that's all you've ever seen in pictures.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
Click to expand...

My dog didn't fall in a small round hole stupid.  

Ever been in a ice shante?  The open water hole can be 6 foot by 3 foot.  HUGE.  Scary when you are inside with a bunch of people like what if the ice caved in while we were inside it.  It would take us all down.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so all the stuff in Michigan that used to get transported by rail is now being made in chinka and you think that the ebike trail is a great improvement.
> 
> You pot smoking inbred shitfaced commy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want to send all those high paying union manufacturing jobs overseas that was Republicans.  That all happened on Bush's watch as we were headed into the greatest recession since the Great Depression.  And you guys wanted GM to go bankrupt so you could renig on pensions and break unions.
> 
> Now you want to bring those jobs back home but now pay $15 no benefits.  How kind of you.
Click to expand...

Are you gonna tell me that I do not know my age again, or when I retired, that one was fun


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled
> 
> Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.
> 
> That said, you really are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  And I start to get tired after 50 miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a throttle too. It's me.  Now what do you fill a hole in the ice with before you leave, this one is interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The square you cut, you should pluck it out of the water and then put it back before you leave.  See you don't know about square ice fishing holes.  To you they are all round because that's all you've ever seen in pictures.
Click to expand...

I know that ice fishing is an inbred olympics sport for retards with no legged dogs


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
Click to expand...


I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice

*Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.

What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT 

Yea, I don't like your dog

The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.

The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are making bike trails all over the country where there once were railroads.  And this is a booming economy.  I wish all the restaurants we stop at knew if it weren't for ebikes they wouldn't be seeing our business.
> 
> Last week we did 50 miles.  I remember my boss telling me she and her kids did the Paint Creek trail and they were exhausted at the end.  That's only 18 miles.  They should have gotten ebikes they could have rode a lot further.
> 
> I asked what state you live in.  I want to see how lacking your trails are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did nothing last week, except eat donuts while riding an electric bike that does not have to be pedaled
> 
> Seriously you are retarded, shitfaces like you are the problem with the USA, we have the best healthcare and the most fat retards that think that riding a bike that rides for you makes them special.
> 
> That said, you really are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a throttle I don't.  I have to peddle.  And I start to get tired after 50 miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a throttle too. It's me.  Now what do you fill a hole in the ice with before you leave, this one is interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The square you cut, you should pluck it out of the water and then put it back before you leave.  See you don't know about square ice fishing holes.  To you they are all round because that's all you've ever seen in pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that ice fishing is an inbred olympics sport for retards with no legged dogs
Click to expand...

I don't ice fish.  I just go socialize with the goobers that do.  It's fun being outside in the winter having fun when everyone else is outside.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
Click to expand...

Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
Click to expand...

My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
Click to expand...

(Reuters Health) - E-bikes and electric scooters are becoming increasingly popular in the United States, but the powered bikes carry a higher risk of severe injuries than traditional bicycles and a different pattern of injury risks compared with scooters, a recent study finds.

The authors analyzed emergency department data collected from 2000 to 2017 by the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission’s National Electronic Injury Surveillance System (NEISS), on injuries involving all three types of vehicles.

While people riding e-bikes were more likely to suffer internal injuries and be hospitalized compared to the other riders, powered scooter users had higher rates of concussion. E-bike injuries were also more than three times as likely to involve a collision with a pedestrian than either scooter or traditional bike injuries, the researchers report in the journal Injury Prevention.

All this taken into account the ebike is not to blame, the retard riding the ebike is to blame, same as with gun accidents


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
Click to expand...

My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Reuters Health) - E-bikes and electric scooters are becoming increasingly popular in the United States, but the powered bikes carry a higher risk of severe injuries than traditional bicycles and a different pattern of injury risks compared with scooters, a recent study finds.
> 
> The authors analyzed emergency department data collected from 2000 to 2017 by the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission’s National Electronic Injury Surveillance System (NEISS), on injuries involving all three types of vehicles.
> 
> While people riding e-bikes were more likely to suffer internal injuries and be hospitalized compared to the other riders, powered scooter users had higher rates of concussion. E-bike injuries were also more than three times as likely to involve a collision with a pedestrian than either scooter or traditional bike injuries, the researchers report in the journal Injury Prevention.
> 
> All this taken into account the ebike is not to blame, the retard riding the ebike is to blame, same as with gun accidents
Click to expand...

Sorry but I feel the need for speed

“With the power assist engaged, e-bikes are capable of speeds well over 20 miles an hour,” DiMaggio pointed out.

“By contrast, average speeds for more traditional bikes like the New York City (rental) Citi Bikes are less than 10 miles an hour. This near-doubling of potential speeds may be why e-bike injuries can be more serious,” he said.

The article also says not having safe places to ride is a reason for accidents.  We have amazing bike trails in MI.  What state are you in again?

Do you wear a helmet?  We don't.  That's another reason.  Guys like you tend to wear pussy helmets.  I bet you do.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
Click to expand...

Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.  

And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Reuters Health) - E-bikes and electric scooters are becoming increasingly popular in the United States, but the powered bikes carry a higher risk of severe injuries than traditional bicycles and a different pattern of injury risks compared with scooters, a recent study finds.
> 
> The authors analyzed emergency department data collected from 2000 to 2017 by the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission’s National Electronic Injury Surveillance System (NEISS), on injuries involving all three types of vehicles.
> 
> While people riding e-bikes were more likely to suffer internal injuries and be hospitalized compared to the other riders, powered scooter users had higher rates of concussion. E-bike injuries were also more than three times as likely to involve a collision with a pedestrian than either scooter or traditional bike injuries, the researchers report in the journal Injury Prevention.
> 
> All this taken into account the ebike is not to blame, the retard riding the ebike is to blame, same as with gun accidents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I feel the need for speed
> 
> “With the power assist engaged, e-bikes are capable of speeds well over 20 miles an hour,” DiMaggio pointed out.
> 
> “By contrast, average speeds for more traditional bikes like the New York City (rental) Citi Bikes are less than 10 miles an hour. This near-doubling of potential speeds may be why e-bike injuries can be more serious,” he said.
> 
> The article also says not having safe places to ride is a reason for accidents.  We have amazing bike trails in MI.  What state are you in again?
> 
> Do you wear a helmet?  We don't.  That's another reason.  Guys like you tend to wear pussy helmets.  I bet you do.
Click to expand...

You are smoking crack right?  I mean right now you are higher than a kite, is this Hunter Biden?

My pulse gets to 47bpm at night, what is yours?  do you even know?  You will when your cardiac failure hits, then again you may never know


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
Click to expand...

What are your experiences with Apple stock splits?  

hee haw


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
Click to expand...

Actually I got a photo shitface, you know you are allowed to call your Mommy


This one is better


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
Click to expand...

Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
Click to expand...

The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.

If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
Click to expand...

So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature

Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
Click to expand...

The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.

If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?  

The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
Click to expand...

The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible

That said it came to rest in a tree.

You are clueless


----------



## WinterBorn

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org



Probably not strictly speaking, but it does show that a given species can adapt.

Most breeds of dogs were breed for specific traits, which does show that a species can continue to pass on the adaptations.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
Click to expand...


It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
Click to expand...

It is also pretty uncommon to use dogs to hunt turkeys but entirely common and proper for a GSP to put a pheasant in the air which is what my dog was looking to do except the pheasant turned out to be a turkey.  No turkey will ever run from a GSP, as it's just not possible


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still sell ...
Click to expand...

Scumbag criminal.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I live alone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  ....
Click to expand...

Once again demonstrating what a hollow, materialistic excuse for a real human being you are.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you been in law enforcement long?
> 
> 100k is chump change for a chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know you don't make as much as me or your wife so shut up Dusty.  Also, I live alone so $100K makes me upper class.  You are squarely middle class.
> 
> I'm not in law enforcement I'm in sales.
> 
> P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  Sound elitist to me.
> 
> Maybe you should be voting Republican.  But don't tell us poor folk we should.  That's a lie and you know it.  You know about lying.  Right Dusty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still trying desperately to get me to brag about my income.  Again I could tell you, but then  I would have to kill you
> 
> Funny how you make 100 grand at Wendy's and still have to sell pot, but that is exactly what Hoss wrote in the other thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I got this job I wasn't making $100K.  And why stop selling pot?  Why go from making $1600 extra tax free money every month to paying $$400 a month for weed?  Think about that.  Make an extra $20K tax free money or pay $5000 a year for weed.  What would you do Dusty?  Come on man you're smart.  You know exactly what you would do.  Do you smoke weed?  If you don't then I can see you lying to yourself and saying you wouldn't do it but we all know you lie.
Click to expand...

Scumbag criminal pothead.


----------



## Dusty

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't pay taxes either.  He has bragged about it.  And he might go to jail.  If he's that stupid maybe so am I.
> 
> Fact is, no one's going to catch me bro.  From this site?  Who are you going to turn me into?  The IRS?  And if they audit me they will see I make $100K and I pay my taxes on it.  Are they going to come buy weed off me in a sting type operation?  God you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you been in law enforcement long?
> 
> 100k is chump change for a chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know you don't make as much as me or your wife so shut up Dusty.  Also, I live alone so $100K makes me upper class.  You are squarely middle class.
> 
> I'm not in law enforcement I'm in sales.
> 
> P.S.  If you think $100K isn't a lot of money what about the masses who only make around $55K a year?  You republicans suggest they're doing GREAT but now you're telling me $100K isn't a lot?  Sound elitist to me.
> 
> Maybe you should be voting Republican.  But don't tell us poor folk we should.  That's a lie and you know it.  You know about lying.  Right Dusty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still trying desperately to get me to brag about my income.  Again I could tell you, but then  I would have to kill you
> 
> Funny how you make 100 grand at Wendy's and still have to sell pot, but that is exactly what Hoss wrote in the other thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I got this job I wasn't making $100K.  And why stop selling pot?  Why go from making $1600 extra tax free money every month to paying $$400 a month for weed?  Think about that.  Make an extra $20K tax free money or pay $5000 a year for weed.  What would you do Dusty?  Come on man you're smart.  You know exactly what you would do.  Do you smoke weed?  If you don't then I can see you lying to yourself and saying you wouldn't do it but we all know you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scumbag criminal pothead.
Click to expand...

I think that he is really a BS artist as no one brags that they are selling pot on the net unless they are the law.  All you need do is employ logical thinking.

So did you all pass my FBI/NSA/QVC physical, you stupid shits


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also pretty uncommon to use dogs to hunt turkeys but entirely common and proper for a GSP to put a pheasant in the air which is what my dog was looking to do except the pheasant turned out to be a turkey.  No turkey will ever run from a GSP, as it's just not possible
Click to expand...


A wild turkey can run up to 25 mph.  Which, given his build and bulk, is pretty impressive.    A GSP, according to my search results, can hit 35-40 mph.   So the dog certainly has an edge.   But if the dog gets close, the turkey will take off in the air.   

Wild turkeys are cagey animals.  They also have incredibly good eyesight.   Usually they will spot movement and the hunter will never see the game.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also pretty uncommon to use dogs to hunt turkeys but entirely common and proper for a GSP to put a pheasant in the air which is what my dog was looking to do except the pheasant turned out to be a turkey.  No turkey will ever run from a GSP, as it's just not possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wild turkey can run up to 25 mph.  Which, given his build and bulk, is pretty impressive.    A GSP, according to my search results, can hit 35-40 mph.   So the dog certainly has an edge.   But if the dog gets close, the turkey will take off in the air.
> 
> Wild turkeys are cagey animals.  They also have incredibly good eyesight.   Usually they will spot movement and the hunter will never see the game.
Click to expand...

Sort of correct, the thing is that a Turkey will never run on the ground with a canine incoming, they are just too smart and will be airborne instantly.  Likewise a whitetail deer will flee even a small puppy as in the whitetails natural programming a puppy always has parents nearby.  This is why bobo is so full of shit saying that wild deer look at his dog, once a deer sees a dog it is gone


----------



## Unkotare

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wild turkey can run up to 25 mph.  ...
Click to expand...

Even faster if you had gas station tacos the night before.


----------



## Unkotare

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Turkey will never run on the ground with a canine incoming, they are just too smart and will be airborne instantly.  Likewise a whitetail deer will flee even a small puppy as in the whitetails natural programming a puppy always has parents nearby.  This is why bobo is so full of shit saying that wild deer look at his dog, once a deer sees a dog it is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... a Turkey will never run on the ground with a canine incoming,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well of course they would wait until their teeth all grew in.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
Click to expand...

Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
Click to expand...


I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
Click to expand...

I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
Click to expand...


I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also pretty uncommon to use dogs to hunt turkeys but entirely common and proper for a GSP to put a pheasant in the air which is what my dog was looking to do except the pheasant turned out to be a turkey.  No turkey will ever run from a GSP, as it's just not possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wild turkey can run up to 25 mph.  Which, given his build and bulk, is pretty impressive.    A GSP, according to my search results, can hit 35-40 mph.   So the dog certainly has an edge.   But if the dog gets close, the turkey will take off in the air.
> 
> Wild turkeys are cagey animals.  They also have incredibly good eyesight.   Usually they will spot movement and the hunter will never see the game.
Click to expand...

It’s funny I’ve been deer hunting and the turkey walk right out in front of me. But I bet that wouldn’t happen if I was turkey hunting.

Rabbit season. Duck season! Lol


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
Click to expand...

I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.

I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
Click to expand...

Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?

I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also pretty uncommon to use dogs to hunt turkeys but entirely common and proper for a GSP to put a pheasant in the air which is what my dog was looking to do except the pheasant turned out to be a turkey.  No turkey will ever run from a GSP, as it's just not possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wild turkey can run up to 25 mph.  Which, given his build and bulk, is pretty impressive.    A GSP, according to my search results, can hit 35-40 mph.   So the dog certainly has an edge.   But if the dog gets close, the turkey will take off in the air.
> 
> Wild turkeys are cagey animals.  They also have incredibly good eyesight.   Usually they will spot movement and the hunter will never see the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s funny I’ve been deer hunting and the turkey walk right out in front of me. But I bet that wouldn’t happen if I was turkey hunting.
> 
> Rabbit season. Duck season! Lol
Click to expand...


I saw a lot of turkey when I was deer hunting.    Fewer when I was turkey hunting.

Funny thing about fall deer hunting, a squirrel makes a helluva lot of noise.   I've been in a stand, waiting, and thought a monster deer was coming from behind me.   Turns out to be a squirrel.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
Click to expand...


I usually hunted them with a 12 ga.    3 inch magnums will put them down, but you have to call them in fairly close.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
Click to expand...

Did the hunting and fishing shows tell you that GSP's do not venture outside if the temp is below 45 degrees, or was that a brady bunch episode?  Do hunters shoot a deer, then ride their electric tricycle home and get their doggie and show the doggie where the dead deer is then go on the internet and brag that their doggie found a dead deer?

So seriously the thing about a mentally incompetent human is that they can never know that they are incompetent and you are a perfect example.

Now moron here is another picture with my dog sniffing where the turkey was and the same turkey at rest in the tree all in the same shot.  So yea kid I can shoot two things at once.

A real hunter could brain the turkey in the tree

Your turn to show pictures of Benji tracking dead animals with his 3 inch long legs

Game, set, match


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
Click to expand...

Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
Click to expand...

So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Click to expand...


Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.

"The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
Click to expand...

Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.

Now view how it really happens


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
Click to expand...


Changing what you said works too.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
Click to expand...

I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language. 

Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
Click to expand...


I am neither inebriated nor confused.

You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".      

"...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"

Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.   

You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
Click to expand...

Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
Click to expand...


You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
Click to expand...

Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.

Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.



			where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
		


]


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
Click to expand...

There are also dogs that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.

I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...

A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass

You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I defy him to find one video on Youtube of someone shooting a flying turkey.  

Here is a video of a guy missing a turkey with a crossbow



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO0VSY-q6qI
		


How did he miss it?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
Click to expand...

I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
Click to expand...

Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I defy him to find one video on Youtube of someone shooting a flying turkey.
> 
> Here is a video of a guy missing a turkey with a crossbow
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO0VSY-q6qI
> 
> 
> 
> How did he miss it?
Click to expand...

Rubber arrow perhaps, like your pop gun sort of.  Funny how my real youtube videos appear in the post

Any more questions Vlad

Oh, shi


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
Click to expand...

Explain this miss


Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself

They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.  

Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?

The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?

Here's another one


Execute a good shot and shot placement.

When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.

If you hit low you will miss the vitals.

Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
Click to expand...

How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.  

I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
Click to expand...

Retards with weapons...................................

Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I defy him to find one video on Youtube of someone shooting a flying turkey.
> 
> Here is a video of a guy missing a turkey with a crossbow
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO0VSY-q6qI
> 
> 
> 
> How did he miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubber arrow perhaps, like your pop gun sort of.  Funny how my real youtube videos appear in the post
> 
> Any more questions Vlad
> 
> Oh, shi
Click to expand...

Actually if you watched the video's one guy was saying he would not use the type of tip I used.  He would use this




These are the ones I use with my Ten Point Crossbow


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
Click to expand...

That doesn't make any sense.  I "surround myself with misses to justify my drunken coordination"?  Whatever fascist trumpbot.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
Click to expand...

As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
Click to expand...

No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
Click to expand...

You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.  

I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.

Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.  

I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
Click to expand...

I hope your dog dies slowly and painfully in your crying arms.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
Click to expand...

Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
Click to expand...

I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.

Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.

So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?









						How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
					

You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...




					www.themeateater.com
				




As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.

Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.

a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
Click to expand...

The fact is I don't want to walk up on a living deer.  I want to wait for it to die.   I showed you this is Deer Hunting 101.  You don't like it maybe you aren't a real conservative or republican.  You sound more like a tree hugging hippy liberal bitch to me.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
Click to expand...

Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
Click to expand...


It's not illegal but I am breaking a few laws here.

*Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog*must be kept on a leash.

1.  I do carry a firearm.  What if the deer needs to be shot?  I want to be humane right?
2. And I don't keep him on a leash.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is I don't want to walk up on a living deer.  I want to wait for it to die.   I showed you this is Deer Hunting 101.  You don't like it maybe you aren't a real conservative or republican.  You sound more like a tree hugging hippy liberal bitch to me.
Click to expand...

Wounded deer are not in any way dangerous to armed hunters that are aware of their surroundings, nor are they dangerous to a GSP that can outrun any healthy animal


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
Click to expand...

Yes it is.  I just posted you that it is

*Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog *must be kept on a leash.

So you can turn me in.  My dog isn't on a leash and I do carry my gun with me.  Private property bitch.  As a Republican I'm sure you don't like a law that says I can't carry my own fucking gun on my own fucking property, right?  You must agree that's an unconstitutional law


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not illegal but I am breaking a few laws here.
> 
> *Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog*must be kept on a leash.
> 
> 1.  I do carry a firearm.  What if the deer needs to be shot?  I want to be humane right?
> 2. And I don't keep him on a leash.
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa is everyone in Michigan inbred?  So you can hunt deer in Michigan with dogs but no weapons.  What do you do jump the deer and strangle it.

In all seriousness you need to stop jerking off in public Shirley


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is I don't want to walk up on a living deer.  I want to wait for it to die.   I showed you this is Deer Hunting 101.  You don't like it maybe you aren't a real conservative or republican.  You sound more like a tree hugging hippy liberal bitch to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wounded deer are not in any way dangerous to armed hunters that are aware of their surroundings, nor are they dangerous to a GSP that can outrun any healthy animal
Click to expand...

Your dog has to be on a leash.  You wouldn't want to break any laws would you?  

By the way you hypocrite.  Do you know how many deer your stupid dog has killed by chasing them?

If I saw you and your cock sucking dog breaking the law I'd be legally justified killing that fucking mut.

It is unlawful to hunt *deer* with *dogs*. On any game management area, public hunting area, or forest reserve or other lands under *the* jurisdiction *of the* department, predators (*dogs* or cats) deemed harmful to wildlife by *the* department may be destroyed by any means deemed necessary by *the* department.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not illegal but I am breaking a few laws here.
> 
> *Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog*must be kept on a leash.
> 
> 1.  I do carry a firearm.  What if the deer needs to be shot?  I want to be humane right?
> 2. And I don't keep him on a leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa is everyone in Michigan inbred?  So you can hunt deer in Michigan with dogs but no weapons.  What do you do jump the deer and strangle it.
> 
> In all seriousness you need to stop jerking off in public Shirley
Click to expand...

I guess they don't want you using your dogs to hunt deer.  So either track the deer yourself with your gun or wait and use the dog but only the dog.  Don't get caught by DNR with your gun and your dog and they find a dead deer.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is I don't want to walk up on a living deer.  I want to wait for it to die.   I showed you this is Deer Hunting 101.  You don't like it maybe you aren't a real conservative or republican.  You sound more like a tree hugging hippy liberal bitch to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wounded deer are not in any way dangerous to armed hunters that are aware of their surroundings, nor are they dangerous to a GSP that can outrun any healthy animal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog has to be on a leash.  You wouldn't want to break any laws would you?
> 
> By the way you hypocrite.  Do you know how many deer your stupid dog has killed by chasing them?
> 
> If I saw you and your cock sucking dog breaking the law I'd be legally justified killing that fucking mut.
> 
> It is unlawful to hunt *deer* with *dogs*. On any game management area, public hunting area, or forest reserve or other lands under *the* jurisdiction *of the* department, predators (*dogs* or cats) deemed harmful to wildlife by *the* department may be destroyed by any means deemed necessary by *the* department.
Click to expand...

So like I said you are the law.

Next dumb fuck

You catch any GOP hunters today Shirley



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ain2by4Fums&t=10s
		




			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfONckOPyaI&t=4s
		


PS and this is a literal fact, I had a local cop here once come up to me when I was sitting in my truck with my dogs running loose, he ask if they were shorthairs and I said yes, he then said that they were beautiful dogs and left.  I was at a dead end out of the way and he was checking the area on his patrol.  See kid, most everyone is amazed by the grace that freedom allows, something you will never understand with a mutt that has to be kept on a leash unless tracking already dead animals that you let suffer


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not illegal but I am breaking a few laws here.
> 
> *Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog*must be kept on a leash.
> 
> 1.  I do carry a firearm.  What if the deer needs to be shot?  I want to be humane right?
> 2. And I don't keep him on a leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa is everyone in Michigan inbred?  So you can hunt deer in Michigan with dogs but no weapons.  What do you do jump the deer and strangle it.
> 
> In all seriousness you need to stop jerking off in public Shirley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they don't want you using your dogs to hunt deer.  So either track the deer yourself with your gun or wait and use the dog but only the dog.  Don't get caught by DNR with your gun and your dog and they find a dead deer.
Click to expand...

So you run home drop off the gun get Benji while the deer suffers in agony so that you can get Benji.  Again a piece of shit on a stick has more value than you

I call this photo 10 oompa loompa legs


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not illegal but I am breaking a few laws here.
> 
> *Michigan deer* hunters have been *allowed to use dogs* to help *locate* down and *wounded deer* for several years. However, under current regulation none of the persons in attendance with the *dog* has been *allowed to carry* a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow and the *dog*must be kept on a leash.
> 
> 1.  I do carry a firearm.  What if the deer needs to be shot?  I want to be humane right?
> 2. And I don't keep him on a leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa is everyone in Michigan inbred?  So you can hunt deer in Michigan with dogs but no weapons.  What do you do jump the deer and strangle it.
> 
> In all seriousness you need to stop jerking off in public Shirley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they don't want you using your dogs to hunt deer.  So either track the deer yourself with your gun or wait and use the dog but only the dog.  Don't get caught by DNR with your gun and your dog and they find a dead deer.
Click to expand...

Looks like officer Shirley dropped out of the dog shooting competition


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


Yes it is.    There are even special tips for head and neck shots on turkey.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
Click to expand...


Once again, you show your lack of knowledge about deer hunting.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about you don't hunt.  Any hunter will tell you to wait.  ESPECIALLY if it wasn't a good shot.  You don't want to kick up that deer and have him run another mile.
> 
> I try to dispatch it quickly as I can though.  I feel bad for the deer.
> 
> Yea, a injured buck could stand up and thrash my dog.  My dog might run but I could see him standing his ground and bluffing with that bark of his and the deer might just stomp or gouge him with his rack.
> 
> I'm not chasing a live bear.  But it would be nice to have a dog like yours to run off the bear on our property.  I'd love it if you brought your dog to my brothers property and the bear killed it.  Or the coyotes.  I would laugh so fucking hard in your face.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually fuckface you bragged that after you shoot the deer the first thing you do is take the electric scooter home and get Benji while the deer dies slowly so that you can have Benji track the dead eventually animal.  I bet that this is a game violation as the animal has to be located and removed immediately.  So you got the Michigan game laws handy?
Click to expand...


Before you continue, you might want to read a little about deer hunting.

If a deer ran after you shot it, you should wait 20 to 30 minutes before attempting to trail it.   This is common knowledge for deer hunters, and even in the hunter training courses.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
Click to expand...


He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you show your lack of knowledge about deer hunting.
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  This thread is not about deer hunting it is about dogs, and as for wild turkey this is the only one that you ever caught up with


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
Click to expand...

He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey


----------



## ChemEngineer

From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you show your lack of knowledge about deer hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  This thread is not about deer hunting it is about dogs, and as for wild turkey this is the only one that you ever caught up with
Click to expand...


If you think antlers are a deer's only weapon, you haven't seen what they can do with their hooves.    A panicked, wounded animal is completely unpredictable.  You let the deer run and lay down.   Then, and only then, do you track it.


----------



## Dusty

ChemEngineer said:


> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.


Again dogs are not evolved from wolves because genetically dogs are nothing more than selectively mutated wolves perfectly capable of reentering the genetic mating line with the wolf


----------



## WinterBorn

ChemEngineer said:


> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.



And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.    

Feel free to report me.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you show your lack of knowledge about deer hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  This thread is not about deer hunting it is about dogs, and as for wild turkey this is the only one that you ever caught up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think antlers are a deer's only weapon, you haven't seen what they can do with their hooves.    A panicked, wounded animal is completely unpredictable.  You let the deer run and lay down.   Then, and only then, do you track it.
Click to expand...

Especially to a retarded no legged Benji lookalike doggypoo


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
Click to expand...

That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey
Click to expand...


It is permissible to shoot loose running dogs in a lot of places.   Not knowing the dog means you do not know whether it is dangerous to you, your dogs or to other animals.

I think his posts make more sense than you jumping in pretending you know about hunting.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty common to shoot turkeys when they are on the ground.    Using calls will bring the males in on the ground doing their mating display dance.    Other birds are shot in the air, but turkeys will run as much as they will fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe ho many wrong things this guy has said so far. That’s what happens when you talk shit. You end up putting your foot in your mouth. He clearly knows nothing about h7nting. His dog knows a lot but he knows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew anyone who took a dog into the woods turkey hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn’t hunting I was just walking my dog early Sunday morning. He ran off suddenly he’s going after one and the other bird ran right at me. Then it saw me and froze. We stared at each other till my dog came back. I tried to get him to realize the turkey was just 10 feet away. I said What’s that? And he started looking around. The bird took off he heard it and ran it off.
> 
> I may take him small game hunting and see if he can help me find a turkey or rabbit or quail. If I had a gun on Sunday I for sure would have shot that turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how stupid and or blind does a dog have to be to not see, hear and or smell a 10 to 25lb bird that is 10 feet away?  Seriously the more that you say the clearer that it becomes that you are Benji's seeing eye human.
> 
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell us all how only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.
> 
> "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again only a scumbag shoots a pheasant on the ground.
> 
> Now view how it really happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing what you said works too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed nothing you are perpetually just too inebriated to comprehend language.
> 
> Again my dog was sniffing out pheasants and came upon a turkey that did not look at her and laugh like it might at Benji so if flew into a tree.  Furthermore no one uses GSP's to hunt turkeys, pheasant, grouse and quail are far more common uses for the GSP and again only a scumbag or alcoholic shoots the bird on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither inebriated nor confused.
> 
> You said "The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> "...only scumbags shoot *birds* on the ground"
> 
> Turkeys are routinely shot on the ground.   I never knew anyone to shoot one in flight.
> 
> You were not referring to pheasants when you said "only scumbags shoot birds on the ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you auditioning for third grade grammar teacher? because only scumbags and alcoholics shoot birds on the ground and only retarded people take blind and deaf dogs hunting that can not see hear or smell a turkey at 10 feet away, also bouncing a crossbow shot off of a turkey is also impossible except where potheaded and alcoholic storytellers are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just dancing around what you said.    I guess you found out you were wrong and don't want to admit it.    Yes, there are birds that people shoot on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also doge that are so retarded that they can not see, hear or smell a turkey that is 10 feet away.
> 
> I have never owned any of them however, nor do I put short legged retarded dogs on the trail of dead animals as my dogs seek live ones on their own.  None of my dogs have ever run away from a fox either as some tards are actually bragging that their pooch did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my dog chasing live animals stupid.  I want him to find my down deer you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again since you did not bring the dog in the treestand with you there is no dog to find the dead deer.  Thus you are a retarded bullshit artist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to explain.  The dog is sitting in the house watching me in my box blind.  I'm in the middle of the field.  65 acres.  The house is pretty close.  Maybe 200 yards away.  He watches me and he watches the field.  He's waiting for me to come get him to have him track the deer.  I don't even try doing it myself anymore.  Not while I have this dog.  I just go get him and let him go and he does the rest.
> 
> I actually have to wait before I let the dog go because if the deer isn't dead yet he could get hurt or he could make the deer get up and run farther back in the woods.  You're an idiot.  I'm going for a bike ride at Noon.  My boss said go ahead and take the rest of the day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  Both you and your dog are retarded, but you will never know.  So you wait for a deer to die instead of dispatching it quickly and humanly.  A piece of shit on a stick has more value than you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you show your lack of knowledge about deer hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dude a GSP will track a live bear and there is no danger to the dog that is just too fast, you are bragging that Benji can be hurt by an already shot deer, what does the dog do stick it's face in the thrashing antlers.  This thread is not about deer hunting it is about dogs, and as for wild turkey this is the only one that you ever caught up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think antlers are a deer's only weapon, you haven't seen what they can do with their hooves.    A panicked, wounded animal is completely unpredictable.  You let the deer run and lay down.   Then, and only then, do you track it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially to a retarded no legged Benji lookalike doggypoo
Click to expand...


To any dog.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
Click to expand...


I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is permissible to shoot loose running dogs in a lot of places.   Not knowing the dog means you do not know whether it is dangerous to you, your dogs or to other animals.
> 
> I think his posts make more sense than you jumping in pretending you know about hunting.
Click to expand...

It is not permissible to shoot any animal out of season and there is no dog season.  You keep this up and I am gonna have Vito Corleone crawl up your ass and lay eggs.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is permissible to shoot loose running dogs in a lot of places.   Not knowing the dog means you do not know whether it is dangerous to you, your dogs or to other animals.
> 
> I think his posts make more sense than you jumping in pretending you know about hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not permissible to shoot any animal out of season and there is no dog season.  You keep this up and I am gonna have Vito Corleone crawl up your ass and lay eggs.
Click to expand...


You can shoot an animal to protect yourself, others or your animals.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You should have read the rules, asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
Click to expand...

Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.

There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
Click to expand...

You cant be smarter than Black people. Youre talking about holding back a relatively small population of Black people for 400 years. Evolution held europeans back for thousands of years while Africans were developing civilizations.  Then whites in europe devolved again during the dark ages only to be rescued by Africans again. Thats why western civilization exists today.  The Greeks learned from Africans and then Africans educated the rest of europe before finally leaving the year or the year before Columbus sailed to north america. (with the help of Africans)


----------



## Colin norris

surada 
Evolution is about survival of the fittest to suit the environment. It's nothing to do with crossbreeding.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
Click to expand...

A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.


----------



## surada

Colin norris said:


> surada
> Evolution is about survival of the fittest to suit the environment. It's nothing to do with crossbreeding.



I think I said selective breeding created dog breeds


----------



## Colin norris

surada 
I don't care what you said.


----------



## WinterBorn

The various dog breeds are the result of selective breeding.    But the selective breeding not only produces traits concerning size, build ect, it also produces behavioral traits.  Which does speak to survival of the fittest.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant be smarter than Black people. Youre talking about holding back a relatively small population of Black people for 400 years. Evolution held europeans back for thousands of years while Africans were developing civilizations.  Then whites in europe devolved again during the dark ages only to be rescued by Africans again. Thats why western civilization exists today.  The Greeks learned from Africans and then Africans educated the rest of europe before finally leaving the year or the year before Columbus sailed to north america. (with the help of Africans)
Click to expand...

The fact is we held your evolutionary advancement by not allowing your brain to develope like ours. Then we passed on this knowledge and smarter brain to our children, and how many generations for the past 500 years?

Im not interested in who was smarter back then the Greeks Arabs or Africans. I’m sure since blacks were the first humans you taught us a lot back in the beginning. But not in the last 500 years. That’s not a long time but long enough to result in two slightly different species. Whites are border collies blacks are pit bulls.

Just the fact you’re black and we are white proves we’ve evolved differently. Very very very similar. Almost identical. Except for slight things. Let’s race. You win. Let’s take an iq test. We win.


----------



## sealybobo

surada said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> surada
> Evolution is about survival of the fittest to suit the environment. It's nothing to do with crossbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said selective breeding created dog breeds
Click to expand...

We did what evolution takes millions of years to do and we did it in a few generations.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is permissible to shoot loose running dogs in a lot of places.   Not knowing the dog means you do not know whether it is dangerous to you, your dogs or to other animals.
> 
> I think his posts make more sense than you jumping in pretending you know about hunting.
Click to expand...

If a dog is on my private property can I legally shoot it?

What I was referring to was that DNR can shoot any dog chasing a deer especially in the winter. Good chance the deer will die if the dog chases it too much. So if I said his dog was on my property chasing deer I’d have every right to shoot it.

I could also say it was attacking me or that I thought it was a coyote. I almost shot my brothers neighbors dog until I saw other dogs with it that didn’t look like a coyote.

And this idiot can’t understand I live in a condo on a lake and i hunt on my brothers hunting property. Thinks I’m lying. Which you know anyone who is accusatory that much chances are he’s the liar and just thinks everyone else is too.

I also don’t think the box blind I hunt in is too close to the house. And I never shoot towards the house so even if it was, it’s private property. Isn it funny these freedom loving republicans want to legislate us on our property and in our bedrooms.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> Actually Since Floods leave scars on the Earth Surface that last well basically forever----------we can safely say that there never ever was a World Wide Flood as described in the Bible.   NEVER happened.   We also know through genetics and DNA----that one pair of animals would not be enough genetics to repopulate any species----well other than a virus maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "world wide", when you are a Neolithic people who never wandered more than two dozen miles from your home village?
> 
> Obviously, it is a flood that devastates everything in your region, because that is the "world" as far as you are concerned.  If you live on that split of land between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers in 4,000 BCE and then everything as far as the eye can see is underwater, of course as far as you are concerned "the entire world flooded".
> 
> Obviously even trying to change your mindset to seeing things how people thousands of years ago viewed them is beyond your capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, see you are ok when not obsessed with fake trains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about evolution.  What that has to do with trains, I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evolution between dogs and wolves as they are exactly the same species.  That said I do like your baby gif, is that you or your Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Dogs are evolving too.  Not into a new species at least not for a long time.
> 
> The *dog*, Canis familiaris, is a direct descendent of the gray *wolf*, Canis lupus:  All modern *dogs* are descendants of *wolves*.
> 
> Now what about us?  We are homo sapiens.
> 
> But humans are not *descended from* monkeys or any other primate living today. We do share a common ape ancestor with chimpanzees. It lived between 8 and 6 million years ago. But humans and chimpanzees evolved differently from that same ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again dogs and wolves are exactly the same species,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no breed of dog is evolved from the wolf, as no dog can exist in the wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (1) After an beagle had disappeared here in the near they found him 2 years later in the woods - he was very fat.
> 
> (2) If you say dogs are not able to survive but wolves are able to survive and you say the same time both are exactly the same species then something is wrong with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some can but they rapidly either die with the survivors picking up wolf traits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact about a beagle even though they are great hunters is that they are short dogs with short legs meaning that they rarely catch anything on foot.  The fact is that an eagle could choose to eat the beagle and not the other way around.  Poor choice Fred as I owned a beagle once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagles can't catch a rabbit but I've seen my beagle kill a possum, water vole, muskrat, mole, mice, groundhog, etc.
> 
> Perhaps your beagle was a pussy?  I had a pure bred blue tick beagle.
> 
> The *blue tick beagle* is a small hunting dog with a short coat that is partially mottled bluish-gray in color. It is a very friendly and intelligent breed that is often used for hunting rabbits and other small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your beagle is still a parasite that can not exist in the wild.  People do not understand that wild dogs do not see breed, they just screw the bitch in heat irrespective of breed including wolves and coyotes.  As such purebred dogs can never exist in the wild.  LOL my 4 German Shorthairs could bite a bear on the ass and never be there when the bear turned around and run any beagle or bear to death.
> 
> PS Your tiny beagle will also not survive a northern winter in the woods, but since you live in the redneck shed.......Well u kno
> 
> PSS. One of my shorthairs actually handed my wife a rabbit once.  Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have a PBGV.  Somehow I got lucky when I found him because he's an amazing hunting dog.  If I shoot a deer I go get him and show him where I shot the deer and in 1 minute he's on the deer trying to rip the hair off it's ass so he can get to the rump meat.  It's like instinctively he does exactly what wolves would do.  And when the dogs at the dog park pick on a dog he knows pack mentality so he joins the pack.  That way he's never the one getting picked on.
> 
> He acts tough but as soon as the other dog shows their teeth, he becomes a pussy.  So cute.  I've even heard him yelp like a little girl before the dog even bit him.  They just ran at him with their teeth showing and YELP!  So cute.  I love that little guy.
> 
> What's a PBGV?
> 
> View attachment 507656
> 
> One day a raccoon was walking through the woods.  He ran up and bit it in the neck and shook it but he doesn't have that powerful of a bite.  So the raccoon was fine.  It turned around and was going to fuck my dog up and I grabbed my dog by the body hair and picked him up like a pillow.  The raccoon was clung to him and he was just about to start fucking up my dog and I shook the raccoon off.  WHEW!
> 
> P.S.  I was watching my favorite tv show mountain men.  One of the guys dogs didn't come home.  In the morning he found it dead.  But it was 15 years old and it was winter.  Heck, even coyote's and wolves have dens where they sleep and keep warm.  I feel sorry for the lone wolf who gets kicked out of his pack and has to live on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No German Shorthair owner has ever shown their partner where any animal live or dead was or is.  So if you are showing your dog where a deer is, from a hunting standpoint you just have the wrong dog.  The photo also looks like a cross between a bearded collie and a basset hound, now since the Basset comes from the Bloodhound their tracking abilities are there, but as you say the prey must already be dead as there are no legs.  GSP's hunt, track, point and retrieve, the tracking can be scent or sight or both, they are legendary and if you ever get one they will teach you much because they are the teacher to inferior humans where hunting is concerned. Not sure if you are French but the French actually have their own GSP and they call it the Braque Francais because well they are French and can not admit that the German is the best of the best, always.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I showed my dog where I shot the deer.  He then picked up the blood trail and ran right to the deer.  I actually had to wait because if the thing wasn't dead yet my dog would have made him get up and run further into the woods.
> 
> PBGV.  Petite (small) Bassett Griffon Vendeen.  Vendee is the town in France where the breed came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again no GSP owner ever shows their GSP an animal or trail, really this happens the other way around as the GSP seems to know the unknowable and does not need the handler for anything.  The fact is that GSP owners understand this and all others are wannabees including English Pointer owners who's doggies are afraid to get their feet wet.  Again the best French hunter is the Braque Francais which is merely an unrefined GSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what kind of dog does the guy on Mountain Men use for hunting mountain lions.
> 
> Blue tick coonhounds are the preferred choice for most, but black and tan hounds, leopard curs and redbone hounds are also used.
> 
> On Mountain men one guy uses Treeing Walker Coonhounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would never occur to me to even think about using a dog to trail a lion as the lion can just turn around and kill 6 dogs in rapid succession as a mountain lion can slap a dog and break it's spine instantly.  Then again it would never occur to me to hunt something as beautiful as a mountain lion in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't shoot the lions.  His dogs tree the lion, then he bangs the tree with a stick causing vibration and the cat jumps.  The dogs sometimes scrap with the cat but it's 4 on 1 and yes the dogs are in danger and sometimes get scratched up or seriously hurt.  But the cat runs further up the mountain.  He may tree/chase the cat 2 or 3 times until it's far enough up the mountain and not going to come back for their livestock or elementary school kids.  Yea a cat was seen near the school so they called him in to run it off.
> 
> We always joke that the reason he doesn't kill the cats is because they are his business.  If he kills them he's out of a job.  They'll be back.  But at least he's instilling a fear of man and dogs in them.  It's not worth coming to kill a human child, cat, dog, sheep or cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ought to be a season for mountain lions to chase assholes, I would pay to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any bobcats or lynx where I live.  Lots of woods.  They're up north Michigan.  We must have killed them all off locally.  Part of me is sad but then I don't like any creatures out there that can kill my dog.  When it's not deer season I hunt coyote off the porch on my brothers 65 acres up north.  I've seen and shot at two but never a good shot.  Hopefully I scared them off.  But I went out and got a night light that works great.  So the next time I see a coyote at night I'll have them in my cross hairs.  The last time I shined my light out in the field and there he was.  So I grabbed my gun (without a night light) and I couldn't see a damn thing.  So I flashed the light and saw him running away.  I didn't have a light attached to my gun!  Now I do.
> 
> There's a bear on the property too.  Scary.  Can't shoot them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idiot come looking at a litter of pups here once.  He said that he wanted a smaller female GSP and that he had no fence on his property and that he had coyotes there as well.  I was polite and he did not want a pup, but he never would have gotten one either.  I almost told him to get a great Pyrenees male of 150 pounds if he had coyotes.
> 
> There are no bobcats, lynx or cougars because people like you shot them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there are bobcats where I live I've just never seen one.  Rare and elusive.
> 
> *Bobcats* are not just a northern species, but live throughout the state of *Michigan*. They can even be found in the outskirts of large cities such as Detroit.
> 
> That's because the Canada *Lynx* is classified as a threatened species in *Michigan* with very few reported sighting over the last 40 years. Of these, most occurred in the Upper peninsula. In March of 2019 near Howell, *MI* the DNR actually live captured a *lynx*.
> 
> I live just south of Howell.  So I'm sure there are Bobcat/Lynx in my woods.  I would love to see one.  I'm not really afraid of them like I am coyote.  And I don't worry about the coyote going extinct they are thriving everywhere.  I'd just like to chase them off my property up north.  I hear them howling on the back of the property.  It's scary.  Even my dog looks concerned.  To be honest?  I think my dog might be afraid of coyote.  He certainly didn't run off after them when he heard them howling.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot the bear that's on the property.  But one day he might get me when I'm walking to my blind at 4:30am in the morning.  I always say if I'm hunting and another animal gets me, I got what I deserved.  Poetic justice.  You can't go out killing deer and then cry if a bear kills you for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ya really think that a 14 inch tall 30lb dog might be afraid of a coyote? only if he is bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the move this little guy makes at the dog park. He comes up hard and fast and he lunges for their neck. Does it to some pretty big dogs. Has almost gotten fucked up a few times messing with the wrong lab or tall poodle. He is all talk so not sure why he talks so much shit. Like his daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little dog lunges at big dogs because it is scared and can not deal with situation without panicking, a good breeder would neuter a dog like yours.  That said you are actually bragging that you let the little pooch run free at the doggie park with the Poodles and Pekinese, and that it runs away from foxes.  You have never seen a dog hunt until you have followed a GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a bird dog. My dog has a nose for deer. I will say this. My breed isn’t even mentioned.
> 
> Best all around was treeing walker hound and best for deer was the American fox hound.
> 
> I need my dog to bark not point when he finds my fallen deer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GSP's are not just bird dogs, they will track and hunt literally any animal, bird, deer, boar, fox or bear.  Kind of interesting because I took my two females to the park today and on the way out my older female spooked a fox that was bedded down in the center of a field, and I watched her run thru it's scent then double back and she got right on it's trail.  Earlier her pup got a rise out of a big buck lying down by a creek, she took off and I blew my whistle and she came roaring back.  As for game I have been handed a rabbit and a groundhog, and as for barking, I hear my female barking in a high voice when tailing deer, however typically a shorthair is completely silent as any proper hunter must be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t rescue my dog knowing he could track deer. I live in a condo so had to be a small dog. I don’t like shedding. Your dog sheds mine I have to give him haircuts. Not completely hypoallergenic but close.
> 
> So one time I made a bad shot and we lost the blood trail. We went and let my dog out and instantly he 2as showing us the way. My brother and his friends shit. They were like do you know what you have? People will pay you to bring your dog out to help them find their deer.
> 
> He has tracked enough deer in the five years he’s been alive. You should see how excited he gets when I tell him I got one. on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here the deer hunters mostly sit in trees and exactly zero percent of them have a dog sitting next to them.  In fact a dog running around, barking and sniffing like all dogs do would literally scare every deer away.  So and I am not trying to be rude, but your story makes no sense, but if it sounds good to you I suppose.  The fact is that dogs are used on pheasants grouse duck and goose typically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize you aren’t a deer hunter so you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the doofus who shoots a deer then runs home to get your doggie.  Kind of sad really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I don’t need the dog if the deer isn’t far.
> 2. if it’s snowing it’s easy to track a deer. Not in october though.
> 3. When you shoot a deer you need to give it time to die. Too often a guy like you sends your dumb ass gsp in too soon and you kick that deer up and now you have to haul it a mile not 100 yards. So yes I go get my dog and bring him jus5 in case I can5 find it. It’s all about retrieving the meat. What now I’m sad because I use a dog? So silly.
> 4. my dog enjoys it. Maybe next time I’ll find the deer first then go get my dog. Nah. See 3. I need to give the dee4 time to die. Go ge5 the dog and bring him just in case. He lives for it. He doesn’t chase birds so a dead deer is an occasion for us all. Don’t try to spoil it.
> 
> The way you tell it you don’t need a weapon to get a deer when you have a gsp. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again silly a deer does not need to be dead for a GSP to have fun.  LOL the deer might die of laughter with your shorty lumping in the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most run but some turn and face him and he knows to back off. Then he turns into a barker instead of a chaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the liar, lies on.  No deer will turn and face a dog no matter how small because in the deer's mind the small dog is a pup that has a pack around the corner.  I have seen deer scared shitless of a 10lb pup, you are bullshitting your way thru life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you telling me my experiences aren’t real.
> 
> If it was during rut a buck is not afraid of one littl Barry dog.
> 
> There wer3 a bunch of deer. It’s in a park where the dee4 don’t hav3 a feat of humans. My dog chased them across the field but then they got to the wood line and they all turned and were like fuck this we ain’t running from that little shit.
> 
> This happened several times but only one place. A park near my home.
> 
> My brother also has weird stories about th3 things he’s seen his city deer do.
> 
> The more you talk the more I realize how little you actually know. You only know what you know and you think because you’ve never had the experience then it must not be true.
> 
> Up north I agree on th3 property if I let my dog out he caphases the deer into the woods. They all run away. But then he comes back in and eventually they all come back out. Youd be surprised what deer can get used to.
> 
> You are a know it all but you don’t know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buck in rut or otherwise will not run from a GSP, you are just making up what you think is logical as you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m telling you my dog chased the deer at gunner metallic park across the field and when they got to 5he woods they turned and faced him. Fuck you calling me a liar. I’m starting to get insulted. Fuck you bitch. Why the duck would I lie to your little pussy ass? About this? Why are you such an arrogan5 douchbag krunt? Just because you’ve never seen a deer do this behavior doesn’t mean I’m lying. Eat a gsp dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the deer was giving shorty time to catch up.  Again whitetail do not see dogs, they see what wants to eat them and genetic programming that can not be altered puts them in flight.   Nice story though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t suppose you’d believe your own eyes would you?
> 
> 
> That would mean admitting you were wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see a GSP? in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you didn’t believe this happened to my dog. You know I don’t have a gsp. So what’s your point? You called me a liar because I said this happened to me. Now you want to move the goalpost I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude a flea is faster than your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but he is so cute. Love him! He’s perfect for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL do you have short legs too
> 
> Tell us more about your 9 hour ebike rides.  Such as what do you eat and drink?  Do you stop at Dunkin Donuts for a quick dozen bavarian cremes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I give you any more ammo. You’re clearly looking for some. Sorry you haven’t found anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yesterday we did the Macomb Orchard trail. 23.5 miles each way. Then we rode around Stony Creek Metropark. We left at 8:30am and got back home at 6:30pm. Took a half hour by car to get to our starting point so take out 1 hour for that. On hour for lunch and all the breaks we take to smoke pot. So we rode for 8 hours yesterday.

We’ve never seen such a flat trail. My 1 battery usually dies before 30 miles. I did the entire macomb trail on one battery. So 47 miles. Rode the entire way only using level 1 assist. So it was like riding a regular bike pretty much. But it was all paved and flat so apparently we use very little battery when it’s flat and I only use 1 assist.

When we got to stony creek metropark I changed batteries. Still had 1 bar left on the first battery but didn’t want to get into the park and have to change plus it was only 6 miles around so i knew I had plenty of battery to finish the ride. Around the park I used full power. I wanted to fly and there were hills. Because of the hills and because I used full power I ate up 2 almost 3 bars just going 8 miles. So if I want to preserve battery I need to ride on 1 as much as I can.

Im impressed I rode that long and I’m not beat up today. I was exhausted when I got home

Guys like you passed us all day. Your bike is faster than mine. I can see how you can do 50 miles with those bikes. But not for me. I’m team Ebike


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
Click to expand...

I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.

Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.

So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.

Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
Click to expand...

I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.

Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you save the world today by shooting dogs pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a problem with alcohol? There is a solution. | Alcoholics Anonymous
> 
> 
> Have a problem with alcohol? There is a solution. A.A. has a simple program that works. It’s based on one alcoholic helping another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa.org
Click to expand...


I have never shot a dog.    I've shot coyote, but not domestic dogs.


----------



## WinterBorn

WinterBorn said:


> The various dog breeds are the result of selective breeding.    But the selective breeding not only produces traits concerning size, build ect, it also produces behavioral traits.  Which does speak to survival of the fittest.



One of the fascinating things about selective breeding is the ability to pass on behavioral traits.

Some years ago I was helping a friend get his business started.    He uses goats to clear overgrown landscaping.    Since it is often on very uneven, and even unsafe, terrain, goats to a great job.     But coyotes and stray dogs can present a serious threat to goats.    So my friend got a couple of Great Pyrenees.    They were truly remarkable in their protective instincts.

Later, he bred them.    As long as the pups spend at least 6 months of their first year with the animals, they will guard them against any threat.   We did not teach the pups anything except to sit on command and to not jump on us.    The rest was ingrained in them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you save the world today by shooting dogs pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a problem with alcohol? There is a solution. | Alcoholics Anonymous
> 
> 
> Have a problem with alcohol? There is a solution. A.A. has a simple program that works. It’s based on one alcoholic helping another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I ever become an alcoholic, I'll give them a call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I assume dusty has a drinking problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea too much gateraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have had a drinking problem in your past.
Click to expand...


We are going to get back on topic now.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still selling pot, or are you smoking it all now?  I actually own a couple of pot stocks, but my pot stocks are real, unlike your continued day after day fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still sell but I lost a lot of customers.  The town I live in has 3 dispensaries.  And a lot of people are doing eatables and vape pens.  The good news is I pay $100 per ounce and I get the top shelf shit.  I sell it for $200 an ounce.  Don't tell unkotare I don't pay taxes on the profit.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a fantasy in your mind because selling pot is illegal as is not paying taxes, so you would not be bragging this on the net.  Your entire life is a sad pathetic lie after lie after lie.
> 
> So you give up on my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is the perfect example.  You live in your own world Dusty.  Because pot is illegal in whatever state you live in, you think that's the way it is all over the world.  Wrong again Dusty.
> 
> Maybe the deer in your state won't stop and face a dog but they will in my state.  How would you know Dusty?  You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state is it legal to sell pot in without a license and how much pot is the seller in that state allowed to be in possession of?
> 
> An unemployed pothead like you would not know the answers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now it's without a license.  Ok I don't have a license.  And I don't sell pot.  The pot is free.  I sell the baggies.
> 
> I forget how much you can have at one time.  I think I go over when I grab a pound though.
> 
> Maybe I could have gotten caught and busted when pot was illegal but the cops have been told to leave pot alone.  They don't care about a pound of weed just like they don't care about  a keg of beer or carton of cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Although cops will kill black people who sell loose cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do hunt with a muzzle loader gun so I can see why you would think that.  All it takes is 1 bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the pot that you sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends grow it.
> 
> Oh you seem like a little narc bitch.  Go ahead.  They'll never catch me.  Do you think they have time to waste trying to catch me?  HA!  They'll NEVER catch me.  Catch me if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since the narc is you, yea they won't catch you.
> 
> Better check the field.  Hope you didn't bring your phone there because it can be tracked
> 
> Wait you are the narc
> 
> Do you like gardening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to like watering the flowers in my court yard.  I work from home now.  $100K and I work from home?  I wouldn't believe it either if it weren't true.  LOL.
> 
> So the other day my cousin called and came by and paid me $400 for what I paid $200.  Cash baby.  I'll let you and the FBI know the next time one of my customers calls and swings by.  Or they can do a sting and sit and wait outside my condo.  Boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in Smoke: Man With Craigslist Ad Boasting 'I Sell Weed' Busted in Undercover Sting
> 
> 
> An undercover operation was set up after authorities came across his descriptive ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke weed while riding your ebike on the little girls bike path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I take 4 joints.  This is what I'm doing this Sunday
> 
> The *Macomb Orchard Trail* is a 23.5 mile long rail trail in Macomb County, Michigan.
> 
> So 47 miles plus we will explore along the way.  Let's call it 50 mile ride.  I know what bugs you.  You eat right and exercise and train to be able to ride 50 and I just do it easy because I have $2500 to blow.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like secret agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dea agent shoots foot at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckduckgo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in?  I want to see what you got.  You certainly don't have the Great Lakes to look at.
> 
> View attachment 510348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put your bike on a rail car then take the train.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so
> 
> Yo Fred, is it true that incest is legal in Michigan
> 
> Great lakes incest victims freezing their nut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can ride and then take the train back.  Sounds like fun maybe one day we will do that.
> 
> We ice fish in the winter.  Fun. My dog almost drowned.  Fell in a big hole someone cut and didn't fill in when they left.  I almost didn't get to him in time.  I thought he ran off.  Something told me to go look in the area I last saw him even though I could see nothing there.  Sure enough he was struggling to get out.  Probably only had another minute in him.  OMG I would have died if he died that day.  I had to run him back to the house so fast I realized how out of shape I was that day that's for sure.  I love my ebike.  Fuck a poor man's bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what do you fill a hole in the ice with when you leave?
> 
> Well obviously you have to put the water back in.
> 
> So Benji the fearless pooch can't swim either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can swim but can't get out of a big ice fishing square
> 
> You're supposed to pull out the block of ice and put it back in the hole when done
> View attachment 510360Or put leaves over the fucking hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit because most ice fishing holes are drilled with augers.
> 
> Yea dogs with no legs like yours will have that issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even take your dog out on the ice
> 
> *Pointers* are pretty good outside in temperatures above 45 degrees Fahrenheit. Anything below that and you should either bring your dog inside or prepare their kennel outside to be warm and dry.
> 
> What a pussy!  Can't handle 40 degrees?  NEXT
> 
> Yea, I don't like your dog
> 
> The 14-month-old girl died after she was attacked by the family’s German Wirehaired Pointer early this morning.
> 
> The girl was bitten on the face by a German Wirehaired Pointer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what planet you are on but my dogs love the snow, not only do they play but tracking seems more fun for them as most of the scents are covered leaving the few above the snow clear and off they go.  I have even seen them hunt mice that are under the snow.  But they never did enter the inbred ice fishing event which is the Michigan national pastime after bonking Ma in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog digs up mice and water voles and moles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dogs prefer chasing whitetail, foxes, and when they are around pheasants.  My brood female does listen to mouse tracks thru a foot of snow or so, then she pounces, as long as there are no birds or deer.  The only reason why I even know what she was doing is because I saw a coyote doing this on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know every experience you have is something you saw on tv not in real life.
> 
> And you said it.  As long as there are no birds around.  Your dog is too easily distracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Hunter, I am going to call you by your real name from now on.  So Hunter did your doggie catch any dead animals yet today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last animals he kicked up were turkeys.  One he chased away.  The other one ran right at me.  Once it realized I was there it just froze and we watched each other while my dog was chasing the other one.  Eventually my dog came back and I tried to tell him there was one standing 10 feet away in the woods.  He couldn't see it so he started sniffing and that's when the turkey ran.
> 
> If I was hunting I would have shot that turkey dead.  Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a turkey was 10 feet away and Benji could neither see nor smell it.  Seriously this would not be possible with a GSP, not just because the GSP would see and smell the bird, but because the bird would see a real hunter and be gone without pause.  I have had my dogs put Turkeys in trees.  So perhaps you have the magical dog that nothing flees from like in the rest of nature
> 
> Here is a turkey that flew for it's life with a real dog in tail
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one turkey ran off.  The one that ran towards me froze when it saw me because it didn't realize with the dog behind him that he was running right at me.
> 
> If your dog chases the turkey away that's bad.  How you gonna shoot it?
> 
> The greenage was thick.  Your dog wouldn't have known it was there either.  And all it would do is point at it if it did see it so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dog is supposed to put the bird in the air fuckface only scumbags shoot birds on the ground.  You seem to know less about hunting than health if that is possible
> 
> That said it came to rest in a tree.
> 
> You are clueless
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I watch hunting and fishing shows they always shoot turkey on the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hunted turkey for years in Alabama and Georgia.   Never shot one in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have to shoot them in the head?
> 
> I tried to shoot one with a crossbow once and the arrow bounced off his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you demonstrate a crossbow shot traveling at 200 to 400fps bounces off of a turkey?  Are you sure that you weren't using one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the thick feathers and heavy wing bones protecting the vital organs, *shot* may not be able to penetrate to the vital organs. When hunting wild *turkeys* with a shotgun, greater success is achieved when hunters *shoot* at the head and neck area of the bird.
> 
> Killing a *turkey* with a bow is much more difficult than killing *one* with a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> where to shoot a turkey with a bow diagram - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A crossbow shot is in the 200 to 400fps speed range, these do not bounce off of turkeys, unless the turkey is wild turkey in a shot glass
> 
> You can repost from field and stream all day kid, just as I can post a photo of a GSP actually doing that all day as well.  Unless you demand a photo of a deer standing around and laughing at Benji as you have all those shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this miss
> 
> 
> Or this video explains if you want to educate yourself
> 
> They are talking about body shots. 6 minutes in.
> 
> Over 10 minutes in he's explaining I may have thought I hit the body but only hit feathers.  They puff up.  I'm actually glad you forced me to watch this video.  He goes into great detail where to shoot a turkey because it's not obvious.  You don't hunt so what do you know?  Did your dog tell you?
> 
> The turkey was walking towards me.  I must have not hit dead center I hit to the right and it grazed off the bird?
> 
> Here's another one
> 
> 
> Execute a good shot and shot placement.
> 
> When feathers are puffed up it's harder to see where the vitals are.  Lots of video's explaining your ignorance.
> 
> If you hit low you will miss the vitals.
> 
> Not as easy as you think but that's because you don't know what you are talking about.  You think I made up the story that I missed a turkey?  What kind of jive turkey are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retards with weapons...................................
> 
> Seriously kid you surround yourself with misses to justify your drunken coordination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a republican you support my right to have weapons right?  No stipulations/regulations on that right, right righty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No retards who let animals die slowly should not be armed.  Why don't you just have Benji chase the deer, I mean at least some of them will die of laughter, and for the record I hope that you die slowly as some shitbag like you watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never met a anti hunter Republican.  Interesting.
> 
> Rather than crashing *to* the ground, many wounded *deer* will run off out of sight and expire after some time. ... For this reason, the recommended approach is *to wait* a certain amount of time after taking a shot at a *deer before tracking*—a decision that is based almost solely off your assessment of the shot placement.
> 
> So you disagree with conservative deer hunters who all agree with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Should You Wait to Blood Trail a Deer?
> 
> 
> You shot a deer. The first question is how long you should wait before going to look for it. As a young hunter in the 1990s, I couldn’t help but be impressed by my uncle’s backwoods approach to this issue. Before each hunt, he’d pack a thick cigar inside his jacket. If he shot a buck, he’d smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themeateater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we’d like every deer we shoot to instantaneously drop dead, the reality is that not all shots are immediately fatal. Rather than crashing to the ground, many wounded deer will run off out of sight and expire after some time.
> Typically, once a hit deer reaches some kind of cover it will bed down and die in minutes or hours, depending on the quality of the shot. But if that deer senses impending danger, they remarkably can get back on their feet and continue to run. Adrenaline and survival instincts are powerful things. Even a fatally hit deer can cover hundreds or thousands of extra yards. This extra distance can sometimes be the difference between a recovered deer and one that is lost forever.
> 
> Again, another time you're proving you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  LOL.  Keep talking.
> 
> a single lung or liver hit deer should likely be given closer to 4 to 6 hours, and a gut hit deer should be given 8 to 12 or more hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boast is that after you shoot a deer that you leave the hunt site to get Benji.  So is this legal in Michigan?   See you little fart the only dumb pot smoking democrap animal torturer here is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also said his house is maybe 200 yards from his blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also said that he lives in a condo by a lake and shooting near homes is illegal in Michigan as it is everywhere so again he is full of shit.  Winter this guy is a clown, he is literally bragging that he sells pot on the internet begging law enforcement to catch him and then he said that he is law enforcement and has the right to shoot my dogs, which has already been reported to Michigan.  So anyway it is looked at this guy is either a retaaarded cop of some kind or just an internet clown, but at any rate he is threatening people with his weapons and needs to be arrested for public safety.  You may resume downing your wild turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is permissible to shoot loose running dogs in a lot of places.   Not knowing the dog means you do not know whether it is dangerous to you, your dogs or to other animals.
> 
> I think his posts make more sense than you jumping in pretending you know about hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a dog is on my private property can I legally shoot it?
> 
> What I was referring to was that DNR can shoot any dog chasing a deer especially in the winter. Good chance the deer will die if the dog chases it too much. So if I said his dog was on my property chasing deer I’d have every right to shoot it.
> 
> I could also say it was attacking me or that I thought it was a coyote. I almost shot my brothers neighbors dog until I saw other dogs with it that didn’t look like a coyote.
> 
> And this idiot can’t understand I live in a condo on a lake and i hunt on my brothers hunting property. Thinks I’m lying. Which you know anyone who is accusatory that much chances are he’s the liar and just thinks everyone else is too.
> 
> I also don’t think the box blind I hunt in is too close to the house. And I never shoot towards the house so even if it was, it’s private property. Isn it funny these freedom loving republicans want to legislate us on our property and in our bedrooms.
Click to expand...

The great dog shooter babbles.   Your Mom must be proud of you, unless you thought she was a coyote and thus had the right to shoot her


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.


Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
Click to expand...


In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
Click to expand...


Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
Click to expand...

What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?

Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild

A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent

However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.
Click to expand...

Dude you are clueless, all dog breeds die out in the wild because dogs do not choose their breed they need humans for that.  Do you even understand that dogs do not look for another dog of their breed and that they hump anything creating all mutts that over time would become the wolf again


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
Click to expand...


A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are clueless, all dog breeds die out in the wild because dogs do not choose their breed they need humans for that.  Do you even understand that dogs do not look for another dog of their breed and that they hump anything creating all mutts that over time would become the wolf again
Click to expand...


Nonetheless, what I said stands.     An english Bulldog is one of the breeds that can only breed if assisted.    A female EB will not survive in the wild.  Not that her breed will not survive, but SHE will not survive.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
Click to expand...

A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
Click to expand...


The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are clueless, all dog breeds die out in the wild because dogs do not choose their breed they need humans for that.  Do you even understand that dogs do not look for another dog of their breed and that they hump anything creating all mutts that over time would become the wolf again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, what I said stands.     An english Bulldog is one of the breeds that can only breed if assisted.    A female EB will not survive in the wild.  Not that her breed will not survive, but SHE will not survive.
Click to expand...

How would a doberman survive even 2 generations in the wild when if it does survive it will not find another pedigree doberman so it's offspring will not be dobermans.  Same with the great pyrenes pop


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
Click to expand...

The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.

Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are clueless, all dog breeds die out in the wild because dogs do not choose their breed they need humans for that.  Do you even understand that dogs do not look for another dog of their breed and that they hump anything creating all mutts that over time would become the wolf again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, what I said stands.     An english Bulldog is one of the breeds that can only breed if assisted.    A female EB will not survive in the wild.  Not that her breed will not survive, but SHE will not survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would a doberman survive even 2 generations in the wild when if it does survive it will not find another pedigree doberman so it's offspring will not be dobermans.  Same with the great pyrenes pop
Click to expand...


The breeds that were domesticated were bred for specific traits.    That made them valuable to mankind.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breeds would obviously die out in the wild.   Which is also a facet of the theory of evolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are clueless, all dog breeds die out in the wild because dogs do not choose their breed they need humans for that.  Do you even understand that dogs do not look for another dog of their breed and that they hump anything creating all mutts that over time would become the wolf again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, what I said stands.     An english Bulldog is one of the breeds that can only breed if assisted.    A female EB will not survive in the wild.  Not that her breed will not survive, but SHE will not survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would a doberman survive even 2 generations in the wild when if it does survive it will not find another pedigree doberman so it's offspring will not be dobermans.  Same with the great pyrenes pop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breeds that were domesticated were bred for specific traits.    That made them valuable to mankind.
Click to expand...

Dude all breeds were bred for specific traits, including the fat lazy bulldog


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
Click to expand...


Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.   

I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
Click to expand...

In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged 

Yawn


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...


Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.

The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.
> 
> The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.
Click to expand...

The American wolf varies in color from Mexico to the arctic, other than color they are exactly the same animal.  White is merely a camouflage advantage in high snow areas, most of these animals are grey which is a mix of black and white which all the animals carry


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.
> 
> The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American wolf varies in color from Mexico to the arctic, other than color they are exactly the same animal.  White is merely a camouflage advantage in high snow areas, most of these animals are grey which is a mix of black and white which all the animals carry
Click to expand...


It is not just color.    Thickness of coat varies, which makes climate a factor.   Size differences also make a difference, in both surviving climate and amount of calories needed.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.
> 
> The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American wolf varies in color from Mexico to the arctic, other than color they are exactly the same animal.  White is merely a camouflage advantage in high snow areas, most of these animals are grey which is a mix of black and white which all the animals carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just color.    Thickness of coat varies, which makes climate a factor.   Size differences also make a difference, in both surviving climate and amount of calories needed.
Click to expand...

Again why don't you tell us what dog breed is better evolved than the wolf and also which one could survive without humans because the answer is none.

As for the American wolf they are all genetically identical except that black genes are more common farther south and white genes are more common farther north.  The coat of a southern American wolf will thicken if it moves to the northern range.

Size is determined by a ratio of speed to power as the larger an animal the slower it is and the less time it has before reserves run out so larger is a disadvantage in the chase while size is advantageous in the kill itself, so size is not determined by climate


----------



## WinterBorn

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.
> 
> The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American wolf varies in color from Mexico to the arctic, other than color they are exactly the same animal.  White is merely a camouflage advantage in high snow areas, most of these animals are grey which is a mix of black and white which all the animals carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just color.    Thickness of coat varies, which makes climate a factor.   Size differences also make a difference, in both surviving climate and amount of calories needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again why don't you tell us what dog breed is better evolved than the wolf and also which one could survive without humans because the answer is none.
> 
> As for the American wolf they are all genetically identical except that black genes are more common farther south and white genes are more common farther north.  The coat of a southern American wolf will thicken if it moves to the northern range.
> 
> Size is determined by a ratio of speed to power as the larger an animal the slower it is and the less time it has before reserves run out so larger is a disadvantage in the chase while size is advantageous in the kill itself, so size is not determined by climate
Click to expand...


Climate does have an effect on both.   An animal with thick, dark fur will overheat easier.   A larger animal, with more mass will have a harder to shedding heat.   In both cases it will be an advantage in colder climates and a liability in a hotter climate.


----------



## Dusty

WinterBorn said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even among wolves there are different traits that breed through in different geographic areas.
> 
> The Arctic Wolf would not thrive in the desert.  The Arabian Wolf would not thrive in the Yukon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American wolf varies in color from Mexico to the arctic, other than color they are exactly the same animal.  White is merely a camouflage advantage in high snow areas, most of these animals are grey which is a mix of black and white which all the animals carry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just color.    Thickness of coat varies, which makes climate a factor.   Size differences also make a difference, in both surviving climate and amount of calories needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again why don't you tell us what dog breed is better evolved than the wolf and also which one could survive without humans because the answer is none.
> 
> As for the American wolf they are all genetically identical except that black genes are more common farther south and white genes are more common farther north.  The coat of a southern American wolf will thicken if it moves to the northern range.
> 
> Size is determined by a ratio of speed to power as the larger an animal the slower it is and the less time it has before reserves run out so larger is a disadvantage in the chase while size is advantageous in the kill itself, so size is not determined by climate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Climate does have an effect on both.   An animal with thick, dark fur will overheat easier.   A larger animal, with more mass will have a harder to shedding heat.   In both cases it will be an advantage in colder climates and a liability in a hotter climate.
Click to expand...

Again wolves gain or shed hair depending on the temp, as for the rest of your babble it just does not occur in the American wolf, the bigger animals are the best fed animals no matter what the climate.

In more interesting news you have shrugged away from dogs being evolved over wolves because you can not substantiate this in any way as every logical advantage goes to natural versus human selection.

It's OK everyone sees it my way, though I enjoy sparring with actual PhD's rather than expert gin rummy players


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
Click to expand...

It’s the better evolved dog not the most evolved. You don’t know what evolve means. You think it has to be positive?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...

We could do the same with humans. Breed only the nicest, smallest and dumbest ones so they never cause any trouble and never challenge us and work for us cheap. Make the male penis’ too big for the female vaginas so we have to artificially impregnate the females. This would still be evolution.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant be smarter than Black people. Youre talking about holding back a relatively small population of Black people for 400 years. Evolution held europeans back for thousands of years while Africans were developing civilizations.  Then whites in europe devolved again during the dark ages only to be rescued by Africans again. Thats why western civilization exists today.  The Greeks learned from Africans and then Africans educated the rest of europe before finally leaving the year or the year before Columbus sailed to north america. (with the help of Africans)
Click to expand...

Don’t you feel stupid now for helping us back then?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...

You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.

Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s the better evolved dog not the most evolved. You don’t know what evolve means. You think it has to be positive?
Click to expand...

You are wrong again as usual because no dog breed can reproduce without human intervention because left to their own all dog breeds would vanish as no dog is capable of selective breeding so mutts are the result when dogs are left to their own of which few could survive in the wild.  Given enough time for the mutts to both die off and begin interbreeding with their wild cousins the wolf genes are still dominant and the most evolved canine genes.  So technically there are no dog breeds as they are all selectively mutated wolves.

So you shoot any dogs to save the world today officer Shirley


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could do the same with humans. Breed only the nicest, smallest and dumbest ones so they never cause any trouble and never challenge us and work for us cheap. Make the male penis’ too big for the female vaginas so we have to artificially impregnate the females. This would still be evolution.
Click to expand...

I assume that by we you are referring to you and your redneck officer friends at the moose lodge


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
Click to expand...

Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s the better evolved dog not the most evolved. You don’t know what evolve means. You think it has to be positive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong again as usual because no dog breed can reproduce without human intervention because left to their own all dog breeds would vanish as no dog is capable of selective breeding so mutts are the result when dogs are left to their own of which few could survive in the wild.  Given enough time for the mutts to both die off and begin interbreeding with their wild cousins the wolf genes are still dominant and the most evolved canine genes.  So technically there are no dog breeds as they are all selectively mutated wolves.
> 
> So you shoot any dogs to save the world today officer Shirley
Click to expand...

So what?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
Click to expand...

Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.

I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.
> 
> I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.
Click to expand...

So you shoot every animal that you can find then declare that you improved the species by only shooting the dumb ones.  Again here is your selectively bred jogging partner, so go get em tigger


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.
> 
> I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.
Click to expand...

You get tired of farting?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.
> 
> I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get tired of farting?
Click to expand...

I was talking about you at the dog park.  My buddy has 2 GSP's.  He deer hunts but he ONLY takes his GSP hunting birds.  His wife said, "he points at mice too".  So basically a GSP is good for bird and mice.  

And she says they are a handful in the home.  She needs to run them or they are obnoxious.  

And we talked about how you are correct that if human's disappeared eventually the dogs that survive and procreate will eventually turn back into wolves because wolves are the ideal dog and would dominate the species.  Even the GSP's.


----------



## Dusty

sealybobo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.
> 
> I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get tired of farting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about you at the dog park.  My buddy has 2 GSP's.  He deer hunts but he ONLY takes his GSP hunting birds.  His wife said, "he points at mice too".  So basically a GSP is good for bird and mice.
> 
> And she says they are a handful in the home.  She needs to run them or they are obnoxious.
> 
> And we talked about how you are correct that if human's disappeared eventually the dogs that survive and procreate will eventually turn back into wolves because wolves are the ideal dog and would dominate the species.  Even the GSP's.
Click to expand...

A GSP tracks, hunts, points and retrieves anything from flies to deer and wild boar or even dumbasses lost in the woods with Benji

So you shoot any dogs today genius, you know the dogs that might find your secret pot groves along your ebike trail.  LOL so you take Benji to the fenced in doggie park so that he does not get lost in the woods or worse get eaten by the dog eating whitetail.  Hysterical, my dogs hate the dog park as all the patrons are retarded

What about that officer shirley.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
Click to expand...


the first National Bee was in 1925

On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee

If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
Click to expand...

Are you two idiots going to play dueling illogical conclusions now? Or are you going to continue to spew racist nonsense while your fellow idiot continues to play 'fantasy history to make me feel better'?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, let's get back on topic.     Address the topic of dog breeds and whether they are proof of evolution.    Or at least stick with dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are not evolved from wolves, if anything de-evolution happened.  Some dog breeds can neither mate, conceive or birth naturally meaning that a human artificially inseminates the female then does a c section to allow for birthing.  This is not evolution, it is a severely morbidly mutated wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases that is accurate.   In other cases, selective breeding may be imitating evolution, since the more desirable traits carry through and aid the animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dog breed has better traits for surviving than a wolf?
> 
> Hmmm, a great pyrenees?  nope too big to catch anything and they will not be imitating sheep in the wild
> 
> A Husky because they run, nope they are slow as hell, just persistent
> 
> However it's all irrelevant because to dogs there are no dog breeds so the wolf is still the most evolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Great Pyrenee was not bred to catch anything.    It protects.    It is a livestock guardian.    It can withstand extremes of weather and will not back down when protecting it's herd or flock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great pyrenees can not survive in the wild because there will not be other great pyrenees to breed with.  Seriously if you have a brain you can turn it on now or is the gin in charge again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The breed will not stay true, but the dog will survive.    And lay off the "gin" jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The breed dies, and given enough time and mixing with wild canines, wolves and coyotes they will become pure wolves and coyotes once again.
> 
> Gin abuse is not a joke, you need to accept this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the breeds will mix and they will all become various versions of wolves and coyotes.
> 
> I do not abuse gin.    And you are a liar to claim that I do.   I have explained to you why I do not think you are funny with this shit.  Now stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the long term all domestic dog traits die and the wolf reigns again as human surrogates only bred mutated wolves meaning that the DNA of a dachshund says that it is a wolf.  This precludes there being any evolution.  Pretty cool that my previous threads on this topic were scavenged
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the theory of evolution. Your arguments prove it. Doesn’t matter if the wolf is the best. By selective breeding we decided what was best. If we wanted a guard dog aggression was best. If we wanted a family friendly pet we decided a non violent trait was best so we made it so.
> 
> Nature wouldn’t have made the dogs we made correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed the pug is a wonder of evolution meant to be able to keep up with you on the ebike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still there is your proof of evolution. If we could breed a wolf with a better canine like say a gsp, we could make a better evolved dog but we got nothing better.
> 
> I suppose we have helped the wolves get better. Any dumb ones that get too close to humans get killed. So we’ve helped make wolves evolve to be a better species. And we kill off the dumb ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get tired of farting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about you at the dog park.  My buddy has 2 GSP's.  He deer hunts but he ONLY takes his GSP hunting birds.  His wife said, "he points at mice too".  So basically a GSP is good for bird and mice.
> 
> And she says they are a handful in the home.  She needs to run them or they are obnoxious.
> 
> And we talked about how you are correct that if human's disappeared eventually the dogs that survive and procreate will eventually turn back into wolves because wolves are the ideal dog and would dominate the species.  Even the GSP's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A GSP tracks, hunts, points and retrieves anything from flies to deer and wild boar or even dumbasses lost in the woods with Benji
> 
> So you shoot any dogs today genius, you know the dogs that might find your secret pot groves along your ebike trail.  LOL so you take Benji to the fenced in doggie park so that he does not get lost in the woods or worse get eaten by the dog eating whitetail.  Hysterical, my dogs hate the dog park as all the patrons are retarded
> 
> What about that officer shirley.
Click to expand...

The GSP's don't seem to fit in at the dog park but they run around so mission accomplished.  My dog only follows me in the dog park.  We go behind the dog park into the woods where it's legal to hunt.  My dog chases anything too.  Has even chased a coyote.  I was so glad when he stopped and came back.  WHEW.

The GSP isn't a cute fun playful dog in the dog park.  Not my favorite breed.  My buddy only uses his for bird hunting.  LAME.  I don't even hunt bird.  Except that one turkey I shot and the bolt ricochayed off his feathers.  Something you didn't believe happened because you couldn't wrap your little brain around it.  Why?  Because you don't know shit about hunting.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two idiots going to play dueling illogical conclusions now? Or are you going to continue to spew racist nonsense while your fellow idiot continues to play 'fantasy history to make me feel better'?
Click to expand...

Again you are attacking us and not discussing the subject.  How many times are you going to call me a racist and not discuss the thread subject?  If you can't discuss the thread topic beat it.  No one cares what you think unk.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two idiots going to play dueling illogical conclusions now? Or are you going to continue to spew racist nonsense while your fellow idiot continues to play 'fantasy history to make me feel better'?
Click to expand...

I asked a question.  He will answer it.  You certainly won't.  Here let's ask you and see if you will answer it.

How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No one cares what you think unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You do.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?
Click to expand...

It is painful to see that you are so stupid you can't understand why the question itself is illogical.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is painful to see that you are so stupid you can't understand why the question itself is illogical.
Click to expand...

It's not illogical you idiot.  I asked why do you think that in almost 100 years of the USA having a spelling bee, only one black person has ever won.  What's illogical about that?  You can't answer?  You don't have an opinion?  Then fuck right off.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is painful to see that you are so stupid you can't understand why the question itself is illogical.
Click to expand...

Coward.  Can't even give your opinion on why you believe in 100 years only 1 black has won the spelling bee.  It's not an illogical question.  Your opinion why might be illogical but the question I'm asking isn't illogical.  That's just what you say when you are too much of a coward to give an opinion.

Now is your chance to answer a question.  Something we all know you never do.  Pussy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No one cares what you think unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do.
Click to expand...

I care what you think because I'm pretty sure it would expose you as the racist you are.  Just because you won't answer the hard questions doesn't mean you aren't a racist.  It just means you are a coward.  If you answered my questions it would lead us to a logical conclusion.  You are a racist.  But when you won't even answer a simple question and claim the question is "illogical"?  What' illogical about asking why only 1 black has ever won a spelling bee?

It's the same thing as me asking you why you think so few CEO's are black.  You won't answer that question either.  You'll claim it's ILLOGICAL.  OK Spock.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is painful to see that you are so stupid you can't understand why the question itself is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not illogical you idiot. ....
Click to expand...

It is completely illogical, you damn idiot. The implication that participation in something as random and self-selecting as a fucking spelling bee is an indication of intelligence based on race is unbelievably stupid, even for you. If you ever had any speck of a brain, your vile racism has rotted it away entirely.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No one cares what you think unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care what you think because ...
Click to expand...

Because you know the mountain of evidence that YOU are a racist is irrefutable, so you really, really want to believe that I am as well. I am not.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
Click to expand...


*"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*

Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.

I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
Click to expand...

You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.  

No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.  

Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?

Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.

Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
Click to expand...

*"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*

No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?

I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.

*"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*

Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.

 The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?

*"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*

Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
Click to expand...

The first people were black idiot.  So of course the first people to learn to write were black.  Then some humans evolved to be white.  I'm talking about measuring intelligence today.  Is there a better way besides a spelling bee?  One in which TODAY blacks do better than whites?  Of course not.

Let's look at the smartest people in the world.  Are they athletes?  By your logic, the best physical specimens would also be the smartest.  They are not.  





Name a way blacks exceed whites in intelligence today.  You can't why?  Because we held you back 500 years.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
Click to expand...

Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?

Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No one cares what you think unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care what you think because ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you know the mountain of evidence that YOU are a racist is irrefutable, so you really, really want to believe that I am as well. I am not.
Click to expand...

Coward.  I see you ran away from my question.  In fact you deleted my question before replying.  Coward.  Flat out pussy.  Crickets.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come in almost 100 years only one black has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is painful to see that you are so stupid you can't understand why the question itself is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not illogical you idiot. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is completely illogical, you damn idiot. The implication that participation in something as random and self-selecting as a fucking spelling bee is an indication of intelligence based on race is unbelievably stupid, even for you. If you ever had any speck of a brain, your vile racism has rotted it away entirely.
Click to expand...

Ok then why are there so few black CEO's in corporate America?  If you can't explain why only 1 black in 100 years has won the spelling bee.  

Random and self selecting?  

a type of bias that can arise when study participants choose their own treatment conditions, rather than being randomly assigned. 

As far as random goes pick another thing that's based on intelligence.  And self selecting?  

Are you saying it's because blacks haven't tried?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
Click to expand...

Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.

I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No one cares what you think unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care what you think because ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you know the mountain of evidence that YOU are a racist is irrefutable, so you really, really want to believe that I am as well. I am not.
Click to expand...

How come only 1 black person in the history of the spelling bee has won the thing?  Maybe you think it's because blacks in America don't care about it but if they did then they would win?  Maybe so.  Let's put them to the test.  Now that this one black person has become the Barrack Obama of spelling bees, maybe that will encourage more black kids to try to win it, or a math or science competition rather than focus 100% on becoming an NBA player.  That could possibly be true.  Blacks, at least in cities like where you teach, aren't trying.  Or too many black kids in America have poor parents and maybe even only one parent and kids like that don't win spelling bees because they have shitty teachers like you in the inner cities.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
Click to expand...

True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
Click to expand...

Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.  

So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?  

And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, you idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ...  I see you ran away from my question.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I addressed your stupid question, stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
Click to expand...

Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.

Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You need to stop trying to tell other people what they believe, asshole. Every discuss you enter is just a discussion with yourself, because you are too stupid and incompetent to respond to what people actually say. In your straw man land you just make up whatever bullshit you want to respond to then pretend you are having a discussion with the person to whom you attribute it. In other words, you are too stupid and dishonest to have a real discussion.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
Click to expand...

I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.

I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
Click to expand...

Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.  

How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.

What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
Click to expand...

Well you sound like an exception to the rule not the norm.  Smarter than MIT grads and you won a spelling bee.  

Today I'm not saying all blacks are dumber than all whites.  There are smart blacks that are smarter than dumb whites but the smartest whites are smarter than the smartest blacks.  And Asians are smarter than both of us.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  ....
Click to expand...

Once again, there is no "us," asshole. You speak for no one but yourself. Everyone is ahead of you right now.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
Click to expand...

So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.

Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.

Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There are smart blacks that are smarter than dumb whites but the smartest whites are smarter than the smartest blacks.  And Asians are smarter than both of us.  Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes you are wrong, you racist piece of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
Click to expand...










						Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
					

For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.




					www.voxweb.nl
				




*Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.

It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.


So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?

And Asians aren't perfect

You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?

Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’

Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.
> 
> Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.
> 
> Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.
Click to expand...

Yes, Africans are very smart.  I'm talking about African Americans.  You guys have taken a 500 year step backward.









						African immigrants are more educated than most — including people born in U.S.
					

Lots of the news from sub-Saharan Africa is about war, famine, poverty or political upheaval.




					www.latimes.com
				




African immigrants are more educated than most — including people born in U.S.​
It's not your fault.  We didn't let you guys learn for 500 years and the ones we let learn, we put in shitty ghettos with inferior books and inferior teachers like unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
Click to expand...

Bobobrainless cites a TV mini series as his 'evidence.'  

Because in only certain parts of the country at only certain times there were laws against educating slaves, that means those laws were universally followed? Jefferson didn't follow them. During the time period you are imagining, there were many blacks in the country who became better educated (and vastly more intelligent) than you will ever be. So, because there were some laws in some places the extent to which they were followed we cannot know, this created evolutionary changes in the DNA of all black people in America? The depths of your stupidity are unfathomable.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There are smart blacks that are smarter than dumb whites but the smartest whites are smarter than the smartest blacks.  And Asians are smarter than both of us.  Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are wrong, you racist piece of shit.
Click to expand...

African Americans score lower than European Americans on vocabulary, reading, and math tests, as well as on tests that claim to measure scholastic aptitude and intelligence. The gap appears before children enter kindergarten and it persists into adulthood. It has narrowed since 1970, but the typical American black still scores below 75 percent of American whites on almost every standardized test.

Explain how I'm wrong exactly.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
> 
> 
> For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voxweb.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.
> 
> It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.
> 
> 
> So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?
> 
> And Asians aren't perfect
> 
> You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?
> 
> Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’
> 
> Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.
Click to expand...

Without quotation marks that is plagiarism, criminal. And no, the material you plagiarized does not prove the point you are imagining, racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Bobobrainless is stupid enough to engage in a stupid conversation with a fellow idiot who is trying proclaim an imaginary 'black superiority' story. Both of your motivations are obvious and ridiculous.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bobobrainless cites a TV mini series as his 'evidence.'
> 
> Because in only certain parts of the country at only certain times there were laws against educating slaves, that means those laws were universally followed? Jefferson didn't follow them. During the time period you are imagining, there were many blacks in the country who became better educated (and vastly more intelligent) than you will ever be. So, because there were some laws in some places the extent to which they were followed we cannot know, this created evolutionary changes in the DNA of all black people in America? The depths of your stupidity are unfathomable.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to explain the results we have today.  Ok, so blacks up north were allowed to go to school.  What school?  Detroit Public Schools?  Ok then explain this:

For a fourth straight time, Detroit students have scored the lowest among big-city districts in math and reading, according to national test results released Wednesday.

Detroit Public Schools’ fourth- and eighth-graders lagged students in 20 other districts included in the National Assessment of Educational Progress Trial Urban District Assessment. DPS also ranked lowest in 2009, 2011 and 2013.

Achievement levels on the exam are basic, proficient and advanced. Students who score below basic lack fundamental skills.

The results did include some positive news for the state’s largest district. Average scores in Detroit ticked upward in fourth- and eighth-grade math, as did basic skill rates.

In math, 36 percent of DPS fourth-graders achieved at or above basic level, up from 35 percent in 2013, while 27 percent of eighth-graders tested at or above basic, up from 24 percent.

In reading, 27 percent of Detroit fourth-graders tested at or above basic, down from 30 percent in 2013, while 44 percent of eighth-graders were at or above basic, down from 46 percent.

You claim to teach in a inner city school.  I'm sure you deal with this too.  

Education expert Kenneth Wong, chairman of the education department at Brown University, said the test results illustrate the need for broad changes in Detroit’s education system.

Blame teacher like you who need to be better trained.  One of the solutions is an increased emphasis on professional development for teachers.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bobobrainless is stupid enough to engage in a stupid conversation with a fellow idiot who is trying proclaim an imaginary 'black superiority' story. Both of your motivations are obvious and ridiculous.


Bingo.  I'm just trying to get to the truth.  Or what YOU think is the truth.  No bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Detroit students have scored the lowest among big-city districts in math and reading, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

And that 'proves' evolutionary changes in DNA? How do you function in everyday life being so fucking stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..  I'm just trying to get to the truth. ....
Click to expand...

YOU wouldn't know the truth if it picked your stupid ass up and threw you through the wall.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.
> 
> Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.
> 
> Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.
Click to expand...

How come black kids in Detroit are doing so poorly?  If you say it's because we have held you back then you would be agreeing with my theory.  I'm just taking it a step further.  I'm saying that we held your great great great great grandpappy back.  And just like we were able to make different breeds of dogs, some smarter than others, I'm claiming by us not allowing you to read for hundreds of years has held your species back and that is showing up on your test results.  

If I'm wrong what is it?  Is it blacks aren't trying?  They would be smarter if they only tried?  That would be the parents fault.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Detroit students have scored the lowest among big-city districts in math and reading, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that 'proves' evolutionary changes in DNA? How do you function in everyday life being so fucking stupid?
Click to expand...

In a very short time we were able to make bulldogs, pitbulls, border collies, poodles, labs, rotts, german sheppards.  Some dogs are smarter than others.  No amount of training will make a lab smarter than a border collie.  And we did this in a very short time.  A lot shorter than 500 years.  So yes it's possible we held back blacks for hundreds of years and that explains their low test results.  If not then it's just simply the bad parents and shitty teachers who teach in our nations ghettos.


----------



## Unkotare

Humans are not dogs.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ...So yes it's possible we held back blacks for hundreds of years and that explains their low test results.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because in only certain parts of the country at only certain times there were laws against educating slaves, that means those laws were universally followed? Jefferson didn't follow them. During the time period you are imagining, there were many blacks in the country who became better educated (and vastly more intelligent) than you will ever be. So, because there were some laws in some places the extent to which they were followed we cannot know, this created evolutionary changes in the DNA of all black people in America? The depths of your stupidity are unfathomable.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ....  If not then it's just simply the bad parents and shitty teachers who teach in our nations ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Another illogical conclusion.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
> 
> 
> For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voxweb.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.
> 
> It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.
> 
> 
> So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?
> 
> And Asians aren't perfect
> 
> You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?
> 
> Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’
> 
> Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.
Click to expand...

Asians are definitely not the smartest. I don't know if its bad luck or not but every single Asian I have worked with in IT doesnt know shit.  Not only that, they try to take credit for stuff they didnt do. East Indians will do the same thing but at least most of the ones I have met are smart.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.
> 
> Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.
> 
> Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come black kids in Detroit are doing so poorly?  If you say it's because we have held you back then you would be agreeing with my theory.  I'm just taking it a step further.  I'm saying that we held your great great great great grandpappy back.  And just like we were able to make different breeds of dogs, some smarter than others, I'm claiming by us not allowing you to read for hundreds of years has held your species back and that is showing up on your test results.
> 
> If I'm wrong what is it?  Is it blacks aren't trying?  They would be smarter if they only tried?  That would be the parents fault.
Click to expand...

When you say "doing so poorly" by whos standards are you using?  The fatal flaw with most whites is they think they determine what the standards are so their perspective is always wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.
> 
> Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.
> 
> Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come black kids in Detroit are doing so poorly?  If you say it's because we have held you back then you would be agreeing with my theory.  I'm just taking it a step further.  I'm saying that we held your great great great great grandpappy back.  And just like we were able to make different breeds of dogs, some smarter than others, I'm claiming by us not allowing you to read for hundreds of years has held your species back and that is showing up on your test results.
> 
> If I'm wrong what is it?  Is it blacks aren't trying?  They would be smarter if they only tried?  That would be the parents fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say "doing so poorly" by whos standards are you using?  The fatal flaw with most whites is they think they determine what the standards are so their perspective is always wrong.
Click to expand...

My dad is telling me how the Greeks Turks Bulgarians and albanians to this day all hate each other. Very few mingle. Humans are tribal.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True back then.  Yes.  What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its irrelevant what year it was. The point is that we were already thousands of years ahead of you. Your claim was that Blacks being held back 400 years from learning (which never happened btw) made whites smarter. If we were held back 400 years and we were already thousands of years ahead of you then that 400 years would be like small blip in time.
> 
> Heres another example. I got into IT without knowing a single person that was in the field. I literally took a book, read it, and passed the test all in one month.  The racist manager of the group got fired because he wouldn't let me in the network group. (thats another story). The lady that took over brought me in and I found out that the test I had taken and passed in 1 month none of the other white guys had passed after years of trying.  These guys were mostly graduates of MIT.  How does a guy from a horrible public school system do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you were ahead of us long time ago.  But from 1500 to current not so much.
> 
> How did you do that?  Your slave ancestor probably was raped by her white master and you have white in you.
> 
> What do you mean it never happened?  We didn't stop black slaves from reading and writing?  The movie Roots lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if we were ahead by thousands of years we are smarter than you.
> 
> Thats failed logic.   The white guys were 100% white.
> 
> Never happened. They tried to keep Blacks from learning but we were smarter than them and found ways to learn anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come black kids in Detroit are doing so poorly?  If you say it's because we have held you back then you would be agreeing with my theory.  I'm just taking it a step further.  I'm saying that we held your great great great great grandpappy back.  And just like we were able to make different breeds of dogs, some smarter than others, I'm claiming by us not allowing you to read for hundreds of years has held your species back and that is showing up on your test results.
> 
> If I'm wrong what is it?  Is it blacks aren't trying?  They would be smarter if they only tried?  That would be the parents fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say "doing so poorly" by whos standards are you using?  The fatal flaw with most whites is they think they determine what the standards are so their perspective is always wrong.
Click to expand...

He also wants me to tell you at work the whites treated him like shit but the blacks treated him good. Blacks are better maybe


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
> 
> 
> For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voxweb.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.
> 
> It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.
> 
> 
> So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?
> 
> And Asians aren't perfect
> 
> You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?
> 
> Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’
> 
> Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians are definitely not the smartest. I don't know if its bad luck or not but every single Asian I have worked with in IT doesnt know shit.  Not only that, they try to take credit for stuff they didnt do. East Indians will do the same thing but at least most of the ones I have met are smart.
Click to expand...

Here’s what I got from you yesterday. Blacks would do better if they cared. If they tried. It’s not that they aren’t as smart.

And as a liberal I know the argument to make in defense of black people for not trying. For years they tried and still failed because the system was rigged. This is why so many blacks in poor communities have given up. They feel it’s hopeless.

Well maybe the playing field isn’t completely level. That doesn’t mean blacks should stop trying.

And aren’t you proof they can succeed? Actually you are like a Ben Carson. You said you are so smart you did better than MIT students. You’re a bad example because you’re gifted. Not fair for Ben Carson to say if he did it so can they because not everyone is smart enough to become a doctor.

I think the point I’m trying to make is blacks don’t win spelling bees because they don’t try. We need to change that. You Need to teach black kids things aren’t hopeless. And stop teaching your kids we are the devil. Most of us aren’t. Are we trI also? Do we have prejudice? Sure. But as insulting as I am to you guys, I would still hire a black and accept a black if he was dating and good to my daughter.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innovation​....I would still hire a black and accept a black if he was dating and good to my daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh, you would "accept" him? How gracious of you! Typical liberal with 0% self awareness, racist. And, do you have a daughter?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
> 
> 
> For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voxweb.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.
> 
> It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.
> 
> 
> So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?
> 
> And Asians aren't perfect
> 
> You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?
> 
> Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’
> 
> Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians are definitely not the smartest. I don't know if its bad luck or not but every single Asian I have worked with in IT doesnt know shit.  Not only that, they try to take credit for stuff they didnt do. East Indians will do the same thing but at least most of the ones I have met are smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s what I got from you yesterday. Blacks would do better if they cared. If they tried. It’s not that they aren’t as smart.
> 
> And as a liberal I know the argument to make in defense of black people for not trying. For years they tried and still failed because the system was rigged. This is why so many blacks in poor communities have given up. They feel it’s hopeless.
> 
> Well maybe the playing field isn’t completely level. That doesn’t mean blacks should stop trying.
> 
> And aren’t you proof they can succeed? Actually you are like a Ben Carson. You said you are so smart you did better than MIT students. You’re a bad example because you’re gifted. Not fair for Ben Carson to say if he did it so can they because not everyone is smart enough to become a doctor.
> 
> I think the point I’m trying to make is blacks don’t win spelling bees because they don’t try. We need to change that. You Need to teach black kids things aren’t hopeless. And stop teaching your kids we are the devil. Most of us aren’t. Are we trI also? Do we have prejudice? Sure. But as insulting as I am to you guys, I would still hire a black and accept a black if he was dating and good to my daughter.
Click to expand...

Actually that's misleading because it makes it seems like Black people in the ghetto are simply bored. That's the furthest thing from the truth. As a kid we have our dreams of being and doing big things. I wanted to be a scientist in the field of zoology. However, reality in the form of racism and violence gradually beats down those dreams.  For me that started once I became a threat to white people. Around 12. Some give up. Some like me keep going because of sports or some other opportunity. Maybe it should be phrased like this. Blacks would "do better" if they were able to thrive instead of just surviving.  We didn't get to just go to school. We had to plan escape routes and how we were going to get to school without encountering racist cops or gang members. It takes a certain mindset to thrive in the environment of racism and violence.  My mindset was that there was no way some honkies were going to stop me.  You claim I am gifted. I'm not. I would say of the kids I knew growing up I would be middle of the pack in native intelligence.  My mindset, along with opportunities, and family kept me from giving up.  There were many kids that I felt were more intelligent than I was. Some gave up. Some died in violence. Some made it out.  I volunteer each year to teach coding to kids from my old neighborhood. Its amazing to watch them quickly pick up the principals. Theres no way anyone can convince me Blacks are less intelligent than white's for any reason. Thats out of the question and laughable to me.  My view is that Blacks are _more_ intelligent. That's where you would have to start your argument.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> From dogs being "proof of evolution" to a pissing contest in turkey hunting.
> Pretty pathetic when the *Moderator* (sick) is in the middle of it and can't untie his little weenie from the pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a poster getting pissy about where a thread went.
> 
> Feel free to report me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it I am notifying the hall monitor about you and after school I am telling your Mommy that you said a bad word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you were one of those kids in school who would do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you still have a picture of your alcoholic father hanging over your full bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have read the rules, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s get back on subject. I was thinking about how we might be smarter than black people because for 400 plus years we didn’t even let them read. So we held their brain development back. People will say that’s racist but there is truth to it. I saw this
> The human brain has evolved gradually over the passage of time; a series of incremental changes occurred as a result of external stimuli and conditions.
> 
> There have been studies that strongly support the idea that the level of intelligence associated with humans is not unique to our species. Scholars suggest that this could have, in part, been caused by convergent evolution. One common characteristic that is present in species of "high degree intelligence" (i.e. dolphins, great apes, and humans - _Homo sapiens_) is a brain of enlarged size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big head doesnt automatically mean you are smarter. Look how big the Neanderthals heads were and how stupid they were.  All that space was taken up by circuitry specifically geared towards visual acuity instead of intelligence producing grey matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve already agreed “bigger head” doesn’t automatically mean smarter. But a bigger brain doesn’t hurt either.
> 
> Heres the point I’m trying to make. All dogs have a similar ancestor. The wolves. Look at all the different breeds we have been able to make in such a short time. Everyone of them including the smartest one might not be as smart as the original wolf. Doesn’t matter. The fact is in a very short time we were able to create breeds of dogs some smarter than others. Very short time period.
> 
> So, I think we fucked over blacks by not allowing them to read or write for 500 years.
> 
> Doesnt matter if our brains got bigger in that time. I’m simply suggesting we could be border collies and blacks could be labs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you are saying but you forget Blacks have tens of thousands of years head start with the accumulation of knowledge. Even during the 300-400 year time period Blacks were still reading and being taught to read by some whites.
> 
> Using your wolf to dog analogy one has to agree there is no dog that is going to be more intelligent than the wolf. The wolf is the original, the primitive root for canines. Black people are the same for humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first National Bee was in 1925
> 
> On July 8, Zaila Avant-garde became the first African American middle school student to win the Scripps National Spelling Bee
> 
> If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If blacks are smarter how come only one has won the spelling bee?"*
> 
> Who told you winning a spelling bee is the only way to determine if you are smart?  I'm pretty sure that if winning the spelling bee was something most Black kids set as a goal they would dominate it.
> 
> I'll give you a good example using basketball. Whites frequently claimed Blacks didnt have what it took to play in the NBA. I guess you can figure out just how wrong they were because they used the same logic you are using now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about physical compared to intelligence.  Why didn't you say blacks can't coach or be quarterbacks.  That still seems to hold true.  A couple exceptions but most of the great coaches and QB's are white guys.
> 
> No one said spelling bee's are the only way to measure intelligence but it's one way.  And in 100 years only one black has cared about spelling bees?  Maybe that's your problem.  Instead of focusing on spelling bees you guys are playing basketball.
> 
> Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?
> 
> Maybe this black winning will inspire blacks in the hood to start trying.  That may turn out to be their problem.  They don't even try.
> 
> Oh, and maybe the reason no black has won is because for 500 years we held your black brains back developmentally.  So today's black American is 500 years behind whites.  Not your fault.  We didn't even allow you to learn to read and write for 400 years.  I'll accept full responsibility for the differences between us.  It wasn't fair what we did to you.  Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"You're talking about physical compared to intelligence. "*
> 
> No I'm not. Your brain controls both physical and mental responses. They are one and the same. You arent out there just blindly moving. Youre thinking, plotting, and strategizing as you move.  You must have never played a sport?
> 
> I'll give you an example thats more to your liking though.  2 years after slavery ended Blacks were starting to dominate the political field..so whites fearing they couldnt compete ended Reconstrucion.
> 
> *"Ok, if spelling isn't a good way to measure intelligence name another way where blacks exceed white intelligence.  What way of testing IQ do blacks shine?"*
> 
> Thats easy. Blacks are the ones that taught whites on not one but two occasions. They were the first to write books and have written languages. If whites were smart they would have done it first.
> 
> The IQ test is a fable. A myth. White people are not smart enough to make a test to gauge intelligence.  The IQ test is basically the equivalent of the Puritans practice of burning someone alive to find out if they are a witch or not.  Its based on false assumptions, the major one being that white people are the ones that define what intellect is.  How are you going to try to define something you had to be taught and are new to?
> 
> *"Still the fact is your people are 400 years behind us.  Now many of you blacks have white genes in your DNA.  You may not have this problem as much as a 100% American negro."*
> 
> Blacks world wide are thousands of years ahead of whites for the reasons I already mentioned.  If whites had been held back for 400 years they would have experienced a Dark Age.  Oh wait! You guys did experience a dark age that we had to come rescue you from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show me a link to a source that shows how blacks saved us from a dark age?
> 
> Can you explain how blacks today are thousands of years ahead of whites?  In what way?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go read about the Moors. Not the fake anglo-saxon version.
> 
> I already told you. You guys were still living in caves when we created civilizations.  We freely educated you via the Greeks and then did it again when you forgot your own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is a Republican/Conservative.  They believe there are so few black CEO's in America because the whites who get those jobs are just more qualified.  There's no bias.  If he does believe bias exists he has yet to admit it.
> 
> So, I'm curious why he thinks there are so few black spelling bee champs.  Is it because black kids aren't trying?  Is spelling bias?  You blacks claim the intelligence tests are racist because they were created by whites.  I remember on Good Times they said if you asked a black about George Washington Carver, he would do better but instead the tests are euro centric tests that are unfair to black kids.  Well are you saying that about spelling too?  Are spelling bees unfair?
> 
> And I think you are saying that blacks would win if they cared.  Is that true?  If not, why aren't black kids ever winning?  Either way, you're busted.  Because many of us say the problem with the African American community is that they just aren't trying.  So which is it?  Are blacks not as smart as us or are they just not trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won the only spelling bee I was ever in so I cant answer that question.
> 
> I have absolutely zero doubt Black people would dominate in whatever took their interest and whites were not actively shutting them out. I personally didnt know anyone whos aspiration in life was to win a spelling bee. I dont understand why you think I am busted though. What does trying to win a spelling bee have to do with making more money and creating generational wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Chinese students really the smartest? - Vox magazine
> 
> 
> For years now Chinese students have scored high on international performance lists. But they’re not better at everything. There’s still hope for young Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voxweb.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese* students are the *smartest*. Slightly *smarter* than *Japanese* or Korean students, definitely *smarter* than the *smartest* Europeans, and even intellectually superior to their American peers.
> 
> It was 2009 when Shanghai first took part in the study, which tests fifteen-year olds on reading comprehension, maths and science. The Chinese promptly ended up at the top, a feat they repeated three years later. They surpassed the best European country, Finland, in every category. In maths, Shanghai even performed 20% better than the OECD average. The Netherlands has been hovering around that average for years.
> 
> 
> So you see I'm not saying whites are the smartest.  Just not the dumbest.  Guess who is at the bottom?
> 
> And Asians aren't perfect
> 
> You might almost think today’s young Europeans are a lost generation, intellectually overshadowed by their Chinese peers. But what does this kind of score on an educational ranking actually say?
> 
> Not much, says Ard Lazonder, Professor of Educational Science at Radboud University, reassuringly. China’s standardised education, with its strong focus on cognitive development, may help students excel in PISA scores, he says, but it does so at the expense of other things. ‘For example soft skills, like teamwork and presentation techniques. These skills aren’t paid much attention in Chinese education, whereas European countries really focus on them.’
> 
> Innovation​Creativity suffers too, as studies show. For example, in 2012, US researchers concluded in scientific journal On the Horizon that China struggles to produce innovative and creative entrepreneurs. For its innovation the country is highly dependent on students being educated abroad and returning home with new ideas. If China doesn’t rigorously reform its education, the researchers conclude, it’s unlikely to ever develop the innovation- driven higher education system it dreams of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians are definitely not the smartest. I don't know if its bad luck or not but every single Asian I have worked with in IT doesnt know shit.  Not only that, they try to take credit for stuff they didnt do. East Indians will do the same thing but at least most of the ones I have met are smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s what I got from you yesterday. Blacks would do better if they cared. If they tried. It’s not that they aren’t as smart.
> 
> And as a liberal I know the argument to make in defense of black people for not trying. For years they tried and still failed because the system was rigged. This is why so many blacks in poor communities have given up. They feel it’s hopeless.
> 
> Well maybe the playing field isn’t completely level. That doesn’t mean blacks should stop trying.
> 
> And aren’t you proof they can succeed? Actually you are like a Ben Carson. You said you are so smart you did better than MIT students. You’re a bad example because you’re gifted. Not fair for Ben Carson to say if he did it so can they because not everyone is smart enough to become a doctor.
> 
> I think the point I’m trying to make is blacks don’t win spelling bees because they don’t try. We need to change that. You Need to teach black kids things aren’t hopeless. And stop teaching your kids we are the devil. Most of us aren’t. Are we trI also? Do we have prejudice? Sure. But as insulting as I am to you guys, I would still hire a black and accept a black if he was dating and good to my daughter.
Click to expand...

*"I think the point I’m trying to make is blacks don’t win spelling bees because they don’t try. We need to change that."*

I agree its not a priority for most Black kids but then its not a priority for most kids.  I've never encountered a kid that said they wanted to win the national spelling bee of any race.

*"You Need to teach black kids things aren’t hopeless. And stop teaching your kids we are the devil. Most of us aren’t. "*

I do teach Black kids things are not hopeless. I don't teach kids that white people are devils. That would infer some aura of supernatural powers.  I teach them to be wary of whites and that most whites are untrustworthy.

So you changed your mind about being ok with a Black guy dating your daughter huh?


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> ebikes are not good for the health of the rider, a push bike is and ebikes contain lithium batteries that are massively damaging to the environment and push bikes are not
> 
> Go back to wanking











						Biden Seeks To Boost Fuel Economy To Thwart Trump Rollback
					

The Biden administration wants automakers to raise gas mileage and cut tailpipe pollution between now and model year 2026.




					www.huffpost.com
				




The Biden administration wants automakers to raise gas mileage and cut tailpipe pollution between now and model year 2026, and it has won a voluntary commitment Thursday from the industry that electric vehicles will comprise up to half of U.S. sales by the end of the decade.
The moves are big steps toward President Joe Biden’s pledge to cut emissions and battle climate change as he pushes a history-making shift in the U.S. from internal combustion engines to battery-powered vehicles. They also reflect a delicate balance to gain both industry and union support for the environmental effort, with the future promise of new jobs and billions in new federal investments in electric vehicles.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Actually that's misleading because it makes it seems like Black people in the ghetto are simply bored. That's the furthest thing from the truth. As a kid we have our dreams of being and doing big things. I wanted to be a scientist in the field of zoology. However, reality in the form of racism and violence gradually beats down those dreams.  For me that started once I became a threat to white people. Around 12. Some give up. Some like me keep going because of sports or some other opportunity. Maybe it should be phrased like this. Blacks would "do better" if they were able to thrive instead of just surviving.  We didn't get to just go to school. We had to plan escape routes and how we were going to get to school without encountering racist cops or gang members. It takes a certain mindset to thrive in the environment of racism and violence.  My mindset was that there was no way some honkies were going to stop me.  You claim I am gifted. I'm not. I would say of the kids I knew growing up I would be middle of the pack in native intelligence.  My mindset, along with opportunities, and family kept me from giving up.  There were many kids that I felt were more intelligent than I was. Some gave up. Some died in violence. Some made it out.  I volunteer each year to teach coding to kids from my old neighborhood. Its amazing to watch them quickly pick up the principals. Theres no way anyone can convince me Blacks are less intelligent than white's for any reason. Thats out of the question and laughable to me.  My view is that Blacks are _more_ intelligent. That's where you would have to start your argument.


Finally a black person admits their black community was more dangerous than our white communities.  You admit you had to sneak out of school to avoid gangs.  Please don't suggest black kids walking home from school have to worry about police.  I just don't buy that.  That is not a fear kids in Detroit walking home from school have.  I know.  I went to a DPS.

And by the way, a lot of black kids in Detroit have never seen a white person before.  So they have NEVER experienced racism.  All they know is what their parents tell them.  And their parents tell them they are poor because of white people.  So you grow up learning that the white man is the devil.  Perhaps you are teaching your kids the wrong things?

I don't think blacks are less intelligent.  I know it's environment.


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> When you say "doing so poorly" by whos standards are you using?  The fatal flaw with most whites is they think they determine what the standards are so their perspective is always wrong.


You are of course wrong.
(unwittingly proving what you disagree with).
Asians outscore whites (who designed the tests) on Both IQ and SAT tests at home and overseas despite the fact we discriminated against them too.
Many Chinese came here as indentured railway labor just as the Blacks were freed from slavery.
The Chinese Exclusion act.
Japanese internment during WWII.
We nuked their resourceLess rock and killed half their male population
But look at them now.
Look at broke-ass sub-Saharan Africa. Despite great resources they are an ungovernable rabble with 75 IQs. (and throw in Haiti for good measure).
`


----------



## sealybobo

abu afak said:


> You are of course wrong.
> (unwittingly proving what you disagree with).
> Asians outscore whites on Both IQ and SAT tests at home and overseas despite the fact we discriminated against them too.
> Many Chinese came here as indentured railway labor just as the Blacks were freed from slavery.
> The Chinese Exclusion act.
> Japanese internment during WWII.
> We nuked their resourceLess rock and killed half their male population
> But look at them now.
> Look at broke-ass sub-Saharan Africa. Despite great resources they are an ungovernable rabble with 75 IQs. (and throw in Haiti for good measure).
> `


I will say this.  After we bombed them, we helped them rebuild.  We did business with them.  For years everything in America was "made in Japan".

Maybe we need to start seeing "made in Detroit".


----------



## abu afak

sealybobo said:


> I will say this.  After we bombed them, we helped them rebuild.  We did business with them.  For years everything in America was "made in Japan".
> 
> Maybe we need to start seeing "made in Detroit".


Britain colonized the planet. Many societies benefitted.
But in Africa the railways rot while in India those trains run on time.

and nowhere near everything was "made in Japan" Not anything like Made in China now.
NE Asians have on avg 105/106 IQs. sub-Sahara 65-80.
Why don't they say made in Malawi?
Because they are incapable of organizing (and self-governing) as their IQs would suggest.
`


----------



## sealybobo

abu afak said:


> Britain colonized the planet. Many societies benefitted.
> But in Africa the railways rot while in India those trains run on time.
> 
> and nowhere near everything was "made in Japan" Not anything like Made in China now.
> NE Asians have on avg 105/106 IQs. sub-Sahara 65-80.
> Why don't they say made in Malawi?
> Because they are incapable of organizing (and self-governing) as their IQs would suggest.
> `


And is it racist to point these things out if they are true?

Blacks can either come back with 1 of 2 arguments.  You are wrong or it's white people's fault.

Or they don't think our IQ tests are fair.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> And by the way, a lot of black kids in Detroit have never seen a white person before. ....


Bullshit.


----------



## abu afak

sealybobo said:


> And is it racist to point these things out if they are true?
> 
> Blacks can either come back with 1 of 2 arguments.  You are wrong or it's white people's fault.
> 
> Or they don't think our IQ tests are fair.


The country and world are proof of the IQ chart.
The world makes perfect sense once you understand it.
Instead we blame 'racism' (and tear the country apart) for different outcomes instead of the simple truth.
The idea that some groups are smarter than others is unthinkable/unacceptable to many people.
But this is it:

Richard Lynn:
Race -- -- - -- - -- -- --- --- -- -- -- - - -- Mean I.Q -- Mean brain size (cc)
East-Asians (China, Japan, Korea) --- --- --- 105 -- --- -- - 1416
Europeans --- --- ---- ------- -----  ----------100 --- ---- ---1369
South-East Asians - ----- ------- ------------ 90 ------------1332
Pacific Islanders -------- ------ ------- -------85------ ------1317
South Asians and North africans-------------84 - ---------- 1293
Africans---- -- ------ ----- - ------------ - ----71 -------- - - 1282
Australian aborigines --------- ------ -------- 62 ------------1225
 - - -
American 'Blacks' are at 85 as they are a mix averaging 76% sub-Saharan, 24% Euro, due to the cruelties of slavery

`


----------



## Likkmee

Selective breeding is NOT evolution


----------



## abu afak

Likkmee said:


> Selective breeding is NOT evolution
> View attachment 521922


I agree 100%.
But it does show what can be done with even less genes and less time than nature has, and that even that tiny amount of genes (much smaller than between human races) can make a big difference.
`


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bullshit.


Ok I'm assuming things are the same for them now that they were in 1988.  I went to college and Ephrum was a buddy we met in the dorms my freshman year.  He told me until he came up to college, he had never seen a white person before in his life.  He lived in Flint, MI.

According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Flint was: Black or African American: *54.08%* White: 39.08%

If he lived in a neighborhood like I grew up where he never left the city, I could see this being true.  I was shocked when he said it too.  I have to admit that when I lived in Detroit, I didn't see any whites either besides my family and the white principal who was beaten by the kids and hospitalized.

So I'm not ashamed to say I'm afraid of the black community.  Not any one individual black but any poor black community where blacks are the majority.


----------



## sealybobo

abu afak said:


> The country and world are proof of the IQ chart.
> The world makes perfect sense once you understand it.
> Instead we blame 'racism' (and tear the country apart) for different outcomes instead of the simple truth.
> The idea that some groups are smarter than others is unthinkable/unacceptable to many people.
> But this is it:
> 
> Richard Lynn:
> Race -- -- - -- - -- -- --- --- -- -- -- - - -- Mean I.Q -- Mean brain size (cc)
> East-Asians (China, Japan, Korea) --- --- --- 105 -- --- -- - 1416
> Europeans --- --- ---- ------- -----  ----------100 --- ---- ---1369
> South-East Asians - ----- ------- ------------ 90 ------------1332
> Pacific Islanders -------- ------ ------- -------85------ ------1317
> South Asians and North africans-------------84 - ---------- 1293
> Africans---- -- ------ ----- - ------------ - ----71 -------- - - 1282
> Australian aborigines --------- ------ -------- 62 ------------1225
> - - -
> American 'Blacks' are at 85 as they are a mix averaging 76% sub-Saharan, 24% Euro, due to the cruelties of slavery
> 
> `


What does unkotare say about this or is he just calling you a racist like he does to me?


----------



## abu afak

sealybobo said:


> What does unkotare say about this or is he just calling you a racist like he does to me?


The few interactions with him show he is a LW one-line hack.
He could never and has never debated me, just mouthed off.

Your theory about blacks being held back has some merit, except American Blacks (85) have IQs 15 pts higher than African Blacks (70), in good part due the fact they are on average 1/4 white (100), and live in a more advanced society.

Blacks were left behind as hunter gatherers in Africa while those who left 50,000+ years ago had to deal with colder climates/shelter, Winter/food storage, etc and eventually established agriculture, (10-20x the calories) free time, trade, cities, weights and measures, etc.
sub-Saharan Africans and other all-season equatorials were left behind. 10,000 years behind. (except physically, where other societies needed physicality less).

And so we see the world as it exists now.
It's Evolution 101 really.

PRE-Contact/'Discrimination'
When Marco Polo came upon China 800 years ago he found, Silk, Ceramics, Gun powder, Astronomical records and a Civil Service system.
When Stanley Found Livingstone in Africa in 1870 it might as well been 20,000 years ago as Africa lived the same way for 100,000 years.
So they are evolutionarily millennia behind.

`


----------



## sealybobo

abu afak said:


> The few interactions with him show he is a LW one-line hack.
> He could never and has never debated me, just mouthed off.
> 
> Your theory about blacks being held back has some merit, except American Blacks (85) have IQs 15 pts higher than African Blacks (70), in good part due the fact they are on average 1/4 white (100), and live in a more advanced society.
> 
> Blacks were left behind as hunter gatherers in Africa while those who left 50,000+ years ago had to deal with colder climates/shelter, Winter/food storage, etc and eventually established agriculture, (10-20x the calories) free time, trade, cities, weights and measures, etc.
> sub-Saharan Africans and other all-season equatorials were left behind. 10,000 years behind. (except physically, where other societies needed physicality less).
> 
> And so we see the world as it exists now.
> It's Evolution 101 really.
> 
> PRE-Contact/'Discrimination'
> When Marco Polo came upon China 800 years ago he found, Silk, Ceramics, Gun powder, Astronomical records and a Civil Service system.
> When Stanley Found Livingstone in Africa in 1870 it might as well been 20,000 years ago as Africa lived the same way for 100,000 years.
> So they are evolutionarily millennia behind.
> 
> `


This dawned on me one day when telling people at the dog park who didn't know that we made all the dogs in the park from wolves.  In a very very very short amount of time.  And some dogs are smarter than others.  For whatever the reasons, it's true.  Do you know what unkotare came back with?  We are not dogs.  That's it.  That was all he could reply.  So he derailed the conversation.  Does it matter that we are not dogs?  We are still animals.  The same laws of evolution apply to us as they do them right?  Then he comes back with "racist".

I'm not trying to be racist.  Actually, it was when usmb blacks told me they don't appreciate white liberals that I stopped always seeing things from a white liberals perspective.  I started to empathize with what the white conservatives were saying.  So actually, it was blacks who turned me conservative.  Not only here but black ghettos.  They are our nations embarrassment and Republicans are constantly calling us liberals out because we run those cities.  Well, you are right.  It's time blacks cleaned up their ghettos regardless of who put them in it.  Make it a better place.  On your own.  Without asking for whitey's help, which you don't appreciate anyways.

Anyways, if we can make a dumb dog from wolves and we can make a really smart one like a border collie, then it goes without saying that what we did to blacks for 400 years had to hold them back mentally.  But you  are also right.  Because they have been educated in America, they are actually smarter than African blacks.  

I wasn't trying to be racist.  I'm simply being honest.  What we did with dogs, and if you believe in evolution, what I'm suggesting only makes sense.


----------



## abu afak

sealybobo said:


> But you  are also right.  Because they have been educated in America, they are actually smarter than African blacks.


You missed the whole major point of thousands of years of Evolution and genetics... not education.

`


----------



## sealybobo

abu afak said:


> You missed the whole major point of thousands of years of Evolution and genetics... not education.
> 
> `


Well I hypothesize that by learning math and science for 1000 years we have altered our races evolution specifically in the brains intelligence.  I didn't say brain size.  Black people always get caught up in brain size.  Size doesn't matter.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Ok I'm assuming things are the same for them now that they were in 1988.  I went to college and Ephrum was a buddy we met in the dorms my freshman year.  He told me until he came up to college, he had never seen a white person before in his life.  ...


That's a lie.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> I wasn't trying to be racist.  .....


But that's what you did anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

abu afak said:


> The few interactions with him show he is a LW one-line hack.
> ...
> 
> `


"LW"?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> What does unkotare say about this or is he just calling you a racist like he does to me?


No one is forcing you to be a racist.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> So I'm not ashamed to say I'm afraid of the black community.  ....


Because you are a coward and a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> But that's what you did anyway.


No I wasn't, honestly.  But you and blacks can't handle having a conversation about this subject.  This is why it will never be solved.  PC Bitches like you and snowflake blacks who cry racism when someone's trying to have an honest discussion.  Fuck off pussy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Because you are a coward and a racist.


This coward could easily fuck you up.  And you don't even know what a dangerous community is.  You have white kids in your school?  That's not a ghetto pussy.  

And I'm not a racist.  Stop calling me one.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> "LW"?


Lightweight


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Lightweight


Keep guessing, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> This coward could easily .....


Keep dreaming, chickenshit racist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> And is it racist to point these things out if they are true?
> 
> Blacks can either come back with 1 of 2 arguments.  You are wrong or it's white people's fault.
> 
> Or they don't think our IQ tests are fair.


You would really benefit from some study of CRT.


----------



## sealybobo

Dusty said:


> And your dog can catch dead animals.................................... Amazing


Where you been bitch?  My dog bit a porcupine this weekend.  Can your dog do that?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Keep dreaming, chickenshit racist.


If I walked into your life I would completely own you.  






Ever see the Getaway?  Not the remake with Alec Baldwin the one with Steve McQueen.  You would be the veterinarian and I'd be the guy in the back seat.  Poor vet even his wife had no respect for him once she met a real man.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> If I walked into your life ....


You would leave via stretcher.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You would leave via stretcher.


Keep dreaming you closet racist homo


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Keep dreaming you closet racist homo


Whoa! Don't scare me, Mr. D2 never wrestled 30 years ago. That is some intimidating shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Whoa! Don't scare me, Mr. D2 never wrestled 30 years ago. That is some intimidating shit.


I remember a senior college starting wrestler (not a light weight like you) was picking on me.  Once a week we did something other than wrestle.  Soccer, baseball, football.  One week we played football and he said, "give the ball to sealybobo I want to lay him out".  I laid him out.  No one ever picked on me after that in fact I had a reputation after that.  

So you were a starter who made the regional finals in a D1 college wrestling?  BULLSHIT!  LOL.  That's what you are insinuating.  What a fucking liar.  Now are you ready to tell us your weight class pussy?

And I trained for a semester with Olympic Gold Medal Winner.  Are you claiming you're that tough?  No sir.  You stayed on the lightweight side of the mat.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Whoa! Don't scare me, Mr. D2 never wrestled 30 years ago. That is some intimidating shit.


Do you think anyone believes you were in the regional finals in college wrestling and got hurt?  At least my story is believable.  I said I wrestled for a year.  Ok so it was a semester.  And I was a redshirt.  And it was a D2 school.  But you're claiming you were a superstar.  Add that to the list of all the other things you claim to be exceptional at.  It's so fucking unbelievable it's sad.  

Why won't you tell us your weight class you fucking pussy?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I remember a senior college starting wrestler (not a light weight like you) was picking on me.  Once a week we did something other than wrestle.  Soccer, baseball, football. .....


On a college team? "Someone picking on me!"? Your little stories are getting weaker all the time.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> So you were a starter who made the regional finals in a D1 college wrestling?  ....


Actually, I was the NCAA Div 1 regional _champion_ the year before, and so went to the national finals with a few other guys on our team who won their weight classes. It was at the end of the next season (my 5th with the freshman year red shirt), that I got injured a week or two before the regional finals that year. 

Nothing as fantastic as your one semester of NOT wrestling for a D2 team (that apparently ran practice like a middle school gym class) over 30 years ago and you did NOTHING after that, but I did ok.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...  I said I wrestled for a year.  ...


But that was a lie, as it turns out.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....But you're claiming you were a superstar. ....


I have never said that, liar.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...  Add that to the list of all the other things you claim to be exceptional at.  ....


I have never claimed to be "exceptional" at anything, liar. Do you see why no one believes anything you post? You lie at every opportunity.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> And I trained for a semester with Olympic Gold Medal Winner.  Are you claiming you're that tough?  No sir.  ...


You getting used as a throwing dummy by _anyone_ means exactly nothing about YOU, fish.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Haha..."wrestling"... You guys better stick to fighting each other. Anyone trained in Muay Thai will cave your faces in.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha..."wrestling"... You guys better stick to fighting each other. Anyone trained in Muay Thai will cave your faces in.




Not unless the MT guy scores a very quick knockout.


----------



## LittleNipper

Quasar44 said:


> Not really . It’s human induced genetic breading.
> The whale is evolution as it was once a land animal that moved to the water


And the scientific proof of this is observable and repeatable?  Is not a human a part of nature?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> On a college team? "Someone picking on me!"? Your little stories are getting weaker all the time.


I was a freshman idiot. They were seniors. They were picking on me because I wasn’t going on the 3-10 mile runs at 6am. Fuck that. I had classes 3 times a day. Practice 3 times a day. And you pussy, I needed money so the coach got me a job, night watchman in my dorm till 2am. So fuck you. That leaves 4 hours to sleep. I quit wrestling because I wanted a life. I chose pussy over wrestling young men, faggot


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha..."wrestling"... You guys better stick to fighting each other. Anyone trained in Muay Thai will cave your faces in.


Very true. My buddy knows jujitsu. I took him down very easily. Then from his back he choked me out with my own shirt. Wrestlers don’t like being on their backs. Jujitsu fighters love it.

I had to learn to counter jujutsu moves. Thats why just a wrestler is a pussy. I had two of the three. Punching, wrestling, but I didn’t know jujitsu. Still not 100% confident against anyone with those skills.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You getting used as a throwing dummy by _anyone_ means exactly nothing about YOU, fish.


Sure it does. You learn a lot being beaten by an olympic gold medalist. More than beating the lightweight NE fish you wrestled.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Not unless the MT guy scores a very quick knockout.


Hahaha....oh man. Good luck. Do yourself a favor and don't try it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LittleNipper said:


> And the scientific proof of this is observable and repeatable?


Correct! We find the fossils in the same rock layers over and over. They are always in the right order. Every time. We test mRNA . Same results, every time, no matter which individuals of a species we test. 

I know you think you are making a nifty point. But you arent. It only fooled you because you know fuck all about anything about evolution.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hahaha....oh man. Good luck. Do yourself a favor and don't try it.


I have tried it. Many times. You ain't been around, Junior.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Sure it does. .....


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I was a freshman idiot. They were seniors. They were picking on me .....


What a little weakling. No wonder you washed out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> I have tried it. Many times. You ain't been around, Junior.


Suuure you have. Sure.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> What a little weakling. No wonder you washed out.


I feel it would have been gay to stay wrestling. I was only getting $1500 a year when it cost $5000 a year to go to school.

My buddy who was like you he won his weight class at state and got a full scholarshipm he quit the same day I did.

It all worked out. It lead me to making cover $100k and you an inner city public school teacher and coach lik Dennis hastert and you make how much?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Not unless the MT guy scores a very quick knockout.


How do you kno how to fight? Are you now going to tell us about fights you got in? Let me make some popcorn


----------



## dblack

Gdjjr said:


> That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


Evolution "to you" isn't evolution. You clearly don't understand it. Evolution IS natural selection.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I have tried it. Many times. You ain't been around, Junior.


Now you’re going to tell us you bea up mom tai guys....many times?

Now is when I catch you in a fucking lie. Keep making shit up. Let’s hear about the “many times” you beat up moi tai guys.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Suuure you have. Sure.


He called me a liar because I said I wrestled one year in college when in reality it was 1 semester. Now he has to explain the many times he beat up moi tai guys. I love it! Can’t wait to hear the details. And we’re supposed to buy it?

He won’t even say what weight class he wrestled because he’s a light weight bitch


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Now you’re going to tell us you bea up mom tai guys....many times?
> 
> Now is when I catch you in a fucking lie. Keep making shit up. Let’s hear about the “many times” you beat up moi tai guys.


Elite wrestlers have many advantages in the ring. One little mistake, and they pull your card. But i have seen so many guys train Muay Thai for a year and pummel high level wrestlers. Usually the wrestlers gave up after too much abuse and asked for Muay Thai training, haha.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Suuure you have. Sure.


I sure have. I've got (real) stories that would turn your hair white, but I'm afraid bobo wouldn't survive reading them.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I sure have. I've got (real) stories that would turn your hair white, but I'm afraid bobo wouldn't survive reading them.


Oh please tell us more.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I sure have. I've got (real) stories that would turn your hair white, but I'm afraid bobo wouldn't survive reading them.


Harry Dresden you got to hear this.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I feel it would have been gay to stay wrestling. .....


That's something that only little frauds like you who have NO actual experience wrestling say. You're outed again, fraud.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> My buddy who was like you he won his weight class at state and got a full scholarshipm he quit the same day I did.
> ....


Did you two open a bed and breakfast together, Tulip? Weaklings of a feather...


----------



## sealybobo

Gdjjr said:


> That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


Yea, you don’t know what evolution is bro


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> I sure have. I've got (real) stories that would turn your hair white, but I'm afraid bobo wouldn't survive reading them.


I don't have any stories like that. All of my experience with high level martial arts was in a gym or organized setting. The few times i have been unfortunate enough to be in fights outside the gym, there wasn't much of a story to tell afterward. The difference between trained fighters and street warriors is a vast chasm.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> How do you kno how to fight?.....


You don't want to know, brainless. It would upset you too much.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Did you two open a bed and breakfast together, Tulip? Weaklings of a feather...


I’m still waiting to hear about the many times you put moi tai fighters in their place you fucking fraud


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't have any stories like that. All of my experience with high level martial arts was in a gym or organized setting. The few times i have been unfortunate enough to be in fights outside the gym, there wasn't much of a story to tell afterward. The difference between trained fighters and street warriors is a vast chasm.


Competition is enlightening. Fighting in the street is a stupid thing that stupid young people do. I was a stupid young person for some years.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't have any stories like that. All of my experience with high level martial arts was in a gym or organized setting. The few times i have been unfortunate enough to be in fights outside the gym, there wasn't much of a story to tell afterward. The difference between trained fighters and street warriors is a vast chasm.


You know why I was able to beat up bigger guys? They didn’t know how to wrestle and weren’t expecting that kind of fight. Same reason a wrestler loses to a jujitsu or moi tai guy. The jujitsu guy is anticipating a good wrestler. What do you do against a good wrestler? That’s what they learn


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I’m still waiting to hear about the many times you put moi tai fighters in their place .....


You really don't want to hear it, brainless.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Competition is enlightening. Fighting in the street is a stupid thing that stupid young people do. I was a stupid young person for some years.


No you weren’t. If you were, add that to the list of all the things you have claimed to be before settling on being a loser public school teacher.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You really don't want to hear it, brainless.


Oh yes I do. And I’ll believe you like you’ve believed me. Continue. Start with what weight class you wrestled, pussy


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Now you’re going to tell us you bea up mom tai guys....many times?
> 
> Now is when I catch you in a fucking lie. Keep making shit up. Let’s hear about the “many times” you beat up moi tai guys.


What's "mom tai" and "moi tai," brainless?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> What's "mom tai" and "moi tai," brainless?


Changing the subject pussy? Please, continue. You know what moi tai is bit h


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> No you weren’t. .....


I told you that you didn't want to hear it, brainless.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I told you that you didn't want to hear it, brainless.


Huh? Continue. We want to hear now


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Changing the subject pussy? Please, continue. You know what moi tai is bit h


Are you trying to make up a new language, brainless?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Competition is enlightening. Fighting in the street is a stupid thing that stupid young people do. I was a stupid young person for some years.


Same, but i never actually.took any pleasure in harming people, and especially not in getting harmed. And the first time i used my training on someone and starched them with a broken face, i felt absolutely horrible. All i could think about was how i could have avoided or changed the situation. How i severely injured a person who might have gone home that night intact, had i conducted myself differently. And i never looked back. In the 25 years since, i have been in maybe 3 fights (i might argue 2 don't count, as they basically involved me submitting a person screaming in pain after 0 strikes thrown), and i hope i am in 0 more.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... I wasn’t going on the 3-10 mile runs at 6am. Fuck that. I had classes 3 times a day. Practice 3 times a day. ....., I needed money so the coach got me a job, night watchman in my dorm till 2am. ...... That leaves 4 hours to sleep. I quit wrestling because I wanted a life. ....


You were a lazy pussy who couldn't hack it. I worked more than that, studied more than that, and trained a hell of a lot more than that, you slacker weakling.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Same, but i never actually.took any pleasure in harming people,.....


Then that speaks well of you.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Elite wrestlers have many advantages in the ring. One little mistake, and they pull your card. But i have seen so many guys train Muay Thai for a year and pummel high level wrestlers. Usually the wrestlers gave up after too much abuse and asked for Muay Thai training, haha.


Dubious


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

No. People will never involve their way out of death, no matter how long they exist on this planet. The sun will eventually swallow it up. Jesus will come before that happens.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Suuure you have. Sure.


If you really want to know, just shoot me a PM. Bobobrainless couldn't handle it. Not sure why it would be all that interesting to you, but I at least don't think you are a bullshitter like Bobobrainless.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Dubious


Seemed to be the usual, with one dimensional wrestlers. Either they were elite (college stars, at least) or they got taken to school and back by trained muay thai fighters, who are good at managing the distance. The elite ones often ran into this, the first few times they hopped in the ring.  Nothing like getting repeatedly elbowed and kneed in the head while trying to shoot. Been on both sides of that one. Dont get me wrong, the elite fighters generally can grapple well. The elite wrestlers who picked up well on  muay thai or plain kickboxing ended up being among the best fighters.

One dimensional wrestler = cannon fodder in the MMA gym, but had the potential to be the best fighters. In a nutshell.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> If you really want to know, just shoot me a PM. Bobobrainless couldn't handle it. Not sure why it would be all that interesting to you, but I at least don't think you are a bullshitter like Bobobrainless.


Might have to do that sometime. But i am a softy and will probably just get sad.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> .... trained muay thai fighters, who are good at managing the distance. ....


Managing distance is very important for wrestling as well.


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Might have to do that sometime. But i am a softy and will probably just get sad.


Being a dumb kid is nothing to boast about anyway. Being a dumb adult like you-know-who is just plain pathetic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Managing distance is very important for wrestling as well.


True. But if i had a nickel for every young, green,  hothead wrestler who tried to shoot and ended up with a gangly kickboxer on his back, i would have...oh.maybe 10 bucks haha


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> True. But if i had a nickel for every young, green,  hothead wrestler who tried to shoot and ended up with a gangly kickboxer on his back, i would have...oh.maybe 10 bucks haha


Anyone with no experience outside their field of expertise will go through a rough learning curve.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You were a lazy pussy who couldn't hack it. I worked more than that, studied more than that, and trained a hell of a lot more than that, you slacker weakling.


And I still got further.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> True. But if i had a nickel for every young, green,  hothead wrestler who tried to shoot and ended up with a gangly kickboxer on his back, i would have...oh.maybe 10 bucks haha


In my experience, if you’re tough, really tough, you’re not looking for trouble. You kno why I always won? I was always fighting some idiot who didn’t expect what was coming.

Lucky for me I never ran into a young moi tai or jujutsu guy who was itching to test his new skills out at the bar and talking shit. Lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> In my experience, if you’re tough, really tough, you’re not looking for trouble. You kno why I always won? I was always fighting some idiot who didn’t expect what was coming.
> 
> Lucky for me I never ran into a young moi tai or jujutsu guy who was itching to test his new skills out at the bar and talking shit. Lol


Again, the chasm is just so wide between a trained striker and a street warrior. ANYONE with martial arts training (+ fight experience) has a chance of beating me in a fight (unless maybe they weigh 100 pounds).

People with no training or experience have ZERO chance of beating me in a fight. They basically have a 100% chance of being asleep or in the hospital within about 45 seconds. And that comes with responsibility.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Seemed to be the usual, with one dimensional wrestlers. Either they were elite (college stars, at least) or they got taken to school and back by trained muay thai fighters, who are good at managing the distance. The elite ones often ran into this, the first few times they hopped in the ring.  Nothing like getting repeatedly elbowed and kneed in the head while trying to shoot. Been on both sides of that one. Dont get me wrong, the elite fighters generally can grapple well. The elite wrestlers who picked up well on  muay thai or plain kickboxing ended up being among the best fighters.
> 
> One dimensional wrestler = cannon fodder in the MMA gym, but had the potential to be the best fighters. In a nutshell.


I never shot in on a single leg. Kid I wrestled in high school ended up on ufc pay per view. The real fights ended early so they played some of the preliminaries. We were watching all the pay per views at each other’s houses back then. So my buddy had about 30 people at his house. All of the sudden before the main event they put his fight on. Holy shit! Someone we know on a pay per fucking view. He made the big leagues. Well, he shot in on the guys ankle and the guy just repeatedly elbowed him in the back of the head till the ref stopped it. It was embarrassing. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Again, the chasm is just so wide between a trained striker and a street warrior. ANYONE with martial arts training (+ fight experience) has a chance of beating me in a fight (unless maybe they weigh 100 pounds).
> 
> People with no training or experience have ZERO chance of beating me in a fight. They basically have a 100% chance of being asleep or in the hospital within about 45 seconds. And that comes with responsibility.


I go5 into it with this 25 year old monster when I was 35. I took him down, he knocked himself out when the back of his head hit the ground and I got arrested. Cost me $1000 for lawyer it got thrown out. Will never fight again unless I must.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Anyone with no experience outside their field of expertise will go through a rough learning curve.


You little man would have to fight a fish. What weight class were you 105?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> True. But if i had a nickel for every young, green,  hothead wrestler who tried to shoot and ended up with a gangly kickboxer on his back, i would have...oh.maybe 10 bucks haha


Little unkotare is probably like a little spider monkey.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I never shot in on a single leg. Kid I wrestled in high school ended up on ufc pay per view. The real fights ended early so they played some of the preliminaries. We were watching all the pay per views at each other’s houses back then. So my buddy had about 30 people at his house. All of the sudden before the main event they put his fight on. Holy shit! Someone we know on a pay per fucking view. He made the big leagues. Well, he shot in on the guys ankle and the guy just repeatedly elbowed him in the back of the head till the ref stopped it. It was embarrassing. Lol


I have seen that exact scenario play out so many times.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I have seen that exact scenario play out so many times.


I still tell my buddy he needs to open up a dojo and market the shit out of the fact he faught on a ufc pay per view fight. He made the big time. Ok he got embarrassed but can any of us say we went that far? Would any of us like to fight him? No. Lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I am seeing the


sealybobo said:


> I still tell my buddy he needs to open up a dojo and market the shit out of the fact he faught on a ufc pay per view fight. He made the big time. Ok he got embarrassed but can any of us say we went that far? Would any of us like to fight him? No. Lol


Uh...no thank you.  That's another wide chasm: the difference between pro mma fighters with any success and , well, the rest of the world. I am no little guy, and the smallest guy in the ufc would probably pummel me. 

Poor Ben Askren...the elite of the elite in wrestling...thought his toughness would outweigh his lack of skill... After the Lawler fluke, i thought he might end up dying in the ring.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I am seeing the
> 
> Uh...no thank you.  That's another wide chasm: the difference between pro mma fighters with any success and , well, the rest of the world. I am no little guy, and the smallest guy in the ufc would probably pummel me.
> 
> Poor Ben Askren...the elite of the elite in wrestling...thought his toughness would outweigh his lack of skill... After the Lawler fluke, i thought he might end up dying in the ring.


Did you see the 150 lb woman who won gold in wrestling? That’s the weight class I wrestled. 155. I weigh over 200 now and I’m 50. Could she beat me?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Did you see the 150 lb woman who won gold in wrestling? That’s the weight class I wrestled. 155. I weigh over 200 now and I’m 50. Could she beat me?


In about 20 seconds. Yes. She would choke you out so fast you would forget you even fought her. Hell, she can probably bench press more than you can.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I am seeing the
> 
> Uh...no thank you.  That's another wide chasm: the difference between pro mma fighters with any success and , well, the rest of the world. I am no little guy, and the smallest guy in the ufc would probably pummel me.
> 
> Poor Ben Askren...the elite of the elite in wrestling...thought his toughness would outweigh his lack of skill... After the Lawler fluke, i thought he might end up dying in the ring.


How about brock lesner? He would take guys down and all he knew to do was hit them with the bottom of his fist. No closing skills. But it’s easy for us to judge sitting in the audience.

Want to hear funny story? I was known to be tough guy, my buddy was doing mma, so my cousin ou of nowhere decides he’s going to do mma. Never wrestled, never fought, nothing. So we go to his first match. Thank god they put him with a guy his equal. Nex match an old dude choked him out quick. I give him credit. He’s got balls.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> How about brock lesner?


Well a few things there:

1) he is huge with a low center of gravity

2) Div 1 NCAA wrestler & jiu-jitsu blue belt

Not exactly a UFC pedigree, but he didnt exactly rely on great skill. His losses came from getting outclassed, not by someone just meeting him head on like 2 cannonballs. Probably one of the biggest guys ever to fight 255, as far as being able to walk around at 270 with solid muscle. What a beast.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> And I still got further.


Than what?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I go5 into it with this 25 year old monster when I was 35. I took him down, he knocked himself out when the back of his head hit the ground and I got arrested. Cost me $1000 for lawyer it got thrown out. Will never fight again unless I must.


Bobobrainless full of shit as always.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Did you see the 150 lb woman who won gold in wrestling? That’s the weight class I wrestled. 155. I weigh over 200 now and I’m 50. Could she beat me?


If she has a 5 year old little sister, SHE could beat you in 0 seconds flat too, bullshitter.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> You little man would have to fight a fish.....


Like you, bullshitter?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Oh yes I do. ....


No, you really don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> No, you really don't.


We're waiting for you to tell us when you beat up moi tai fighters.  And don't worry that I didn't spell it right.  You know what I'm talking about.  We caught you bullshitting yesterday and you know it.  Now you claim to have been a trouble youth back in your day who mixed it up with moi tai fighters?  Really?  Then you went on to become this great business man in the private sector and then because you are such a good person you chose to leave the big money and go work for an inner city public school.  Which really isn't even an inner city by my standards.  You won't even say the pussy city you work in because we all know it's not high crime.  Not Detroit numbers.

And similarly, NE wrestlers are pussies.  Oh but tell us how you got hurt in the regional finals.  Was that the national championship regionals or just NE?  

See fool, I'm not bragging when I say I wrestled for a year in college when it was actually 1 semester.  That's me being honest and giving unflattering details and facts that prove I'm telling you the truth.  You sound like superman to me.  Great business man, teacher, parent, husband, friend, wrestler, moi tai fighter now, jujitsu next.  Is there anything you can't do?  I mean besides answer a simple question?  What weight class did you wrestle pussy?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> No, you really don't.


Have you ever lost a fight?  Give details of how you got your ass kicked.

Or are you going to tell us now you have never lost a fight?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> We're waiting for you to tell us when you beat up moi tai fighters.  And don't worry that I didn't spell it right.  You know what I'm talking about.  ....


If you realize that you are not spelling it correctly, why continue to do so? Are you really too lazy to find out how to spell it?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... We caught you bullshitting yesterday and you know it.  ...


I do not know it. What is it that you imagine this time?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...you claim to have been a trouble youth back in your day who mixed it up with moi tai fighters?  ....


I don't recall saying I was "a trouble youth." Are you lying again?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... Then you went on to become this great business man in the private sector....


I never claimed to be "this great business man." You lie AGAIN.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... because you are such a good person ...


I never claimed to be "such a good person." I have pointed out what a shallow, self-centered piece of shit YOU are.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...tell us how you got hurt in the regional finals.  ....


I didn't say that I was hurt in the regional finals. You can't read very well.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> See fool, I'm not bragging when I say I wrestled for a year in college when it was actually 1 semester.  ....


You were caught lying AGAIN when you claimed to have wrestled in college at all.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... That's me being honest and giving unflattering details and facts that prove I'm telling you the truth. .....


Do you realize how transparent your little nonsense is? Do you really think adding a few more bullshit details makes your lies any more believable? You fail again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I don't recall saying I was "a trouble youth." Are you lying again?


You said this and I quote you

"I was a stupid young person for some years."

Explain.  Tell us how you got in fights and beat up anyone other than scrubs who didn't know how to even wrestle.  Or are you claiming you got in fights with people who know moi tai or jujitsu?

What made you a troubled young youth?  You were white, irish, lived in New England.

Dude, I was one of only 3 whites in an all black school.  I was a troubled youth.  You were just a little bitch.

What weight class did you wrestle?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Same, but i never actually.took any pleasure in harming people, and especially not in getting harmed. And the first time i used my training on someone and starched them with a broken face, i felt absolutely horrible. All i could think about was how i could have avoided or changed the situation. How i severely injured a person who might have gone home that night intact, had i conducted myself differently. And i never looked back. In the 25 years since, i have been in maybe 3 fights (i might argue 2 don't count, as they basically involved me submitting a person screaming in pain after 0 strikes thrown), and i hope i am in 0 more.


I hate guys who say "once I start I can't stop".  I've seen guys punch guys so hard in the face 5 or 6 times.  About 2 or 3 times more than they needed to.  As a wrestler, I only hit you once before wrestling and then I might hit you again after you are already on the ground but they aren't hard punches.  They are to embarrass the guy or get him back for any landed punches I took getting inside on him.  Or I fishhook the guy.  Or crossface.  I love to give a nice hard crossface to a guy who pissed me off.  Or forearm the back of his head so his forehead hits the pavement.  But nothing lethal.   

My style is this.  We engage.  It looks like it's going to be a punching match.  I have my fists up.  So the guy tries to land a punch and I try to land a punch.  Only I have step 2 already figured out.  I'm going to grab you after the initial punch and souflay you.  Drop you right on your head.  This is the only part of the fight I worry about hurting someone.  Because I am going to drop the guy right on his head on the pavement or grass.  I've almost killed guys before.  

My other secret is that first punch is in the soloplexes.  The gut.  No one expects it and you can knock the wind out of a lot of guys because they aren't expecting it.  I've finished fights with one punch.  To the stomach.  I remember the guy looked so mad like he wanted to kill me.  His face turned red.  I thought he was going to kill me too.  Next thing you know I knocked the wind out of him.  He's making that sound UUUUUUGGGE I CANT BREATH.  LOL.  

I'd love to hear a story from unkotare.  Mr. Little Bad Ass.  105 weight class wrestler talking shit.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Do you realize how transparent your little nonsense is? Do you really think adding a few more bullshit details makes your lies any more believable? You fail again.


Tell us some of your true stories.  You sound like you have some good ones.  And yours being real will be even better than mine.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Might have to do that sometime. But i am a softy and will probably just get sad.


He won't give any information but then calls me a liar for giving details.  What a pussy.  Please share with me those PM's he sends you.  I promise I can handle them.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> If you really want to know, just shoot me a PM. Bobobrainless couldn't handle it. Not sure why it would be all that interesting to you, but I at least don't think you are a bullshitter like Bobobrainless.


Maybe you'll admit to him over PM that you are a racist too.  Since you won't tell me anything because I won't be able to handle your racism.  

Thanks for admitting you aren't willing to share information because it would either incriminate or embarrass you.  Don't try to say I won't be able to handle your stories.  That's just bullshit and you know it.  Pussy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> You said this and I quote you
> 
> "I was a stupid young person for some years."
> ...


Read carefully (if you can). Not the same thing as what you said.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... are you claiming you got in fights with people who know moi tai or jujitsu?
> 
> ....


Yes, and lots of people who mostly knew other things, if anything.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> What made you a troubled young youth?  ....


 a "young youth"? Is there an "old youth"?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... You were white, irish, lived in New England.
> 
> ...


And that means I never lived anywhere else, brainless?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Tell us some of your true stories.  ....


Maybe when you grow up, if you ever do.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...  Don't try to say I won't be able to handle your stories. ....


You've proven that you can't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Read carefully (if you can). Not the same thing as what you said.


Well don't just PM that one guy.  Share with us all.  Were you a racist too back then or just stupid?  What did you do that made you stupid?  Ever lose a fight?  Of course not.  What weight did you wrestle in high school 105?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You've proven that you can't.


You're a coward and liar.  Only you know better than to give too much information because you will easily get caught.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Maybe when you grow up, if you ever do.


PM me some stories faggot.


----------



## The Irish Ram

The answer is , "No." All of those breeds are canine. Same with felines.  They adapted to their environment from there.  We use adaptation now.  I own a mini Aussi Shepherd.   Aussies didn't start out miniature.  But they did start out canine and remain canine.
What they will never do is turn into a completely different species, which is what evolution claims. 
Dogs continue to be dogs, and monkeys continue to be monkeys...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Well don't just PM that one guy.  Share with us all.  ...


You've proven that you can't handle it, brainless.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The Irish Ram said:


> What they will never do is turn into a completely different species, which is what evolution claims.
> Dogs continue to be dogs, and monkeys continue to be monkeys...


 Dogs are indeed a different species from wolves. There was a time when the species (dogs) did not yet exist. And yes, they will one day be a different species. "Monkey" is not a species, by the way. You should not be commenting on the topic of evolution. You should only be reading and learning about evolution.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> PM me some stories.....


Why?


----------



## The Irish Ram

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dogs are indeed a different species from wolves. There was a time when the species (dogs) did not yet exist. And yes, they will one day be a different species. "Monkey" is not a species, by the way. You should not be commenting on the topic of evolution. You should only be reading and learning about evolution.


 So which one is not a canine?


----------



## sealybobo

The Irish Ram said:


> The answer is , "No." All of those breeds are canine. Same with felines.  They adapted to their environment from there.  We use adaptation now.  I own a mini Aussi Shepherd.   Aussies didn't start out miniature.  But they did start out canine and remain canine.
> What they will never do is turn into a completely different species, which is what evolution claims.
> Dogs continue to be dogs, and monkeys continue to be monkeys...
> View attachment 524441


n 2000, along came Orrorin tugenensis and Sahelanthropus tchadensis, fossils that appeared to belong to the human line, and dated between 6 and 7 million years old. Most molecular clocks at the time, and many since, put the split between humans and chimpanzees at only *around 5-6 million years ago*.

Sorry but you are wrong

Scientists have uncovered the link between the hair of mammals, the feathers of birds and the scales of reptiles. And the discovery, published today in the journal Science Advances, suggests all of these animals, including humans, descended from a single reptilian ancestor *approximately 320 million years ago*.


----------



## strollingbones

no left to natural evolution.....all dogs would be medium sized with brown hair and a curled tail


----------



## The Irish Ram

A transition from one kind to another would take millions of years worth of mutation animals in the transition process.  We would literally be walking on the piles of bones it would take for all these evolutions you think took place.   Millions of them would be necessary to reach our "evolutionary peak'.  
 If Neanderthals became extinct then there was no next generation.  Evolution would have stopped there for modern man. How did they become extinct and yet continue to produce mutants?    And about that peak, why isn't modern man evolving into something else?  What has stopped our evolutionary path?  What are we evolving into now, or has evolution magically stopped?  Are there groups of  humans that are starting to grow fins now?  Or gills?  Or a third eye?

Truth is, if man finds a deformed  tooth they'll create a deformed human to go with it.   We have created evolution.  It did not create us...


----------



## sealybobo

strollingbones said:


> no left to natural evolution.....all dogs would be medium sized with brown hair and a curled tail


I think they would all revert back to wolves.  There would be no rotweiller breed of dog or german shepards.  They would all mix together to become one main mut.  And the wolves would either kill them or fuck them.  So "dogs" would be wiped out and eventually only wolves would remain.

Maybe you would be right if many breeds of dogs were left alone on an island and they didn't have any predators bothering them?


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> A transition from one kind to another would take millions of years worth of mutation animals in the transition process.  We would literally be walking on the piles of bones it would take for all these evolutions you think took place.   Millions of them would be necessary to reach our "evolutionary peak'.
> If Neanderthals became extinct then there was no next generation.  Evolution would have stopped there for modern man. How did they become extinct and yet continue to produce mutants?    And about that peak, why isn't modern man evolving into something else?  What has stopped our evolutionary path?  What are we evolving into now, or has evolution magically stopped?  Are there groups of  humans that are starting to grow fins now?  Or gills?  Or a third eye?
> 
> Truth is, if man finds a deformed  tooth they'll create a deformed human to go with it.   We have created evolution.  It did not create us...


You inadvertently refuted your own argument. There are large numbers of, and many examples of transitional fossils. Speciation has been observed. 

Claiming none of the above to be true is ignorance or willful denial of the facts.


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> A transition from one kind to another would take millions of years worth of mutation animals in the transition process.  We would literally be walking on the piles of bones it would take for all these evolutions you think took place.   Millions of them would be necessary to reach our "evolutionary peak'.
> If Neanderthals became extinct then there was no next generation.  Evolution would have stopped there for modern man. How did they become extinct and yet continue to produce mutants?    And about that peak, why isn't modern man evolving into something else?  What has stopped our evolutionary path?  What are we evolving into now, or has evolution magically stopped?  Are there groups of  humans that are starting to grow fins now?  Or gills?  Or a third eye?
> 
> Truth is, if man finds a deformed  tooth they'll create a deformed human to go with it.   We have created evolution.  It did not create us...


Truth is, those taking a literal interpretation of the Bible are often the most anti-science.

The following gives some data that won't exceed your speed limit. 









						Humans Have Been Evolving Like Crazy Over the Past Few Thousand Years
					

The past 5 to 10 thousand years have seen a surge in human genetic diversity




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## The Irish Ram

Hollie said:


> You inadvertently refuted your own argument. There are large numbers of, and many examples of transitional fossils. Speciation has been observed.
> 
> Claiming none of the above to be true is ignorance or willful denial of the facts.


Nope, we should litterally be walking on the bones of the millions of years worth of transitional mutants for every species on earth, if evolution produced them.  Where are they?  How long do you think it takes to turn a cow to turn into a Great Dane?
Bovine remain Bovine.  Canine remain canine.  Monkeys are still monkeys. 
So, why has evolution stopped?  Why are there no more transitions once modern man showed up?  Are we still evolving into a different species now?  Why not?


----------



## The Irish Ram

Hollie said:


> Truth is, those taking a literal interpretation of the Bible are often the most anti-science.
> 
> The following gives some data that won't exceed your speed limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans Have Been Evolving Like Crazy Over the Past Few Thousand Years
> 
> 
> The past 5 to 10 thousand years have seen a surge in human genetic diversity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithsonianmag.com



Like life is in the blood?  So man decided to bleed people to death?
Like more than 4 dimensions?  Like Hawking's 20th century epiphany?
Attributes of dimensions? That we haven't unlocked yet?
Can a dimension be rolled up, burned up?   Ask a scientist...


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> Nope, we should litterally be walking on the bones of the millions of years worth of transitional mutants for every species on earth, if evolution produced them.  Where are they?  How long do you think it takes to turn a cow to turn into a Great Dane?
> Bovine remain Bovine.  Canine remain canine.  Monkeys are still monkeys.
> So, why has evolution stopped?  Why are there no more transitions once modern man showed up?  Are we still evolving into a different species now?  Why not?


I'm afraid it's unrealistic to expect that every living organism will remain as an intact fossil. This is an argument right out of the fundamentalist ministries and it's merely an attempt to deny science, deny an ancient planet and deny biological evolution.

How do you explain the existence of fossil remains that are mush older than 6,000 years? Are you going to suggest that Noah walked dinosaurs which existed on the planet millions of years onto an Ark?


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> Like life is in the blood?  So man decided to bleed people to death?
> Like more than 4 dimensions?  Like Hawking's 20th century epiphany?
> Attributes of dimensions? That we haven't unlocked yet?
> Can a dimension be rolled up, burned up?   Ask a scientist...


Why ask a scientist anything?

Is there anything anyone needs ro know that's not in the bibles?


----------



## The Irish Ram

Hollie said:


> Why ask a scientist anything?
> 
> Is there anything anyone needs ro know that's not in the bibles?


Not if you are Maimonides...


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> Not if you are Maimonides...


Embracing such ignorance is dangerously naive.


----------



## The Irish Ram

In other words what Maimonides discovered in Genesis is far beyond your ability to understand.  Dangerously ignorant.  
Do you know what dimension Christ was in when He would just show up in a room without the use of the door? Do you have any understanding of Physics?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The Irish Ram said:


> In other words what Maimonides discovered in Genesis is far beyond your ability to understand. Dangerously ignorant.


Maimonides discovered squat. He taught us nothing about anything. After maimonodes, we knew just as much about the universe as before he was born. Which was squat.


----------



## Hollie

The Irish Ram said:


> In other words what Maimonides discovered in Genesis is far beyond your ability to understand.  Dangerously ignorant.
> Do you know what dimension Christ was in when He would just show up in a room without the use of the door? Do you have any understanding of Physics?


Making Maimonides another of your gods does nothing to suggest any 'discovery'. Is this another of the hidden messages some religious people claim to find?

I don't know what dimension god Jr. was in when he was doing his room change magic trick. It sounds fascinating. Will it be a pay per view special?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Why?


.


----------



## Stann

K9Buck said:


> I don't have a science background and don't know much about evolution but I believe the answer to my question is YES.  What say you?  Here's an article that delves into the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wolves to Pugs & Great Danes - the Evolution of Man's Best Friend
> 
> 
> March 19, 2020 – Learn about the evolution of dogs and how they went from wolves to the loving pets we keep in our homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morrisanimalfoundation.org


Correct, fruit flies are easier to use, and they're faster than rabbits.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> .


.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sealybobo said:


> Yes in the north we let blacks be free and learn. Red states not so much. And today red state *republicans are passing laws making it harder for blacks to vote. Jim Crow 2.0*



So Delaware is Reublican?  Their voting laws are much stricter than Texas for example.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

progressive hunter said:


> how is getting an ID making it harder for blacks to vote?? are you saying theyre to stupid??


"Theyre" is not a word.  Try "they're"" which is a contraction of "they are".

To" stupid to what?  The correct word is "too", dumbass!  Don't ever questions someone's intelligence or education until you get one for yourself.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

progressive hunter said:


> not all blacks do *bad *on tests,, just like all whites dont do *good *on tests,,


The correct words are "badly" and "well".


----------



## progressive hunter

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The correct words are "badly" and "well".


got a problem with my punctuation or grammar blame government education not me for I are a product of it,,,


----------



## Unkotare

progressive hunter said:


> got a problem with my punctuation or grammar blame government education not me for I are a product of it,,,


Take responsibility for yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Keep dreaming, chickenshit racist.


So. I have a little time to kill because I got a flat on my ebike. My buddy has to go get my truck. Luckily I was only 1 mile from concord, mi. A very beautiful small white town. The trail starts in Jackson, mi ends in concord. We were going to drive into Jackson for this rib joint. Guess what everyone told us? Don’t drive into Jackson. Not safe. Those are expensive bikes. But you say you would go? It’s dummies like you who get jacked. Maybe not in the hard streets of New England. Lol


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> So. I have a little time to kill because I got a flat on my ebike. .....


Did your little training wheels fall off?


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare you are a bitter, grumpy old man/woman/he-she


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Did your little training wheels fall off?


Think I put too much air in. Luckily I was only 1 mile from a cool small town bar restaurant with ac


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....But you say you would go? ...


Chickenshit.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare you are a bitter, grumpy old man.....


Go away, Rain Man. It's time for Wapner.


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare why are you so bitter at everyone??  you should LOVE everyone ....hate is bad for you


----------



## sealybobo

Hollie said:


> I'm afraid it's unrealistic to expect that every living organism will remain as an intact fossil. This is an argument right out of the fundamentalist ministries and it's merely an attempt to deny science, deny an ancient planet and deny biological evolution.
> 
> How do you explain the existence of fossil remains that are mush older than 6,000 years? Are you going to suggest that Noah walked dinosaurs which existed on the planet millions of years onto an Ark?


Or how do they explain a reptile that had human hair. Or and species that was a combo of reptile, mammal, fish, bird?


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> Unkotare you are a bitter, grumpy old man/woman/he-she


Yea he is


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Chickenshit.


It’s idiots like you who get mugged and your women raped. How brave are you against a gun or 5 guys?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> It’s idiots like you .....


Stay at home with your little bikey, chickenshit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Stay at home with your little bikey, chickenshit.


Or I can just stick to riding all the other trails that only go through white neighborhoods.

Actually I drove to another shot hole. My trail goes all the way to Pontiac, Michigan another unsafe black community. Blacks can’t expect whites to go to those neighborhoods. Just you. Liar. Even you wouldn’t take your family thru these neighborhoods


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Or I can just stick to riding all the other trails that only go through white neighborhoods.
> ....


Because you're a racist, hypocritical coward.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Because you're a racist, hypocritical coward.


I’ve seen too many First 48 hours to go into any high crime area. Am I racist because I’m saying blacks need to start doing better and enough of the excuses?

I went to school in Ypsilanti. We had a high crime black area we all knew not to go in. I’ve had drug dealers try to chase us down when we were in a car and they were on foot. No doubt they had guns. I remember having a gun pointed at me once up there.

Lansing has a high crime black community. Saginaw, flint, Jackson, Detroit. All these unsafe places you aren’t supposed to go, are all mostly black communities. I’m not a racist because I say blacks need to do better. It’s ridiculous there is a town in America where women say they would not ride alone. The woman said, you’re two big guys it’s daytime you should be safe, but I wouldnt ride it alone. That’s enough for us. I’m riding a $2000 bike. My buddy’s cost more. What are we going to do if 5 brothers surround the two of us?

We aren’t as bad ass as you Kung fu


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I’ve seen too many First 48 hours to go into any high crime area. .....


Spineless clown.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Spineless clown.


You can say that in New England pussy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Spineless clown.


Springfield MA violent crime rate is 95 per 100,000. Detroit over over 2000 per 100,000.

Jackson is 86.

Im sure there are places in Springfield you wouldn’t go no?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> You can say that .......


I can say that because I'm not a chickenshit like you.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> Im sure there are places in Springfield you wouldn’t go no?


No, coward.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> No, coward.


So you don't tell your kids or wife to avoid dangerous neighborhoods?  That's weird.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> I can say that because I'm not a chickenshit like you.


I don't believe you.

Oh, and this is the news headlines from Jackson, MI yesterday.  









						Three dead in shooting in Grass Lake area, police say
					

The deceased are one 80-year-old man and two 70-year-old men, police said.




					www.mlive.com
				




You want to hear about 3 brave men like you?

The arriving deputies found an 80-year-old man and two 70-year-old men inside a residence, all deceased from apparent gunshot wounds, police said.

There are no suspects currently in custody, police said.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> No, coward.


Will you go get me something at the Hadley Walmart unkotare?  

HADLEY, Mass (WWLP) – Two men were wounded and a man and a woman have been arrested, following a reported shooting at the Walmart store on Route 9 in Hadley Sunday night.

According to Hadley Police Lieutenant Mitchell Kuc, officers received several 911 calls about possible shots fired inside the store just after 10:00 P.M.

See in Michigan they don't miss.  You don't end up wounded you end up dead.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Will you go get me something at the Hadley Walmart unkotare?
> .....


Why not? Hadley is not a particularly dangerous place at all. You really are a coward.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That quickly? Maybe. Seems a stretch. And if what you are saying were true, we could isolate that in the US black population. I have never read this is the case.
> 
> No, i am going to go with the idea that i could pluck a baby out of any village on earth and raise it, and its chances would be as good as anyone's.


Seems like the NFL agrees with me on this.

Race-norming, which assumes Black players start with lower cognitive function. 









						NFL agrees to end race-based brain testing in $1B settlement on concussions
					

The league accepted changes after an outcry over test score adjustments known as "race-norming," which make it harder for retired Black players to win dementia awards.




					www.npr.org
				




There is no way the league would have done this if it weren't mostly true.  It may be racist to assume but it's probably true for the most part that blacks have a lower cognitive function.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> There is no way the league would have done this if it weren't mostly true.  It may be racist to assume but it's probably true for the most part that blacks have a lower cognitive function.


That would make YOU blacker than midnight.


----------



## Stann

sealybobo said:


> Seems like the NFL agrees with me on this.
> 
> Race-norming, which assumes Black players start with lower cognitive function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL agrees to end race-based brain testing in $1B settlement on concussions
> 
> 
> The league accepted changes after an outcry over test score adjustments known as "race-norming," which make it harder for retired Black players to win dementia awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way the league would have done this if it weren't mostly true.  It may be racist to assume but it's probably true for the most part that blacks have a lower cognitive function.


Listen to the words you are using in making your case, " assumes " and " probably true " . This means they are NOT true. Cognitive function is not at all related to the quality of the education one gets. Cognitive Function is defined as brain based skills which are needed in acquisition of knowledge, manipulation and reasoning. This does not vary among human beings. The amount of knowledge people have does vary with the amount of exposure and access to it.


----------



## sealybobo

Stann said:


> Listen to the words you are using in making your case, " assumes " and " probably true " . This means they are NOT true. Cognitive function is not at all related to the quality of the education one gets. Cognitive Function is defined as brain based skills which are needed in acquisition of knowledge, manipulation and reasoning. This does not vary among human beings. The amount of knowledge people have does vary with the amount of exposure and access to it.


I think for the NFL to determine that the average black person has a lower cognitive function there must be some truth to it.  It may be racist to say all blacks have lower cognitive brain function but it's probably true if you say USUALLY or MOSTLY


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stann said:


> Listen to the words you are using in making your case, " assumes " and " probably true " . This means they are NOT true.


Not it does not. That is egregious illogic, on your part. It only means that we are not 100% certain of the truth of it. That does not mean it is not true.


----------



## sealybobo

Stann said:


> Listen to the words you are using in making your case, " assumes " and " probably true " . This means they are NOT true. Cognitive function is not at all related to the quality of the education one gets. Cognitive Function is defined as brain based skills which are needed in acquisition of knowledge, manipulation and reasoning. This does not vary among human beings. The amount of knowledge people have does vary with the amount of exposure and access to it.



Several studies have reported that older black and Latino adults have lower cognitive function test scores than older white adults

I don't care about the reasons why.  Just the fact that this is a fact.  Not assuming.  Not probably true.  It is true.  Now we can talk about why but that's not the point.  The point is, older black adults have lower cognitive fuction test scores than older whites.  Sorry if the truth hurts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Race-norming, which assumes Black players start with lower cognitive function.


That does not show anything inherently different about black people. Those are fully formed adults whose experience has shaped them. 100% swing and a miss on your part.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not it does not. That is egregious illogic, on your part. It only means that we are not 100% certain of the truth of it. That does not mean it is not true.


And I'm not denying that it was racist for the NFL to paint all black  men with a broad brush and assume that they ALL had lower cognitive function than the whites.  That was wrong for them to do.  But it is true that in general, older black and Latino adults have lower cognitive function test scores than older white adults


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That does not show anything inherently different about black people. Those are fully formed adults whose experience has shaped them. 100% swing and a miss on your part.


It shows that, in general, older black and Latino adults have lower cognitive function test scores than older white adults


----------



## Stann

sealybobo said:


> I think for the NFL to determine that the average black person has a lower cognitive function there must be some truth to it.  It may be racist to say all blacks have lower cognitive brain function.
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not it does not. That is egregious illogic, on your part. It only means that we are not 100% certain of the truth of it. That does not mean it is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up on fact check, because of social economic reasons blacks in the United States do you have lower cognitive functions. If you think that's good news; the bad news is, Asians have a greater cognitive functions and whites do. No wonder China is beating US at our own game, and will most likely succeed at world domination.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

So, it is not racist or wrong to say blacks have a lower cognitive function than blacks.

Cognitive function includes a variety of mental processes such as *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*. Cognitive function serves a critical role in everyday behavior and social behavior.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> So, it is not racist or wrong to say blacks have a lower cognitive function than blacks.


It's racist to build public policy based on such an assumption. Or to assume it means anything about your personal situation. Statistics don't make racists any smarter.


----------



## Stann

sealybobo said:


> So, it is not racist or wrong to say blacks have a lower cognitive function than blacks.
> 
> Cognitive function includes a variety of mental processes such as *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*. Cognitive function serves a critical role in everyday behavior and social behavior.


It is important to remember that all human beings start out with the same cognitive ability, it is the socio-economic aspects of one's life that decreases or increases the cognitive function of the brain. Making blanket assumptions about any group of people is still bigotry.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> It's racist to build public policy based on such an assumption. Or to assume it means anything about your personal situation. Statistics don't make racists any smarter.


I agree it's racist to paint all black men with a broad brush and assume they all have lower cognitive functioning.  I'm sure there are plenty of black men with higher cognitive functioning than me.

My only point is to point out that in general, blacks do have a lower cognitive functioning than whites.  And Cognitive function includes a variety of mental processes such as *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*. Cognitive function serves a critical role in everyday behavior and social behavior.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> I agree it's racist to paint all black men with a broad brush and assume they all have lower cognitive functioning.  I'm sure there are plenty of black men with higher cognitive functioning than me.
> 
> My only point is to point out that in general, blacks do have a lower cognitive functioning than whites.  And Cognitive function includes a variety of mental processes such as *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*. Cognitive function serves a critical role in everyday behavior and social behavior.


Can't say I agree with your claim, but why do you think it's important?


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Can't say I agree with your claim, but why do you think it's important?


What do you disagree with?  in general, blacks do have a lower cognitive functioning than whites.  That's a fact.  They test lower.  Let's establish this isn't something you can just disagree with.  Why do you disagree?  What facts do you have to back up your feeling that I'm wrong?  Have you tested blacks and found they test the same or higher?  

Why is it important that blacks test lower on a test that measures *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension?  You tell me why you think this is not important.

It's important when blacks say there aren't enough black CEO's in America.  Or when blacks think that they didn't get the job because of racism, maybe it's this not racism?*


----------



## Colin norris

sealybobo said:


> Seems like the NFL agrees with me on this.
> 
> Race-norming, which assumes Black players start with lower cognitive function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL agrees to end race-based brain testing in $1B settlement on concussions
> 
> 
> The league accepted changes after an outcry over test score adjustments known as "race-norming," which make it harder for retired Black players to win dementia awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way the league would have done this if it weren't mostly true.  It may be racist to assume but it's probably true for the most part that blacks have a lower cognitive function.



There is little doubt about you being an arrogant racist pig.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> What do you disagree with?


Nothing in particular. I don't really care enough to look into it.


sealybobo said:


> It's important when blacks say there aren't enough black CEO's in America.


Ahh... special rights for special people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> And I'm not denying that it was racist for the NFL to paint all black  men with a broad brush and assume that they ALL had lower cognitive function than the whites.  That was wrong for them to do.  But it is true that in general, older black and Latino adults have lower cognitive function test scores than older white adults


Neato! So?


----------



## sealybobo

Colin norris said:


> There is little doubt about you being an arrogant racist pig.


There it is!  Can't have this conversation without being called a racist.  This is why I love USMB.  We can't say these things in public without being ME TOO'ed.  

And if that's all you have to come back with, run along you mental midget.  I think I'm making some good points here.  

Originally my thought was this.  We held black people back for over 400 years.  That had to fuck with their evolutionary path.  Perhaps this is why blacks aren't as smart as we are.  Not their fault.

And this story about the NFL kind of piggy backs on this discussion.  It's sort of PROOF that blacks are not as smart as whites.  For whatever reason, here are the facts.  Blacks score lower on cognitive functioning tests.  It's just a fact.  And what does this test measure?  *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension?

I'm sorry if pointing out these facts is racist.  Perhaps this is why I do it here.  Where no one can ME TOO me.  So fuck off snowflake.  If participating in this conversation is too hard for you, run along you little bitch.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Nothing in particular. I don't really care enough to look into it.
> 
> Ahh... special rights for special people.


Or a generational problem brought on by centuries of institutional racism that we should solve for the betterment of society and quality of life for the individual. But that's the adult in me talking again.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Nothing in particular. I don't really care enough to look into it.
> 
> Ahh... special rights for special people.


So you don't disagree with what I wrote.  Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> My only point is to point out that in general, blacks do have a lower cognitive functioning than whites


Then you are not trying to have nor are interested in discussion, despite your complaints otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Nothing in particular. I don't really care enough to look into it.
> 
> Ahh... special rights for special people.


So because the facts I posted made you uncomfortable or because the facts don't jive with your views of the world, you just decided to respond FAKE NEWS to my post?  And you don't even care enough to look into this?  I find this shit fascinating  And eventually the truth needs to be told.  There is a reason why blacks and women are so under represented in the executive boardrooms and it's not all racism or mysogony.


----------



## Colin norris

sealybobo said:


> There it is!  Can't have this conversation without being called a racist.  This is why I love USMB.  We can't say these things in public without being ME TOO'ed.
> 
> And if that's all you have to come back with, run along you mental midget.  I think I'm making some good points here.
> 
> Originally my thought was this.  We held black people back for over 400 years.  That had to fuck with their evolutionary path.  Perhaps this is why blacks aren't as smart as we are.  Not their fault.
> 
> And this story about the NFL kind of piggy backs on this discussion.  It's sort of PROOF that blacks are not as smart as whites.  For whatever reason, here are the facts.  Blacks score lower on cognitive functioning tests.  It's just a fact.  And what does this test measure?  *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension?
> 
> I'm sorry if pointing out these facts is racist.  Perhaps this is why I do it here.  Where no one can ME TOO me.  So fuck off snowflake.  If participating in this conversation is too hard for you, run along you little bitch.*



You made references to how you are thinking etc. I have seen none of that luxury ever afforded to a racist Republican. 
Now it comes to wanting dissenters to disappear for criticising you but you took the privilege of exposing it here  thinking there would be no push back . 
I know who is the gutless POS.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you are not trying to have nor are interested in discussion, despite your complaints otherwise.


I would like to hear why I'm wrong.  You know I'm open to that.  I didn't say it was their fault.  For example, we held blacks back for 400 years.  Didn't let them read or go to school and when we did, we made their schools just about as shitty as they could be.  Not saying it's their fault.  We may have done this to them.

But the fact still is that blacks score lower on a test that measures *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you are not trying to have nor are interested in discussion, despite your complaints otherwise.


What's to discuss?  Do they or don't they score lower on cognitive functioning tests?


----------



## sealybobo

Colin norris said:


> You made references to how you are thinking etc. I have seen none of that luxury ever afforded to a racist Republican.
> Now it comes to wanting dissenters to disappear for criticising you but you took the privilege of exposing it here  thinking there would be no push back .
> I know who is the gutless POS.


If you can't make a good argument back then just admit I'm right and move on.  Don't try to change the subject.  Once we establish that blacks do indeed score lower on cognitive functioning tests then we can move on to past conversations like why so few black CEO's, NFL quarterbacks, etc....


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you are not trying to have nor are interested in discussion, despite your complaints otherwise.


Others report that discrepancies on cognitive test scores may be attributed to early-life or life-course disadvantages in terms of education quality


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I would like to hear why I'm wrong.


I didn't claim you were. I said that if your ONLY POINT (your words) is to point this out, that is not an interest in discussion.

Discussion would be YOU telling US why you are pointing it out. Why it matters. Maybe even discussing the cause.

And...go.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Others report that discrepancies on cognitive test scores may be attributed to early-life or life-course disadvantages in terms of education quality


Yes, true. And by "others", you mean every single credible expert in any related field. Because that is the case.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> So you don't disagree with what I wrote.  Thanks for admitting that.


Piss off, racist.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> So because the facts I posted made you uncomfortable ...



Don't flatter yourself. Nothing you say makes me uncomfortable, other than the fact that people as petty and stupid as you actually exist. That's a little distressing I suppose.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't claim you were. I said that if your ONLY POINT (your words) is to point this out, that is not an interest in discussion.
> 
> Discussion would be YOU telling US why you are pointing it out. Why it matters. Maybe even discussing the cause.
> 
> And...go.


I blame us whites for why things are the way they are.  We held them back for 400 plus years.  Put them in ghettos.  Bad schools.  Ruined their families.  

But this could also be the reason why so few blacks are CEO's or VP's in corporate America.  My brother is big on diversity programs and he says they can't find any diversity candidates.  It's not like white corporate America isn't trying.  

It also backs up my claim that perhaps by holding blacks back for 400 years, this has caused them to evolve differently than us.  Some breeds of dogs are smarter than others.  Why?  It's because we bred them to be.  So if that's true, maybe by holding black people back for 400 years, maybe this is why they aren't doing as well on tests today.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Don't flatter yourself. Nothing you say makes me uncomfortable, other than the fact that people as petty and stupid as you actually exist. That's a little distressing I suppose.


Well you certainly are acting unhinged and unable to participate in the conversation.  I think I'm winning here.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> Well you certainly are acting unhinged and unable to participate in the conversation.  I think I'm winning here.


I'm sure you do. So much winning.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> But this could also be the reason why so few blacks are CEO's or VP's in corporate America.


Not by itself, it could not. Check the math on that. If the black community has, ON AVERAGE, less ability, that still leaves 10s of millions with HIGH ability. 

13% of the population is black. 3% of all executive jobs are held by black people. <1% of CEO positions. 

So no clearly -- as one would expect, given more thought-- the very same conditions that caused generational poverty and failure among minorities have shut them out of generational wealth and success. 

The "good old boys" club.


----------



## Colin norris

sealybobo said:


> If you can't make a good argument back then just admit I'm right and move on.  Don't try to change the subject.  Once we establish that blacks do indeed score lower on cognitive functioning tests then we can move on to past conversations like why so few black CEO's, NFL quarterbacks, etc....


I'll repeat it, you are a racist and searching for reasons to be so. 
I'll change the subject if I like  and you can suck eggs.  You drongo.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not by itself, it could not. Check the math on that. If the black community has, ON AVERAGE, less ability, that still leaves 10s of millions with HIGH ability.
> 
> 13% of the population is black. 3% of all executive jobs are held by black people. <1% of CEO positions.
> 
> So no clearly -- as one would expect, given more thought-- the very same conditions that caused generational poverty and failure among minorities have shut them out of generational wealth and success.
> 
> The "good old boys" club.


I actually oppose 90% of the laws we've passed in the name of fighting racism and bigotry. Most of them contradict and undermine equal rights. That said, I don't know how anyone can deny that discrimination holds people back. It's a real thing. And it's ugly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> I actually oppose 90% of the laws we've passed in the name of fighting racism and bigotry.


I can understand that. But apparently, just asking nicely doesn't work. We had to, for example, pass a law that you cannot have a "No Ni88ers allowed" sign on your business.  Boy oh boy, they fought THAT law tooth and nail.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I can understand that. But apparently, just asking nicely doesn't work. We had to ...


But we didn't have to. And we shouldn't have. As bad as the legacy of slavery and racism is, violating fundamental freedom of conscience is worse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> But we didn't have to. And we shouldn't have.


Yes we did, and yes we should have. And thank goodness. As it turns out, black people aren't going to go away and stop bothering the nice white people.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I think for the NFL to determine that the average black person has a lower cognitive function there must be some truth to it.  It may be racist to say all blacks have lower cognitive brain function but it's probably true if you say USUALLY or MOSTLY



There's that bobo 'logic' again....  

Unbelievably stupid.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes we did, and yes we should have. And thank goodness. As it turns out, black people aren't going to go away and stop bothering the nice white people.


Yeah. The problem will be extended indefinitely by idiotic state policy - tale as old as time.

Moreover, the precedent established by these laws is now beginning to flower, as deplorables insist that _they_ can't be discriminated against either. 

It's bad government, and we're finding out why. Both parties are using the misguided assumption that businesses are obligated to "treat everyone equally" as an excuse for state control of social media. But maybe you're in favor of that too.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> There it is!  Can't have this conversation without being called a racist.  ....


That's because _you *are* a racist_, dumbass.


----------



## dblack

Unkotare said:


> That's because _you *are* a racist_, dumbass.


Why do you get so hung up on irrelevant details?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Yeah. The problem will be extended indefinitely by idiotic state policy - tale as old as time.


Actually, the problem has been eased somewhat by State action. Your suggestion that the alternative -- doing nothing whatsoever -- would have brought a better result is absurd. State action was taken precisely because NOT taking State action did NOT work.

We literally had to end slavery by passing a law and by killing so many racist Confederate douchebags that they gave up on trying to keep slavery.

We had to pass a federal law to give black people suffrage, because they were being murdered in the States where they were making the effort to get suffrage.

We had to pass the Civil Rights Act PRECISELY BECAUSE most of the nation insisted on treating black people as subhumans in the marketplace. Nearly 200 GOTDAM YEARS after the founding of the country.

So you are going to have to peddle this Uber-libertarian horseshit to someone else. Sorry. Nothing personal.


----------



## Unkotare

dblack said:


> Why do you get so hung up on irrelevant details?


Bobo tried to read "Basic Logic for Dummies," but he couldn't figure out how to hold the book with the words facing him.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your suggestion that the alternative -- doing nothing whatsoever -- would have brought a better result is absurd.


Quote it. I've suggested no such thing.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We literally had to end slavery by passing a law and by killing so many racist Confederate douchebags that they gave up on trying to keep slavery.


Yep. We won.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We had to pass a federal law to give black people suffrage, because they were being murdered in the States where they were making the effort to get suffrage.


Yep. Again, the right decision. The government is obligated to ensure equal protection of the law.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We had to pass the Civil Rights Act PERECISELY BECAUSE most of the nation insisted on treating black people as subhumans in the marketplace. Nearly 200 GOTDAM YEARS after the founding of the country.


But people, outside of agents of government, _*aren't*_ obligated to treat everyone equally. They are entitled to their preferences and biases, no matter how irrational and repulsive we may find their views.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you are going to have to peddle this Uber-libertarian horseshit to someone else. Sorry.


Oh, I don't expect to convince you. No offense, but you seem to favor pretty much every proposal for more state control over society, so clearly it's something you like in general.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Quote it. I've suggested no such thing.





dblack said:


> The problem will be extended indefinitely by idiotic state policy


Are you or are you not suggesting "no State action" is preferable to State action? A simple yes or no will do.

And if you cannot easily and readily see how I would draw that from your statement, you are being intentionally obtuse and cute.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Are you or are you not suggesting "no State action" is preferable to State action? A simple yes or no will do.


Oh, I'm definitely opposed to government efforts to forcibly suppress unpopular biases. I thought I was clear on that.

But you said,

"_Your suggestion that the alternative -- *doing nothing whatsoever *-- would have brought a better result is absurd."_

You incorrectly equate opposition to government remedies with "doing nothing whatsoever". I'm not saying nothing should be done. I'm saying we shouldn't employ the coercive power of state government.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> You incorrectly equate opposition to government remedies with "doing nothing whatsoever".


A totally fair assumption, given that not only did nothing whatsoever happen BEFORE State action , you have not even attempted a single suggestion of what people "should" do or what actions "should" be taken.

And if and when you do attempt this, I will just remind you that they won't do that, and that you live in a fantasyland to think they will. And i will club you over the head with a history book and tell you to read it, if you don't believe me.. And there you will be, spinning your wheels in the mud with no actual point except "gubmint bad, mmkay". You will have added no idea to the discussion except the idea of pointing at  people and suggesting they should do better. Which, really, is just the same as doing nothing at all.

Like I said: *nothing at all*.  All of your uber-libertarian horseshit ends up at this same destination, no matter what equivocal, obtuse path you try to take with your rhetoric.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A totally fair assumption


Well, I disagree adamantly. And, I'm telling you - the assumption is wrong.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ... you have not even attempted a single suggestion of what people "should" do or what action "shouild" be taken.


LOL - really? We've exchanged three or four posts. Your mind reading needs a little work. And your insults are misplaced.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And when you do, I will just remind you that they won't do that, and that you live in a fantasyland to think they will. And there you will be, spinning your wheels in the mud with no actual point except "gubmint bad, mmkay". You will have added no idea to the discussion except the idea of pointing at  people and suggesting they should do better. Which, really, is just the same as doing nothing at all.
> 
> Like I said: nothing at all.



Nope. "What you said" is bullshit. Cancel culture is far more effective in achieving social change than ham-handed state mandates.

You simply want the police to bash heads. And if heads aren't being bashed, you aren't satisfied. Because that's "doing nothing".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> Cancel culture is far more effective in achieving social change than ham-handed state mandates.


Haha, no it isn't. You are out of your mind. For example, the only thing keeping gays from discrimination in the marketplace is the fact that they are now a protected class by law. Go to any city in America, then drive a half hour in any direction into a rural area. Those people still don't want blacks in their businesses, much less gays. But the law compels them. They don't give a fuck about any cancel culture.

So which NFL team does Colin Kaepernick play for? Remind me. There's your cancel culture at work, too. Suppressing 1st amendment expression and lifting up dog whistle racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not by itself, it could not. Check the math on that. If the black community has, ON AVERAGE, less ability, that still leaves 10s of millions with HIGH ability.
> 
> 13% of the population is black. 3% of all executive jobs are held by black people. <1% of CEO positions.
> 
> So no clearly -- as one would expect, given more thought-- the very same conditions that caused generational poverty and failure among minorities have shut them out of generational wealth and success.
> 
> The "good old boys" club.


I don’t deny that exists too.

The nfl will no longer use this difference to pay black victims less and that’s a good thing. But what do you think CEOs and hiring managers do knowing that Latino and black men score lower on these cognitive tests? And could this be why whites keep getting hired over blacks when they go head to head on a job interview? Is it racist to give such tests then hire the people who do the best?


----------



## sealybobo

Colin norris said:


> You made references to how you are thinking etc. I have seen none of that luxury ever afforded to a racist Republican.
> Now it comes to wanting dissenters to disappear for criticising you but you took the privilege of exposing it here  thinking there would be no push back .
> I know who is the gutless POS.


What do you mean that luxury isn’t afforded to racist republicans?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> There's that bobo 'logic' again....
> 
> Unbelievably stupid.


Turns out it is true. Is that racist?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> That's because _you *are* a racist_, dumbass.


No I’m no. Can’t a guy ask questions and not be a racist?

There was a republican at the dog park tonight that insisted gruden isn’t a racist. Or those emails don’t prove he is. He was just kidding. Do you agree? Or are me and gruden both proven racists?


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Why do you get so hung up on irrelevant details?


Exactly. Ok I’m a racist. Now let’s continue the conversation.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> No I’m no. Can’t a guy ask questions and not be a racist?


You have admitted right here many times to being a racist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> But what do you think CEOs and hiring managers do knowing that Latino and bl


I think that is an absurd reach on your part and they do not take that into account. And anyone who uses that information to judge an individual is a classic racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Colin norris said:


> There is little doubt about you being an arrogant racist pig.



Sometimes the truth hurts and needs to be said. I don’t always disagree with you. And I think you’re misunderstanding me if you’re calling me a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> You have admitted right here many times to being a racist.


No I didnt. I called you a racist. You just haven’t been caught like gruden


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I think that is an absurd reach on your part and they do not take that into account. And anyone who uses that information to judge an individual is a classic racist.


There are a lot of classic white racist CEOs and hiring managers. Hell, half the fortune 500s don’t even have diversity programs


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> There are a lot of classic white racist CEOs and hiring managers. Hell, half the fortune 500s don’t even have diversity programs


Surely there are. But even if there weren't, we.would still have the disparity. That's what systemic racism is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo

So, lets get some clarity, with all the accusations flying around.

If we took a representative sample of the entire demographic, then 'doomed' them to living in the bottom quartile of household income..

...then, tested their kids as adults, do you think we would find they exhibit the same deficit, as compared to the average white person?

A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I think that is an absurd reach on your part and they do not take that into account. And anyone who uses that information to judge an individual is a classic racist.


A classic racist would assume all blacks score lower on these Tess and that’s exactly how the nfl applied it. To all blacks. when evaluating a black nfl retiree, they assumed that black had less cognitive than when they evaluated a white. That was racist and wrong. Still interesting that blacks actually do score lower.

And I understand this is white peoples doing. But moving forward this is on the parents to correct this.

That is if this is something that can be corrected in one generation. Is it? Is this simply how each child is raised?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Surely there are. But even if there weren't, we.would still have the disparity. That's what systemic racism is.


Explain. Why would things still not be right if we eliminated bias in the workforce?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo
> 
> So, lets get some clarity, with all the accusations flying around.
> 
> If we took a representative sample of the entire demographic, then 'doomed' them to living in the bottom quartile of household income..
> 
> ...then, tested their kids as adults, do you think we would find they exhibit the same deficit, as compared to the average white person?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.


No


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> A classic racist would assume all blacks score lower on these Tess and that’s exactly how the nfl applied it.


True, but don't be cutesy. Applying it in the way you try to help someone is not the same as applying in a way to exclude an individual. 

But i do find the soft bigotry of low expectations to be distasteful. 


sealybobo said:


> No


Then you are, indeed, racist. You indeed believe that brown people are inherently of lower ability due to their genetic lineage. This is the definition of racism. 

Unless maybe you need to reread my question and re-answer.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sealybobo
> 
> So, lets get some clarity, with all the accusations flying around.
> 
> If we took a representative sample of the entire demographic, then 'doomed' them to living in the bottom quartile of household income..
> 
> ...then, tested their kids as adults, do you think we would find they exhibit the same deficit, as compared to the average white person?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.


One of the reasons I tell people living in bad places in America, they need to get out. We lived in Detroit. So much more economic opportunities.

Oh, I have a story that will prove your point. When I moved out of Detroit in 4th grade my counselor told my mom aside from what she taught me, I learned nothing at that Detroit public school.

I see your point


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> True, but don't be cutesy. Applying it in the way you try to help someone is not the same as applying in a way to exclude an individual.
> 
> But i do find the soft bigotry of low expectations to be distasteful.
> 
> Then you are, indeed, racist. You indeed believe that brown people are inherently of lower ability due to their genetic lineage. This is the definition of racism.
> 
> Unless maybe you need to reread my question and re-answer.


I think you need to re read your question. You asked if they would suffer the same deficit if given an equal opportunity and I said no they would not.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Gdjjr said:


> That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


Dogs have not always been dogs---they have been wolves who evolved by selective breeding.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I think you need to re read your question. You asked if they would suffer the same deficit if given an equal opportunity and I said no they would not.


No, you misread. I didn't say they had the same opportunity, just as black people do not have the same opportunities now. 

I am taking a random sample of the demo as babies, dooming them to the lowest income quartile forever, and then testing their kids' abilities.

If you are not racist, you will admit that at least nearly the same or a similar deficit would arise in this generation. 

I am parsing out the one idea that would show your beliefs stem from racism. Personally, i think your answer to the question (that i meant to ask) would be yes, and you are not a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Gdjjr said:


> That depends on the definition of evolution doesn't it? Evolution, to me is, a morphing of one thing to another, incrementally, usually over time- dogs have always been dogs- (although I have a book [fiction] about how Comanche's first introduction to horses they called them big dogs) - my youngest son rented his RV trailer to a lady this past week end at a horse show, which he delivered to her, and it recalled when he was kid he used to visit a friend, a lot, who had horses and he had (and still does) think they're just big dogs because of they interact with humans


Isn’t that what wolves did by turning into poodles?


----------



## Turtlesoup

sealybobo said:


> There are a lot of classic white racist CEOs and hiring managers. Hell, half the fortune 500s don’t even have diversity programs


Why does anyone need a diversity program---if you want to be fair to everyone, BEST qualified is the only criteria, not skin color, or sex, or choice of sex.  When you have a special program to pick someone based on race----you are being racist and prejudice in the true sense and are basically saying that these special races are not as good as everyone else hence hiring for diversity races instead of qualifications.


----------



## sealybobo

Turtlesoup said:


> Dogs have not always been dogs---they have been wolves who evolved by selective breeding.


That means we sped up and altered the process. If we could turn wolves into all the breeds we have now in such a short amount of time imagine what nature can do in 10 million years.


----------



## sealybobo

Turtlesoup said:


> Why does anyone need a diversity program---if you want to be fair to everyone, BEST qualified is the only criteria, not skin color, or sex, or choice of sex.  When you have a special program to pick someone based on race----you are being racist and prejudice in the true sense and are basically saying that these special races are not as good as everyone else hence hiring for diversity races instead of qualifications.


There’s some truth to this. This girl at the dog park admitted any time she sees a woman with power it’s who did she sleep with or she benefitted from affirmative action. So no one believes they made it because they were the best.

So we kno blacks and Latinos score lower than whites on these cognitive tests. It’s sort of saying a lot that whites are better at all those things. Who would you want working for you someone who did worst or better on one of those tests.

So do you think it would be fair to test all applicants and whoever does better on the test gets the job?

And does anyone else think this would be wrong?


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, you misread. I didn't say they had the same opportunity, just as black people do not have the same opportunities now.
> 
> I am taking a random sample of the demo as babies, dooming them to the lowest income quartile forever, and then testing their kids' abilities.
> 
> If you are not racist, you will admit that at least nearly the same or a similar deficit would arise in this generation.
> 
> I am parsing out the one idea that would show your beliefs stem from racism. Personally, i think your answer to the question (that i meant to ask) would be yes, and you are not a racist.


Agreed


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Turtlesoup said:


> Why does anyone need a diversity program---if you want to be fair to everyone, BEST qualified is the only criteria, not skin color, or sex, or choice of sex.


A totally fair question. It has an answer, you know.

Because the facts show that the systemic racism persists anyway, at this place and time in history. The echoes of shameful parts of our society's past.

You know, answering that question, coupled with another question:

"If we have all these laws against racism, why are minorities still falling behind?"

[A favorite canard of white racists for decades (who already had their answer, but could not say it aloud). But still a fair question, when asked honestly. A scientific question, even. ]

... Is what CRT is. It is our best effort to answer these questions empirically.

People whine about it being racist, which is both stupid and ironic. The main thrust of CRT is to assume as ZERO the amount of active, intentional racism in our society. They basically hold it constant and look for other reasons for why minorities are still being left behind. It effectively assumes there are NO racists today, in its first premises, by paying it no mind whatsoever.

Crazy, huh?

But those jackasses know less than nothing about CRT.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> No I didnt [sic]. ......


And now you're lying again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Also, regarding diversity:

Businesses are starting to pick up on the scientific analysis of diversity and its benefits. The analysis shows diversity leads to better and more efficient analysis and creation of better designed projects. They first tested this in lab work groups (people conducting science in labs). But it is holding in other controlled groups as well.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Oh, I'm definitely opposed to government efforts to forcibly suppress unpopular biases. I thought I was clear on that.
> 
> But you said,
> 
> "_Your suggestion that the alternative -- *doing nothing whatsoever *-- would have brought a better result is absurd."_
> 
> You incorrectly equate opposition to government remedies with "doing nothing whatsoever". I'm not saying nothing should be done. I'm saying we shouldn't employ the coercive power of state government.


How did we get you guys to stop being overtly racist for awhile in the 60s? And today we are getting you to lighten up on gay people. You guys used to treat jews badly. Today you are mean to Mexicans and arabs.

Bu I have to agree with you that you should be free to have your biases. If you are a white fire department, you should be allowed to have only whites working there. Or if Google only hired whites. They should have the right right?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> And now you're lying again.


Shut up you gd bore


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> Today you are mean to Mexicans and arabs.


*and east Asians

they love them some of that north Asian Put.. ang, though. If you know what I mean.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A totally fair question. It has an answer, you know.
> 
> Because the facts show that the systemic racism persists anyway, at this place and time in history. The echoes of shameful parts of our society's past.
> 
> You know, answering that question, coupled with another question:
> 
> "If we have all these laws against racism, why are minorities still falling behind?"
> 
> [A favorite canard of white racists for decades (who already had their answer, but could not say it aloud). But still a fair question, when asked honestly. A scientific question, even. ]
> 
> ... Is what CRT is. It is our best effort to answer these questions empirically.
> 
> People whine about it being racist, which is both stupid and ironic. The main thrust of CRT is to assume as ZERO the amount of active, intentional racism in our society. They basically hold it constant and look for other reasons for why minorities are still being left behind. It effectively assumes there are NO racists today, in its first premises, by paying it no mind whatsoever.
> 
> Crazy, huh?
> 
> But those jackasses know less than nothing about CRT.


It’s like when whites argue affirmative action and diversity programs are racist and unfair against them. Ironic and stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *and east Asians
> 
> they love them some of that north Asian Put.. ang, though. If you know what I mean.


I don’t know the difference between East and north Asians. Is there a difference?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I don’t know the difference between East and north Asians. Is there a difference?


Well, some are Chinese and Japanese, and some are Russian... kinda depends on where they live...

They hate the East Asians right now. But love them some North Asians.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> And now you're lying again.


Well then I take it back.

Heres a question for you. Is Jon gruden a racist? Homophobe? Anti semite? Misogynist? His emails say he is. His comments about biden say he’s a republican.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, some are Chinese and Japanese, and some are Russian... kinda depends on where they live...
> 
> They hate the East Asians right now. But love them some North Asians.


Unkotare didn’t like it that I didn’t know the difference.

This Archie bunker type at the dog park asked these Koreans if they were Chinese. They asked him if they looked Chinese. He asked them if he looked Dutch or German. They said fair enough, were korean.


----------



## sealybobo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, some are Chinese and Japanese, and some are Russian... kinda depends on where they live...
> 
> They hate the East Asians right now. But love them some North Asians.


I looked up north Asian women and then East Asian. Yea I like northern Asian women better too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

sealybobo said:


> I looked up north Asian women and then East Asian. Yea I like northern Asian women better too.


Haha. Well i was making a Putin joke. Yes it was lame. Put...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I looked up north Asian women and then East Asian. Yea I like northern Asian women better too.


13 year old boy again. What a fucking loser.


----------



## Stann

sealybobo said:


> I agree it's racist to paint all black men with a broad brush and assume they all have lower cognitive functioning.  I'm sure there are plenty of black men with higher cognitive functioning than me.
> 
> My only point is to point out that in general, blacks do have a lower cognitive functioning than whites.  And Cognitive function includes a variety of mental processes such as *perception, attention, memory, decision making, and language comprehension*. Cognitive function serves a critical role in everyday behavior and social behavior.


Most human beings are born with the same cognitive abilities, socioeconomic factors influence the outcome of cognitive function. Agreed, to use a system that groups an entire segment of the population and stereotypes individuals to that model is bigoted, in this case racist also.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> How did we get you guys to stop being overtly racist for awhile in the 60s?


You guys? Fuck you. You're an obvious racist, and dipshit to boot. So, you know, STFU.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> 13 year old boy again. What a fucking loser.


You know what turns on 13 year old boys?  Ew!


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> You guys? Fuck you. You're an obvious racist, and dipshit to boot. So, you know, STFU.


Well it certainly wasn't us telling foreigners to go back to their own country.  Only black people and Republicans do that shit.  I don't know who's meaner to asians.  Blacks or white Republicans.  It's close.


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> Well it certainly wasn't us telling foreigners to go back to their own country.


It wasn't me either, douchebag. If you're claiming it was - quote it or shut the fuck up.


----------

